# Pathetic Gender Critical Parents of Troons



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 26, 2022)

I recently found a blog (archive) that is submissions from various parents of troons who are upset about their kids trooning out and want Society to "do something" about it. After reading a few of the pieces it became apparent that these people were all of a certain "type"- whiny affluent Karens who have enthusiastically supported every leftist, degenerate cause in the book and mostly still do with the slim exception of "trans has gone too far by trooning my daughter or son." The pieces are mostly rants and accusations, with very little if any self-reflection. These people are absolutely certain of their own moral rectitude in every aspect of everything- the only reason their precious baby trooned out was because of a few bad actors, you see.

Of course we experts on lolcows and troonery here on the Farms know that's seldom the case- often the parents are somewhere between worthless passive lumps and an enthusiastic co-signer on the hysterical behavior. And bad parents know how to tell a slanted sob story that makes them look like a victim, acting completely baffled that the consequences of their own dumb choices might ever come home to roost.

I started collecting some of the more egregious examples. Here's the widely publicized "Story of Sage" (archive).



> On August 25th, she ran away from home. I immediately notified the local sheriff. Her case quickly escalated and the FBI and US Marshall became involved. Sage had been sex trafficked from Virginia into Washington DC and then transported to Maryland. The FBI and Marshals found her in a locked room at the home of the abuser at 10pm on September 2nd. They called me to let me know, and to inform me that I could pick her up the next morning to bring her home to Virginia. I was told she needed to stay the night at a detention center, as she was being treated at the hospital, and needed a rape kit completed. I was frantic, as you might imagine, and distraught that I was not allowed to see her right away.
> 
> I arrived at the detention center bright and early the next morning. However, once there I received surprising and devastating news—Sage was now being represented by a juvenile attorney and would not be allowed to return to Virginia with us, and I would not be allowed to see her until a court hearing could take place. And, on top of that, my husband and I were going to be investigated for "abuse" because we called her “Sage” and not “Draco”, and used female pronouns in reference to her, rather than he/him.



So this "legal mother" is actually the grandmother. Based on observations of this family dynamic over the years, and the extreme drama of the story, I suspected a lot was being left out. Of course child services departments and schools are horrifically pozzed and it's a very real problem. But it's like one of those viral videos that starts just as Guy 2 starts hitting or cussing at Guy 1 and conveniently leaves out what led up to that charged moment.

Some of the pieces are more forthright about having contributed, but still evade responsibility. "I Sponsored a High School GSA" is one. (archive)



> In 2018-2019 I sponsored the Gay Straight Alliance (GSA) club in a midwestern high school. I feel fortunate to have survived my years as a depressed gay teen in the early 90s, and I wanted to help now, as a gay parent.



Okay off to a bad start...



> When we got to that local GSA meeting, I was surprised. I expected the content to be related to sexual orientation.  However, upon entering, for the first time, I was given a name tag for my pronouns. And there was only an all gender bathroom—a first for me. Students were handed a microphone to announce their name, identity, and pronouns.



This homo is merely disappointed that shit is no longer All About Me, clearly.



> At the end of the next school year, my oldest son announced his trans identity in a text to me and my wife. It was the week of his 8th grade graduation (May of 2020).  We were stunned.  We were also terrified of losing our son. While we told him we loved him, privately we had doubts about this new identity.  We of course accepted and supported our child.  However, there had never been any sign of gender issues for him as a child.  As his psychologist later stated, “the dots don’t connect.”



So strikes the face-eating leopard.



> Over the next year my son’s hair and nails grew longer and unkempt.  He shaved his body hair.  Occasionally he painted his nails black and wore women’s leggings and a sweatshirt to the table.



Amazing that this teenage neet was able to just magically materialize all this gear. Oh, right. His "moms" were "supporting" his identity. She makes it all the way to his eventual detransition without acknowledging any role in his behavior.

Even the title of "$30k per year and my kid doesn't know the difference between boys and girls" is comical. (archive)



> For our family, one of the toughest decisions was where to send our kids to school. We could send them across the street to the poorly performing public school for free. They’d meet a wide variety of kids and learn some valuable self-advocacy skills, but they would not be academically challenged. For $30k, I could send them to the nearby private school, where they’d benefit from engaged teachers, kids, and families. We’d have to drop the music lessons and fancy trips, but hey—I don’t like Disneyland anyway.
> 
> So, with some scholarships, sacrifices, and family assistance, we made the choice to send our kids to a fancy private school. The benefits have been great: warm, caring, patient teachers; outstanding academics; beautiful buildings; even a pretty good lunch. But there’s been a hidden cost, beyond the incredibly painful tuition bills: my kids can’t tell the difference between a boy and a girl.



lol. lmao.

There are several similar pieces about how they "had to" send their kids to an expensive private college or Ivy League school and constantly worried that the kid would come home for Christmas completely surgically trooned out. "I'm paying all this money and the college is doing this to me! Waaah I am a victim!" Never occurs to them they could stop paying for commie summer camp.

Today we get the oddly passive "What's in a Dead Name?" (archive) It is so awkwardly avoidant of certain facts (like...where does the kid live?) 



> For my 14 year old daughter, on her birthday:
> 
> My sweet kid. It’s your 14th birthday but we can’t sing the song and watch you blow out the candles as we always have. We can’t even say your name—to utter the name I gave you—your given name—is forbidden.  It’s what you like to call your “dead name”. It’s one of the many lies you have been told....
> 
> ...



Emphasis mine.

I guess there's serious points that could be made about these people and what they represent. But it blackpills me so much, all I can do is point and laugh.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 26, 2022)

same vibes you get from women who were all "yay refugees welcome fuck nazis" in 2015, then increasingly start bitching and moaning about rape and sexual harrassment from 2016 onward


----------



## Beautiful Border (May 26, 2022)

I have to admit, I find it hard not to feel some sympathy. When these people were having kids twenty years ago there was no way they could have known that this nonsense was something they would have to worry about.


----------



## Doppio Vinegar (May 26, 2022)

From the "What's in a Name?" link:


> You love to watch anime with your non-binary identified sister (who doesn’t want to be referred to as a sister anymore) and talk about how “gay” everything is all the time. I know there is a connection between wanting to distance yourself from the objective reality of your female body and the fascination with all things being “gay”.


>loves to watch anime
>is a "gay" ftm
Every time.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 26, 2022)

This one is comedy gold: https://pitt.substack.com/p/transgenders-connection-with-pornography



> I now knew why my daughter had become unrecognizable.  The history on every device was filled with pornography, and the porn was mostly guy-on-guy.  It was violent porn.  It was anime porn with rape scenes, pregnant cartoon men being sodomized, gang bangs with cartoon children. There were internet sites that contained written porn, with beatings, followed by forgiveness and sex.
> 
> *My daughter had been sucked into the dark web.*
> 
> She was only 13.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 26, 2022)

Miss Misery said:


> This one is comedy gold: https://pitt.substack.com/p/transgenders-connection-with-pornography


I know parenting is hard but how the hell and what the fuck.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 26, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> I know parenting is hard but how the hell and what the fuck.


I think it's hilarious that she considers her fujoshi daughter's shotacon yaoi DeviantArt exploits as being SUCKED INTO THE DARK WEB.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 26, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I have to admit, I find it hard not to feel some sympathy. When these people were having kids twenty years ago there was no way they could have known that this nonsense was something they would have to worry about.


In the abstract, I also find them to be sympathetic characters. Having met a few up close living where I do, I find them much less so. The trooning out kid is typically just the most visibly deviant evidence of their incompetence. There's a lot more where that came from. They have invested in conformity and "safety" to the point of destroying their own children, the future, and- well, a lot of things.



Miss Misery said:


> I think it's hilarious that she considers her fujoshi daughter's shotacon yaoi DeviantArt exploits as being SUCKED INTO THE DARK WEB.


The sheltered, parochial attitudes these supposed cosmopolitan urbanites cultivated were a luxury they apparently could not afford, as parents. It is funny, but not cute- once you have a kid who you are turning loose on Al Gore's goddamned internet, you owe it to them to know about what's out there, where it is, and how to avoid it (which means knowing how it's found as well.) And yeah if she thinks DeviantArt is the dark web, there's a lot else her kids could blindly stumble into that she's too precious to figure out how to protect them from.


----------



## LurkNoMore (May 26, 2022)

> I Sponsored a High School GSA...Then Gender Ideology Crash Landed on My House.​


Hilarious read. Not suprising the sons of lesbians troon out. She, the mother, got really lucky. 

Assuming if this is actually real.


----------



## Glossy Paper (May 26, 2022)

I do feel sympathetic for naive parents who doesn't know what reddit or tumblr is, and think that school GSAs are still boring clubs for gay kids. The ones who only knows to whine ("wah I have to call my daughter Ayyden I hope she doesn't cut her breasts off") and never put their foot down though, they deserve it.


----------



## Freya (May 26, 2022)

they're not really lolcows. you basically just wrote an opinion piece


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 26, 2022)

Freya said:


> they're not really lolcows. you basically just wrote an opinion piece


"I sponsored a GSA 3 years ago and am raising my son in a fatherless lesbian home and he trooned out WHY MEEEEE"- that is a lolcow, also is probably you since you are a terf dyke.


----------



## Freya (May 26, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> "I sponsored a GSA 3 years ago and am raising my son in a fatherless lesbian home and he trooned out WHY MEEEEE"- that is a lolcow, also is probably you since you are a terf dyke.


that is not a lolcow


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 26, 2022)

Freya said:


> that is not a lolcow


I'd be open to debating it, honestly. But you're a humorless dyke so I don't honestly give a fuck what you think specifically.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (May 27, 2022)

Miss Misery said:


> This one is comedy gold: https://pitt.substack.com/p/transgenders-connection-with-pornography


Dark web far right grooming gore site Kiwifarms strike again.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 27, 2022)

Boomer, Gen X, and millenial leftists spend their lives undermining human society, and when they have children, shocked that their kids take it to its logical conclusion.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 27, 2022)

Ah, the classic women's gambit:
"You're just an asshole with no compassion! A closed minded selfish bigot! I'm going to fight for the well being of the downtrodden against you selfish oppressors, since I'm so much better more enlightened than you!"
"Oh no, I'm being affected! Someone come fix it for me! I'm being inconvenience and it's all _your_ fault!"

> "You can't _punish_ your animals, that's abuse! And pitbulls are just sweeties who are misunderstood!"
> "Omg my dog won't stop barking and getting aggressive with everyone! I can barely let them outside! And Sweetie the block faced dumbass is too stupid to take anywhere! Oh well, I'm bored of trying to fix it, so it can be everyone else's problem now. Fingers crossed that Sweetie doesn't get set off by something and maul someone or kill their dog, because if they decide to they're way, way too strong for me to do anything about it! Lol!"

> "We have to help the destitute! We have to spend our money giving housing and money to the homeless, drug addicts, and to supporting their children! You'd have to be a horrible person to say otherwise!"
> "I can't even go into the street anymore without fearing I'll be raped or robbed, and people have to work 60 hours a week just to avoid losing their houses! This is all the fault of the patriarchy! Society doesn't care about women!"

> "You don't think trans issues are important? Omg, you don't even think transexuality is a real condition? You're a fucking asshole and I refuse to even talk to you further, you fucking bigot. I hope you get punched and die"
> "Why are men all so disgusting? Now a bunch of _incels_ and _sex offenders_ are trying to force themselves onto us and into our spaces. If only women weren't so oppressed none of this would be happening, and I'll bet my daughter wouldn't be calling herself a boy! She's probably only doing it because of MISOGYNY!"

I do realize this isn't anyone's fault, women having a say in things was more a natural result of the post WWII economic boom encouraged by the liberal elite to undermine the middle class, and that it was absurd and cruel to ever expect women to look out for their own self interest to begin with, but it's still frustrating to watch.

@Bani, do you possibly have insight as to why liberal women refuse to accept responsibility for the consequences of their actions even in the face of constant overwhelming evidence?



Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Boomer, Gen X, and millenial leftists spend their lives undermining human society, and when they have children, shocked that their kids take it to its logical conclusion.


That's the problem. Hell, that's mainly why terfs actually don't like trannies.

_They_ wanted to be society's helpless uwu victims who get to be pandered to by corporations and control discourse and ruin the lives of anyone who questions them, and now that they're getting beaten at their own game they want to take the ball and go home.


----------



## The Magnificence (May 27, 2022)

> And bad parents know how to tell a slanted sob story that makes them look like a victim, acting completely baffled that the consequences of their own dumb choices might ever come home to roost.



That's a lot of typing just for OP to tell us they have mommy and/or daddy issues and to blame everything on "The Left." Only thing missing is a desperate attempt to somehow link it all to Hillary Clinton. Thanks, subby but next maybe just don't bother.


----------



## TheBigZee (May 27, 2022)

If I'd known it was ever going to affect me, I'd have thought about it more!


----------



## Dysnomia (May 27, 2022)

> my husband and I were going to be investigated for "abuse" because we called her “Sage” and not “Draco”,



Draco? 

You already fucked up by naming her sage. It was all down hill from here.

But the juvenile justice system is more fucked than I thought if you can be barred from seeing your sex trafficked kid because you misgendered her. These kids don't realise how much they are damaging their lives. And the adults in charge are letting it happen because tranny feels.



DumbDude42 said:


> same vibes you get from women who were all "yay refugees welcome fuck nazis" in 2015, then increasingly start bitching and moaning about rape and sexual harrassment from 2016 onward



Or the lady that got cucked by her 22 year old blonde Ukrainian charity case.

Just be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 27, 2022)

> And, on top of that, my husband and I were going to be investigated for "abuse" because we called her “Sage” and not “Draco”,


Hahaha Draco. Oh man.


----------



## sperginity (May 27, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Ah, the classic women's gambit:
> "You're just an asshole with no compassion! A closed minded selfish bigot! I'm going to fight for the well being of the downtrodden against you selfish oppressors, since I'm so much better more enlightened than you!"
> "Oh no, I'm being affected! Someone come fix it for me! I'm being inconvenience and it's all _your_ fault!"


your post is nothing but one set of politics going too far, which is the only thing that happens with politics. Any politics. I am struggling to think of a policy or position that isn't taken too far by retarded people, it will absolutely happen to you in your lifetime if it has not already.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 27, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> why liberal women refuse to accept responsibility for the consequences of their actions even in the face of constant overwhelming evidence


evidence doesn't matter
you think facts don't care about their feelings, but their propaganda doesn't care about your facts either, and it has a much louder voice than you


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 27, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Draco?
> 
> You already fucked up by naming her sage. It was all down hill from here.
> 
> ...


The actual, full story behind that saga has to be something truly impressive. Because you may note, they did not name her Sage- her birth mother, presumably, did. Who was the daughter of the woman now raising "Draco." What happened to her? No idea, no mention. Whenever gran is raising the kids though, something has gone enormously wrong. 

Because of that implied backstory- "I fucked up raising my own child so badly she is not able to parent her daughter, so I have to fuck that up too"- I take everything else with a grain of salt. If only we could hear the other sides of the story.


----------



## Chongqing (May 27, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> @Bani, do you possibly have insight as to why liberal women refuse to accept responsibility for the consequences of their actions even in the face of constant overwhelming evidence?


I think it's because, for liberal women, their whole political ideology (and usually their identity as a person) is based on the idea of overcoming their own biology, their own reality. 

Look at the abortion issue in the US. A lot of women think they have a right to never have a baby if one is conceived inside their body, just because it's their body. They take this concept and run with it into other forms of insanity beyond the abortion topic. 

I know there's a lot of other examples but I can't think of them now.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 27, 2022)

Got a new one today (archive)



> _Since I have found so much comfort in reading other parents’ posts, I wanted to share my letter, in case it can help someone else.  This letter was inspired (and in fact a few areas lifted) from a post titled Dear Daughter that appeared on your site.  I have that post sitting on my desktop and I have read and reread it numerous times.
> 
> I, like many other parents here, am a registered democrat and *used* to be a donor to both the ACLU and Planned Parenthood. I am bi-sexual and have been married for 20 years. It is an interracial marriage and our oldest daughter (not my bio daughter but who I raised) is gay and has been with her partner for over 5 years. Our family has always been open about love and being true to yourself..I'm the handy one in our family, and my husband loves a craft fair.  Both my husband and I are outspoken. We fight for social justice and have always encouraged our 3 girls to speak their minds and made sure they knew that they can do anything! We know we are not alone—we believe in our heart of hearts that it will all work out for our family and our daughter, but some days are just so hard.
> 
> Thanks for helping me process and allowing me to share our story._



Bisexual Proud Dem AWFL married to black (? I guess could be Asian) SJW man, with lesbian oldest daughter, "processing muh feels" about her other daughter trooning out. Comedy gold.

The rest of the letter isn't notable, it's just boring mushy stuff that should not be put in the public but nothing funny or interesting. The thing that gets me is that these people just cannot even post their sad poems and weepy diary entries without putting their social justice feminist gay cred up front. THAT is what makes it amusing.


----------



## Cringe newfag (May 27, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Got a new one today (archive)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's great. All this new wave of dissidents from the former mainstream are a lot more persuasive to normal people. No normie will listen to an article from Breitbart or whatever warning about all this. But if the article is hosted somewhere inoffensive, and starts with "I am a gay woman/liberal professor/black man/etc", they keep reading. If it's someone "from my side", then they can't immediately dismiss it as right wing propoganda. It keeps them reading and listening.

And I think a lot of these dissidents probably grasp that when writing, at least subconsciously. They know how to get their foot in the door. Just like any ex cultist. Those are always the best at talking to people still inside.

Obviously narcissism/guilt/reflex etc is part of the IdPol splurge these articles always have, but on some level it's pragmatic too.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 27, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> I think it's great. All this new wave of dissidents from the former mainstream are a lot more persuasive to normal people. No normie will listen to an article from Breitbart or whatever warning about all this. But if the article is hosted somewhere inoffensive, and starts with "I am a gay woman/liberal professor/black man/etc", they keep reading. If it's someone "from my side", then they can't immediately dismiss it as right wing propoganda. It keeps them reading and listening.
> 
> And I think a lot of these dissidents probably grasp that when writing, at least subconsciously. They know how to get their foot in the door. Just like any ex cultist. Those are always the best at talking to people still inside.
> 
> Obviously narcissism/guilt/reflex etc is part of the IdPol splurge these articles always have, but on some level it's pragmatic too.


In principle, in the abstract, that makes sense.

I don't think reality plays out like that. People get "peaked" by the horrors they see going down and they get disillusioned with the whole thing. They want nothing to do with the virtue signalling cowardice. Yeah I guess a few other wine aunts and awfls will be persuaded but here's the problem with them: they don't do shit. They are completely ineffectual. Because as long as you are pro-bisexual-poly-leftism-whatever, you don't actually understand the problem. So any attempts you make to fix it are ineffective at best, or may even make it worse.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 27, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> In principle, in the abstract, that makes sense.
> 
> I don't think reality plays out like that. People get "peaked" by the horrors they see going down and they get disillusioned with the whole thing. They want nothing to do with the virtue signalling cowardice. Yeah I guess a few other wine aunts and awfls will be persuaded but here's the problem with them: they don't do shit. They are completely ineffectual. Because as long as you are pro-bisexual-poly-leftism-whatever, you don't actually understand the problem. So any attempts you make to fix it are ineffective at best, or may even make it worse.



It's entirely possible that they'll slowly come to understand that "pro-bisexual-poly-leftism-whatever" is the root of the problem though.

As frustrated as I am with TERFs and their lack of self awareness, they may or may not be on the right path to finally getting it.

Lefties do have the tendency to reverse-engineer traditionalism, and act like they discovered Atlantis.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 27, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> I think it's great. All this new wave of dissidents from the former mainstream are a lot more persuasive to normal people. No normie will listen to an article from Breitbart or whatever warning about all this. But if the article is hosted somewhere inoffensive, and starts with "I am a gay woman/liberal professor/black man/etc", they keep reading. If it's someone "from my side", then they can't immediately dismiss it as right wing propoganda. It keeps them reading and listening.
> 
> And I think a lot of these dissidents probably grasp that when writing, at least subconsciously. They know how to get their foot in the door. Just like any ex cultist. Those are always the best at talking to people still inside.
> 
> Obviously narcissism/guilt/reflex etc is part of the IdPol splurge these articles always have, but on some level it's pragmatic too.


or it just shift the overton window where the most radical position you could have against all this stuff is to be someone that supports it 90% of the way there. Thats why i don't really care for terfs, they are still far left just not far left in the same way, it's ultimately not a big win if terfs get their way with the tranny issue but still push all their other radfem comunist crap in the process.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 27, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> or it just shift the overton window where the most radical position you could have against all this stuff is to be someone that supports it 90% of the way there. Thats why i don't really care for terfs, they are still far left just not far left in the same way, it's ultimately not a big win if terfs get their way with the tranny issue but still push all their other radfem comunist crap in the process.


Yeah exactly. There are individual terfs who are alright or even cool and relatively sensible. But at the end of the day they still don't comprehend or want to accept "biology is real and it is not your enemy." They want to combat "heterocentrism" and a lot of them are antinatalist. They think women's ability to get pregnant is a scary liability and not just a normal part of life. They disapprove to various individual degrees of the normal male drive to sexually desire and pursue women. They are just as much at war with reality as the troons, in their own way.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 27, 2022)

Look on the bright side, troons being the bridge too far for otherwise still very left wing people might be a good sign at people waking up, on the other hand it might be too late, these people allowed things to get to the point that only massive, maybe even unprecedented levels of violence might be the only thing that stops it.

Shit could have been stopped far sooner but if you chose to ignore it all and sperg out about Trump instead, congratulations, you are why things are so awful now. 




Doppio Vinegar said:


> From the "What's in a Name?" link:
> 
> >loves to watch anime
> >is a "gay" ftm
> Every time.


I feel bad about the long term impact anime has had sometimes, I think of all those geeky girls in the 2000s who were anime fans, now if you're like that, very quickly it's getting to be the default is to troon out.

That's... not good.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 27, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Yeah exactly. There are individual terfs who are alright or even cool and relatively sensible. But at the end of the day they still don't comprehend or want to accept "biology is real and it is not your enemy." They want to combat "heterocentrism" and a lot of them are antinatalist. They think women's ability to get pregnant is a scary liability and not just a normal part of life. They disapprove to various individual degrees of the normal male drive to sexually desire and pursue women. They are just as much at war with reality as the troons, in their own way.


then there's the whole political lesbianism aspect that is rife with grooming. So cool, my daughter is not groomed by troons on discord but groomed by dykes that tell her she has to munch the carpet to abolish capitalism or some shit.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 27, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> It's entirely possible that they'll slowly come to understand that "pro-bisexual-poly-leftism-whatever" is the root of the problem though.
> 
> As frustrated as I am with TERFs and their lack of self awareness, they may or may not be on the right path to finally getting it.
> 
> Lefties do have the tendency to reverse-engineer traditionalism, and act like they discovered Atlantis.


That's the issue though, is that it isn't pro-bisexual-poly-leftism-whatever, the problem is the identity politics themselves. BLM, feminists, trannies, etc, see themselves as a group separate from society maliciously and unjustly kept down, since they know they are superior to everyone and thus any society where they are not given what they want is obviously an evil and unfair one.

Inflammatory hyperbole aside, the truth is being into identity politics is virtually always a sign someone sucks. You have to be kind of a psychopath to see people as nothing but walking sets of labels, so I don't know if they'll ever necessarily "get it" because they see nothing wrong with the lefty nonsense. They love it as a tool to undermine the social order, it works great as a weapon against those they feel socially threatened by, the only thing they see as wrong is the fact it's being used against _them_.



Dom Cruise said:


> Look on the bright side, troons being the bridge too far for otherwise still very left wing people might be a good sign at people waking up, on the other hand it might be too late, these people allowed things to get to the point that only massive, maybe even unprecedented levels of violence might be the only thing that stops it.
> 
> Shit could have been stopped far sooner but if you chose to ignore it all and sperg out about Trump instead, congratulations, you are why things are so awful now.


I think the issue is that whether or not they see it as a bridge too far, what are they going to do about it? Because mostly their response seems to be to sit around crying and hoping someone else fixes the problem, they won't ever take steps to address it beyond that. If the government/corporations tell them to get fucked, they'll swallow it.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 28, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> then there's the whole political lesbianism aspect that is rife with grooming. So cool, my daughter is not groomed by troons on discord but groomed by dykes that tell her she has to munch the carpet to abolish capitalism or some shit.


Yeah it's just specialized gay groomer shit, tailored for people who are responsive to political idealism. Or fearful of males, which could come from anything from actual abuse history to just being a shy nerd who is awkward about sex. And just like the teachers who troon kids out, the radfem dykes will swear all they did was help some lost young woman have the courage to live her true self.


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 28, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Boomer, Gen X, and millenial leftists spend their lives undermining human society, and when they have children, shocked that their kids take it to its logical conclusion.


Millennials especially. I never really see it amongst boomers or Gen Xers, but Millennials seem to be going hog wild for making the world filled with more degenerates. Look at how many Millennials are childfree polyamorous queer free range vegan soy sex positive atheist libertarian cucks. There’s no hope for them.

I wonder what things are going to look like 10-15 years from today.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 31, 2022)

Today's parents are somewhat better than the other ones so far. (archive) They still mindlessly "affirmed" the declaration of gayness from a 12 year old boy without immediately digging into where and how he was being groomed, though, so their impressiveness is severely limited.



> He had always been a special boy —a square peg, a socially awkward kid who preferred the company of adults to hanging out with his peers. He is sensitive, empathetic, mature, and intelligent, but he never quite fit in at school.
> 
> During his pre-teen years, he went down the Reddit, Tumblr rabbit hole, searching for his tribe. You’ve heard his story before on PITT, because it’s a common one.
> 
> At 12 1/2, he told us he was gay. We responded with love and support. But his social anxiety only grew and he began cutting. At 13 1/2 he asked for a gay therapist, and our school’s director recommended one. After three sessions our son told us he needed to come out to us AGAIN. “I’m a girl, I’m trans.” And again his revelation was met with love and support also this time we also reacted with surprise—and private and confident disbelief.



He had always been a special boy- the smother mother vibes are overwhelming.



> Today, our son blames us for not pushing back at this absurd diagnosis. He doesn’t understand how we bought into it. Why did we not trust our gut feeling that this was wrong? Why did we let him buy girl clothes he never wore? Why did we send him to an LGBTQ+ summer camp, where counselors tell the kids, “This is where you can be yourself, this is where you are safe, your parents don’t understand you, we do”. Why did we go along with any of this when he had never shown “consistence, persistence or insistence” regarding gender dysphoria?
> 
> Why indeed? We gave him the simple answer. Fear. He had been cutting. And was constantly sharing statistics about trans suicide rates and that he only had a 40% chance of living past 18. We went along with it all, knowing it was not his truth, because we were scared he would kill himself. And whenever we sought reasonable counsel and wisdom we found none.



Son senses his parents' extreme moral and emotional weakness and correctly disrespects them. With these good instincts, he has a chance of actually fully recovering from this farce. Whitepill? I'll take it.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (May 31, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Today's parents are somewhat better than the other ones so far. (archive) They still mindlessly "affirmed" the declaration of gayness from a 12 year old boy without immediately digging into where and how he was being groomed, though, so their impressiveness is severely limited.
> 
> He had always been a special boy- the smother mother vibes are overwhelming.
> 
> Son senses his parents' extreme moral and emotional weakness and correctly disrespects them. With these good instincts, he has a chance of actually fully recovering from this farce. Whitepill? I'll take it.


I dunno Cape, maybe I'm cynical but kids who manipulate their parents with threats of suicide multiple times have something wrong with them. He can't just blame that on grooming, he chose to utter those words to get his way knowing what it would to. The parents are naive dummies, but this kids is a little cluster B waiting to happen.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 31, 2022)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> I dunno Cape, maybe I'm cynical but kids who manipulate their parents with threats of suicide multiple times have something wrong with them. He can't just blame that on grooming, he chose to utter those words to get his way knowing what it would to. The parents are naive dummies, but this kids is a little cluster B waiting to happen.


This is true. If I had to guess based on just what's available, I'd say it's probably a case of an overbearing mother and passive, checked-out dad leading to nonexistent discipline and structure and an insecure, chaotic attachment style. He seems to be prodding the inert corpses of his parents' giveadamns and trying to get a reaction, any reaction- definitely a solid precursor to being a personality disordered adult if he doesn't snap out of it soon. But, with DBT it is possible to snap out of it, especially caught early, so I won't go full blackpill on this one.


----------



## Aunt Marge (May 31, 2022)

This shit always starts in America and gradually spreads throughout the west. I'm curious to see how other countries, particularly in the Anglosphere are gonna handle this shit.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (May 31, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Draco?
> 
> You already fucked up by naming her sage. It was all down hill from here.
> 
> ...


Regarding the Ukrainian case - Au Pairs are a thing. So, it’s not completely unprecedented to invite a foreign young woman into your home. Idk how common it is for men to fuck the au pair though lol


----------



## Freya (Jun 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> I'd be open to debating it, honestly. But you're a humorless dyke so I don't honestly give a fuck what you think specifically.


Because you're a politisperging faggot that has NO IDEA what a lolcow is and is just desperate for updoots like most of the retards on this site


----------



## Law (Jun 1, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> same vibes you get from women who were all "yay refugees welcome fuck nazis" in 2015, then increasingly start bitching and moaning about rape and sexual harrassment from 2016 onward


One possible solution could be to only let in female refugees. I haven't seen any articles about them raping women or trying to groom kids. 


Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> They think women's ability to get pregnant is a scary liability and not just a normal part of life.


Something can be a scary liability AND a normal part of life. Cancer and heart disease are scary liabilities, but also quite common. Death and aging happen to everyone no matter what, and they can be scary liabilities. 
Dying in childbirth or suffering a permanent birth injury are pretty scary liabilities.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 1, 2022)

Law said:


> One possible solution could be to only let in female refugees. I haven't seen any articles about them raping women or trying to groom kids.


yes of course, that would have been the obvious solution. when people are fleeing from real war, the refugees tend to be overwhelmingly women, children, and elderly anyway, while the young and middle aged men stay and fight, like we're seeing right now with the ukraine war.

but of course the subhumans from 2015 weren't legitimate refugees, just parasites looking for easy targets, the vast majority of them fighting age males. it was (and still is) obvious to anybody with a functioning set of eyes, but that of course hasn't stopped leftists from playing pretend, pushing wide open the gates and enthusiastically welcoming the locust swarm.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 1, 2022)

Today a detransitioner gives the parents of the blog really bad advice. (archive)



> My parents accepted me for who I am, but never encouraged me to embrace my effeminacy. I was bullied and assaulted in school because I was not like the other boys. I grew up in a homophobic environment. My parents and teachers just watched, rather than stopping the bullying.
> 
> Don’t make the same mistake my parents did. THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING EFFEMINATE AND GAY! The world needs more feminine men. Maybe instead of ignoring it or fighting against it, you should celebrate the natural gender nonconformity of your son?
> 
> ...



On a superficial level, "be supportive of your child being himself even if he's unusual" sounds like good advice. But the specifics here will do nothing but make the little boy into a target for every type of groomer, predator, opportunist, and bully. It's like taking a baby zebra and covering the black and white stripes with bright red paint and rolling him in catnip and steak sauce. Maybe you're just "being creative" but the outcome is the same- he will attract attention from the wrong sorts and lions will come and tear him apart.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> My parents accepted me for who I am, but never encouraged me to embrace my effeminacy. I was bullied and assaulted in school because I was not like the other boys. I grew up in a homophobic environment. *My parents and teachers just watched, rather than stopping the bullying.*


teachers can't do shit, because they're legally forbidden from enacting any serious punishment on the kids.
and parents can't do shit either unless you think bringing daddy to school to play bodyguard for his son all day every day is an option (lol)

well, actually, there is something parents could do: teach and train the kid to be hard and tough so he can fight back. only way to get out of bullying is to make them respect you, and the only way to get respect in a situation like that is brutality.
but of course that approach would be the polar opposite from the gay "accepted me for who i am" faggot approach, so RIP to the kids of anybody taking this retards advice i guess


----------



## Law (Jun 1, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> only way to get out of bullying is to make them respect you, and the only way to get respect in a situation like that is brutality.


This approach will get real interesting once the kids are old enough to be tried as adults.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 1, 2022)

Law said:


> This approach will get real interesting once the kids are old enough to be tried as adults.


perhaps, but it's the only option you have in that situation, besides moving to a different school entirely (and if you're the bullying victim type then there's a good chance you'll get targeted by the kids at the new school too)
or homeschooling i guess, that eliminates the situation entirely, but sadly for many parents that is not a viable option because of time and money constraints


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 2, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> perhaps, but it's the only option you have in that situation, besides moving to a different school entirely (and if you're the bullying victim type then there's a good chance you'll get targeted by the kids at the new school too)
> or homeschooling i guess, that eliminates the situation entirely, but sadly for many parents that is not a viable option because of time and money constraints


Even as a kid, fighting your bully isn't really a viable option in modern-day schools, due to zero-tolerance policies punishing both the victim and the bully


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 2, 2022)

Law said:


> I haven't seen any articles about them raping women or trying to groom kids.


same reason you don't see articles about black crime


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 2, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Even as a kid, fighting your bully isn't really a viable option in modern-day schools, due to zero-tolerance policies punishing both the victim and the bully



Or even worse, the victim gets in trouble and not the bully.


----------



## Noble Redditor (Jun 3, 2022)

It's going to be pretty hard for people to raise a child and keep them away from homo influence. Kelloggs has a cereal themed around transgenderism that teaches pronouns on the box. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, Disney are full of _explicitly_ gay themes. Teachers are basically allowed to teach butt sex to children before they even understand reproduction, and they openly brag about it. It's not something people can deny anymore.

There's some guy with a mustache who has been going around to various stores and asking random people how they feel about the blatant LGBT propaganda marketed to kids that is right in front of their face and everyone is afraid to speak their true opinions.

What are you supposed to do that won't severely isolate and alienate your child? People say stuff like "well my kids will just watch the old school cartoons. My kids won't listen to new music," and stuff that seems more reasonable like not allowing them on social media. The next generation will be raised online so taking away social media is like locking them in their room.

What bothers me the most about all of this is that I wouldn't teach my child that homo stuff is bad. I wouldn't teach them to hate gays. I've never known anyone who has taught that other than Muslims and the Westboro Baptist Church. They used to run that footage on CNN everyday in the 00s. Even the most devout Christians I knew taught "love the sinner, hate the sin." All of this blatant LGBT propaganda targeted towards children makes me feel like I'm some weird outlier and societal outcast. I guess we just have to live in this world now, and it's really depressing because I don't know how to protect my kid from it in a reasonable way. I don't think it's wrong to want to do that.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 3, 2022)

Noble Redditor said:


> It's going to be pretty hard for people to raise a child and keep them away from homo influence. Kelloggs has a cereal themed around transgenderism that teaches pronouns on the box. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, Disney are full of _explicitly_ gay themes. Teachers are basically allowed to teach butt sex to children before they even understand reproduction, and they openly brag about it. It's not something people can deny anymore.
> 
> There's some guy with a mustache who has been going around to various stores and asking random people how they feel about the blatant LGBT propaganda marketed to kids that is right in front of their face and everyone is afraid to speak their true opinions.
> 
> ...


Well sure, if you characterize every effective method of sheltering your kids as "unreasonable" then everything is bleak and bad and never gonna get better, might as well give up, yada yada.

On the other hand, you have the option to stop giving such a shit about being "reasonable" and start caring more about being right and doing right. And then you can have a bonfire of drag queen story hour books in your back yard while your kid plays with other kids from your carefully vetted circle of homeschool or church friends, and sleep like a baby at night.


----------



## SNAFU (Jun 3, 2022)

This is the future they chose


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 3, 2022)

Noble Redditor said:


> It's going to be pretty hard for people to raise a child and keep them away from homo influence. Kelloggs has a cereal themed around transgenderism that teaches pronouns on the box. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, Disney are full of _explicitly_ gay themes. Teachers are basically allowed to teach butt sex to children before they even understand reproduction, and they openly brag about it. It's not something people can deny anymore.
> 
> There's some guy with a mustache who has been going around to various stores and asking random people how they feel about the blatant LGBT propaganda marketed to kids that is right in front of their face and everyone is afraid to speak their true opinions.
> 
> ...


like the other guy said, we're at the point where mainstream society and pop culture are so thoroughly rotten that your only options are to either give up and give in, or reject it entirely and go full "it's us against the world" mode

also, it's much better to go full "god hates fags" on your kids than to have them attend tranny summer camp and drag queen story hour


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Jun 6, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Regarding the Ukrainian case - Au Pairs are a thing. So, it’s not completely unprecedented to invite a foreign young woman into your home. Idk how common it is for men to fuck the au pair though lol


Incredibly, if they're hot.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 6, 2022)

If you have a kid who is expressing a desire to be "gender creative," it's time for a different talk than the one these "effeminate men are FABULOUS, encourage it!" parents are giving.

It's time to tell your kid the truth: that "expressing yourself" with clothes and hair is basically bullshit designed to make them spend more money. It's as boring and stupid as a pay-to-win microtransaction game. And it makes it so that instead of seeing you as the person with a specific personality or strengths, you're the person with the effeminate affect and purple hair and huge piercings.

Kids do this kind of thing because they think it will make people realize they're not superficial and that they should look deeper, that they should see their performance of non-conformity as expressing individualism. But it doesn't look like that to the rest of the world. It looks like conforming to a subculture and getting rid of any real individuality you have in terms of your personal qualities and expressions.

You don't need special clothes and makeup and shoes to put on a big performance about who you are. If you're really who you say you are, you can be that in normal clothes and your natural hair color.

Kids are so encouraged in the belief that your sartorial aesthetic is a meaningful part of your being, that they "don't feel like themselves" if they're not wearing the makeup or clothes that they think convey the proper ideas about them. That's sad and wrong. 

What's funny is that these parents who were unpopular weirdos in high school and hated/envied the "jocks" would probably feel pity and sadness about some parent with a sporty kid who confessed that they felt lost and alone in the off-season and weren't entirely sure who they were when they took off the uniform. Because it's not even really about all "identities" and respecting them, it's about promoting specific gay countercultural ideas that _just happen_ to act as a sort of groomer bat-signal.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 6, 2022)

Diana Moon Glampers said:


> If you have a kid who is expressing a desire to be "gender creative," it's time for a different talk than the one these "effeminate men are FABULOUS, encourage it!" parents are giving.
> 
> It's time to tell your kid the truth: that "expressing yourself" with clothes and hair is basically bullshit designed to make them spend more money. It's as boring and stupid as a pay-to-win microtransaction game. And it makes it so that instead of seeing you as the person with a specific personality or strengths, you're the person with the effeminate affect and purple hair and huge piercings.
> 
> ...


Yeah a lot of these parents are overgrown theatre kids- a lot of whom appear as bland upper middle class professionals now, since their type has become dominant in the culture, see Nina Jankowitz. They have made 80s-90s countercultural signalling into the prestige culture of today. Yet at the same time they still perceive themselves as marginalized and "bullied." Having a flamboyant gay kid or lesbian genderblob is to them what having a concert violinist child was to Jewish immigrants of the 1930s.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you OP for finding a new source of milk, no matter what the ass blasted dykes say


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 7, 2022)

Diana Moon Glampers said:


> If you have a kid who is expressing a desire to be "gender creative," it's time for a different talk than the one these "effeminate men are FABULOUS, encourage it!" parents are giving.
> 
> It's time to tell your kid the truth: that "expressing yourself" with clothes and hair is basically bullshit designed to make them spend more money. It's as boring and stupid as a pay-to-win microtransaction game. And it makes it so that instead of seeing you as the person with a specific personality or strengths, you're the person with the effeminate affect and purple hair and huge piercings.
> 
> ...


Just proves that these kind of parents still need to be bullied, even 10/20 years after leaving highschool


----------



## raritycat (Jun 7, 2022)

A Wider Lens - Youtube

I want to speak generally about some of the videos on this channel that I've watched in past (because I forget which ones I'm citing):

I find it interesting that the kid's entire real life friend group always ends up trooning out.  And by interesting, I mean that it tells me a lot about the parents.  It's never the kids who are allowed to walk anywhere on their own, take the bus, go to concerts, hang out in ravines, etc.- typical age appropriate teenage shit.  It always seems to be the kids whose parents curated the "perfect" friend group for them pre-adolescence.  Always quiet, never getting into trouble.  The reality of those friends groups is that they are incredibly shallow.  None of these kids feel comfortable actually opening up to one another, especially about how fucked up and borderline incestuous their parents act, without fear of it getting back and leading to fucked up consequences.  These kids need ride or dies, the type that will let you crash on their couch if shit hits the fan at home.  If they can't find that in real life, they will look for it online (which makes them easy targets for grooming and predators).
Side note, I feel like a big reason these parents create these curated groups is so they don't have to be critiqued by the parents of socially successful kids.  Mr & Mrs Smith let little Billy have unsupervised time with his friends and he still manages to get good grades, maintain a part-time job, and play sports?  Might break the illusion that we're perfect.
Also, what is with parents of autistic or borderline autistic kids who live in places cut off from public transport?  I noticed this with Amberlynn's ex, Krystle, and how it was a 2hr walk to get to a bus stop from her (doxxed) house.  These parents also don't put meaningful effort into getting their kids to learn to drive, which only further isolates them and makes it harder to not live entirely online.

The parents are so gung-ho about how there are "no more emo kids" these days.  It reminds me of this one dyke lolcow with a thread here who was saying a decade and a half ago that there were "no more goths."  I guarantee you that there are still these type of kids around, but they don't hang out with your kid because they can sniff out that their parents are psycho.  If you aren't around kids frequently, and not just kids that come into your practice, you probably shouldn't make sweeping generalizations.
Another apt comparison is the parallels between anorexic teenage girls with troon girls.  When parents make statement, I don't think they realize how often they are telling on themselves for being a piece of shit.  Spend any time in an eating disorder forum and you will see that the biggest source of people fucking around with their body comes down to the backhanded comments from their parents (who simultaneously do nothing to give their kids a healthy structure to achieve the results they expect).  Your daughter thinks she needs to be a boy to have hobbies and interests?  Couldn't possibly be related to the fact that her mom chastises her for doing nothing while spending all her free time watching Lifetime movies.  It's like yelling at your kid for how fat they are and then yelling at them again an hour later for not finishing dinner.
So many of them underestimate how painfully aware these kids are of what the lives of their peers are like.  Even without social media, they would hear about things in the hallways that other kids are getting up to, both pro-social and anti-social.  The troon shit, likely just on an unconscious level, is just a formalized way to have some control over their bodies that others around them will protect from their enmeshed parents.  I mean, what are they going to do, dye their graying hair unnatural colours the same way they dye it to their kid's natural colour?  Dress like an anime girl at the bank?

Angus Fox's Posts
I forget which one it is, but my favourite story is of the 18 year old troon who pulled a knife on his narcissistic mother which finally got her to let him just fucking leave and live with the internet groomer troon.  Quite frankly, most of these kids, if they detransition or desist, will not do so unless they are far away from their parents and actually have the room to be people with hobbies and interests.  It reminds me of SaltyAlty and how, while making her OnlyFans (while being a totally real and not fake asexual you guise) had her hyper religious mother wanting to see her nudes.  What parent wants to see pictures or videos of their kid masturbating?  It's clear that the enmeshment stressed her out of having a libido as a teenager (plus working 60-80hrs a week as a young adult at Walmart kept up the charade) only for her body to start to experience it all again once she was in a safe place and could fucking relax for once.

TL;DR : these kids would be better off if their parents died in a car crash and they inherited the life insurance.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 7, 2022)

It won't let me reply @raritycat but great post with great points all around. I can't say a lot without powerleveling but I have seen that scenario with the trooned out kid and enmeshed parents play out irl with close enough detail to see very clearly what's really going on behind the scenes.

Here is today's overwrought parent inadvertently revealing truths about themselves. (archive)



> My daughter has been evaluated, prodded, tested, psychoanalyzed and more since she was 4 years old. After managing a pretty happy and stable childhood in a foreign country, we unfortunately moved back to the US. She soon received a diagnosis of ASD and we promptly entered the mental health industrial complex.



So which one is it, a happy and stable childhood, or a childhood spent in a foreign country getting poked and prodded by doctors?

This next mother identifies herself as a "professional feminist" and her daughter as a "cool baby feminist." (archive)



> As I came quickly to understand, she was the embodiment of the Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria (ROGD) girl: well-meaning liberal parents, everything princessy and pink as a child, a chest full of dress-up clothing, and complete impatience for people who saw her short haircut and couldn’t see that OBVIOUSLY she was a girl. Obviously! But when she started high school, my cool baby feminist introduced herself as “Tommy,” and—again, another cliché—her teachers and the entire school administration conspired to call her “Tommy” and he/him at school, all the while using her real name to our faces, the faces of the only parents she’ll ever have.



It's a subjective thing perhaps but in my observation, parents who use that line "the only parents she'll ever have!!" are almost always narcissistic shitheads. They emphasize the obvious as a way of underlining obligation and pushing guilt.



> I am a North American academic in the field of women’s and gender studies, and I am protected by the great privilege of tenure. I used to have a high internet profile, so when I learned about Lisa Littman’s pathbreaking paper in 2018, I went on social media to urge fellow academics to read the paper, and even if they disagreed with her conclusions, to support her academic freedom.



If someone wanted to sharpen their elbows and go at it, they could dox her. I don't care enough to do it, but dumb move- in the service of pride, because she can't let the reader walk away without knowing she is a Professional Feminist Academic WITH TENURE!


> Next, when corresponding over email with friends and acquaintances, I would ask after their daughters, and a few replied that their daughters now believed they were their sons or were “non-binary.” When I told them that I knew what they might be going through because of my daughter’s brief trans-identification, and said that I had serious problems with what I see as an internet-enabled instance of teen contagion and mass psychosis, they (every single one, all of them men) said they agreed and were so happy to hear they weren’t alone in their heresy. They were bewildered—like me, they all saw themselves as good liberals and accepting people, but they didn’t think their children were transgender.



What if instead of a paradox ("good liberal, professional feminist, yet daughter trooned out!!") we are looking at cause and effect?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh here's another one, from the POV of the guy who detransitioned:



> I wanted to be close to my parents, but there were some obstacles. My dad has Asperger’s Syndrome. He’s a man of few words and doesn’t really do the big talks very well. He came across to me as not always agreeable but, nonetheless, he was my hero. I used to look up at him with awe—he was confident, tough, intelligent, and a strong guy. Emotionally though, he was nearly absent, damaged himself from a physically abusive upbringing. I always felt like he yearned to be closer with his kids, but just couldn’t.
> My parents argued a lot, and there were some intense moments—but I always thought they loved each other. By about the age of 12, I discovered that my parents’ relationship wasn’t what it had seemed—I had no idea my Dad had been unfaithful and physically abusive to my mother since before I was born and had continued these behaviors throughout my life. While this of course damaged my mother greatly, they had agreed to stay together for the kids, or at least until the youngest (me) turned 16.
> That didn’t quite last though. When I was around 15, my dad left and a few months later he came back, drunk, and tried to force his way back into our home. He grabbed my mother by the hair and threw her down. I couldn’t believe it. I didn’t know what to do. Eventually I rang my sister who lived 100s of miles away and she called the police that evening.
> Cue a really traumatic divorce, which included all manner of crazy things. At that point, my mother had to leave the family home, and she moved in with my now step-dad (who’s great!), and I was left alone with my Dad for the next two years, until age 17. This was a difficult time for me. My dad would go out a lot, sometimes for a few days, sometimes for a week and, being a fairly cotton wooled kid, I had no idea how to take care of myself. My mother would come and bring me meals twice a week when my Dad wasn’t there (which was often).



Read between the lines...



> My mother, because of my dad and her own upbringing, wasn’t a confident woman. She is a nice person, with a great heart, but what ended up happening to me as a child was that she would treat me like a magic mirror, to validate her and boost her self-esteem. She would ask me if she was beautiful, if my friends talked about her, if she was the best mother in the world—and these were all scripted questions with an expected answer. I knew what I had to say and she would smile and hug me after I said it.
> But that drained me. Even into recent years (I’m in my thirties now), she still does it occasionally, and I just don’t respond. The constant reassuring was overwhelming— during the divorce, during childhood, through my depression, anxiety, during bullying and during transition, I was always looking after her feelings. I knew it was my job to reassure her and, knowing what she had been through, I made damn sure I did it.
> She didn’t do this because she was a bad person—she was damaged—but it just transferred onto me and my sense of self was obliterated. I found myself seeking validation the same way she did with me, but with internet strangers—and because I had other issues going on it was easier for me to fall into that trap of having my self-esteem reliant on the internet.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 7, 2022)

Experience the cringe that is the essay Sex and ROGD.



> How many ROGD female teens have ever experienced orgasm? I don’t know the answer, of course, but I do know that, despite being in her late teens, my own trans-identifying kid has never even kissed anyone, boy or girl. She mistrusts her body, likely because she hasn’t yet become acquainted with it. Yet she’s suddenly sure that she wants to undergo radical sex change surgery, which, along with a host of other irreversible somatic changes wrought by cross-sex hormones, will destroy her chances of ever experiencing sexual fulfillment, whilst massively reducing the dating pool of potential partners of either sex.



Fair enough points but ever consider that a risk factor for trooning out might be having a parent who has intrusive thoughts about whether or not you ever orgasmed?


> This generation, thanks to lockdown, the internet, and parental fears of ‘stranger danger’, stages its teen rebellion indoors. My own generation’s learning curve was a messier business, involving flesh and blood interactions—underage drinking, clumsy snogging and fumbling in the back row of the cinema, smoking weed together on the school field, going to gigs and nightclubs, sneaking back into the house at 3 am. We parents of trans-identifying kids ought to feel relieved then, after all, we know that our loved ones are ‘safe’ in their bedrooms and not about to announce an unwanted pregnancy or a substance addiction.



Or having a parent who wistfully recollects going out and "snogging" and realizes it's probably not good to keep you locked in your bedroom using the interwebs but...does it anyways?

She then goes on and on about internalized misogyny and yada yada yada. But closes with this:



> I suspect, though, that she is not really not all that ‘okay’ with her sexuality; that she’s running away from it with the encouragement of YouTube and a group of virtual ‘friends’ on social media; and most of all, that she would rather annihilate her sexed body than come to terms with it, first by herself and later on, with a loving partner of her choice.



Ma'am did it ever occur to you that maybe she's uncomfortable with her sexuality because you're planted in the middle of it taking notes?

Enmeshment really is an underappreciated aspect of trooning out. Speaking of taking notes though, let's look at this buffoon who has a two-parter. From part one, Beware of Sending Your Smart Kids to College:



> In August 2021 we cheerfully prepared for our youngest son to head off to college. His first real time away



Alrighty...



> Fast forward six weeks, in early October: I was notified of a health center charge incurred two days before his 18th birthday. I questioned him, because he hadn’t mentioned any injuries or illnesses.



Of course he'd need to call mommy if he got a cold or a bruise, and if he didn't, she's going to call him to ask uncomfortable questions. Normal shit.



> Every Google search resulted in the directive to affirm, affirm, affirm. I felt abandoned and alone. Help was nowhere to be found. His pediatrician of 18 years, while he admitted this never came up during annual exams, offered minimal support and directed me to our local university gender clinic. He also suggested I speak with the head of the local Pediatric Neurology unit of the Children’s Hospital. She had some good info, but also ridiculous ideology. She questioned our family communication skills, targeted our choice of Catholic grade school and high school as likely the reason our son never came forward, and tried to assuage my worry by stating that this process will be slow. Then she said two things – one incensed me and the other brought me to tears. I felt a surge of fury when I asked why the meteoric rise in children suddenly deciding they are transgender and she answered “No – there is no explosion of these kids. We have just learned to honor them.”  Then the tears poured out of me when she recommended, I NOT go to my son’s university to talk one-on-one with him: “I would NOT recommend you do that; it is just way too risky!”  She made me question my ability as his mom to TALK WITH MY SON!



I'm getting the sense that this woman may tend a little towards the histrionic and needy. Calling some chief of neurology is both random and Upper Middle Class Extra to an extreme- what was random neuro doc supposed to do anyhow?


> Needless to say I got in my car and went to him. We talked, I took notes, and probed and prodded to try to understand what was going on.



Honestly if I was him this would push me closer to 41% than anything else.

So his care is being bungled by the college health team and he's getting indoctrinated by the genderists at college:



> I could go on and on at the negligence of this alleged medical clinician, whom my son continuously referred to as “Doctor” so-and-so despite her being a Nurse Practitioner, not a doctor, who had been at the Health Center for a year, and whose previous employer was…wait for it…Planned Parenthood.



And yet:



> We made the hard decision to decline to continue to pay for his college for second semester. It was a tough choice, but the lesser of two evils.



Uh huh. Better a trooned out freak of an ex-son than a burger flipper or contractor, after all.

Right. Social climbing piece of shit "parents."

Here is her sequel post where she berates the affirming and enabling moms without a shred of self-reflection.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 7, 2022)

From the comments section of the Sex and ROGD link:



> However. I used to *be* a super-awkward teenage girl, I did go through a few years of deliberate, calculated "ugly" (see above comments) in order to avoid the highschool/college "dating" scene, and if trans had been a thing when I was that age, I'd have been vulnerable to it. I was also extremely secretive with my parents. Not because I was getting into anything bad (quite the opposite!-- never drank, never tried drugs, didn't hang out with a bad crowd), but because my mother had an absolutely terrible track record of respecting our privacy, and anything I said to her could and would be used to attack or embarrass me in the future. I had had quite enough of telling my mom something mildly embarrassing (and what *isn't* mildly embarrassing at that age?), and then having her repeat it, as a "funny anecdote" in front of other adults, often within my hearing. With her, NOTHING WAS PRIVATE.
> 
> So when I encounter the idea in these comboxes that, basically, "children shouldn't have any privacy"... I'm horrified. I know all parents aren't the same as my parents, and there are probably all sorts of families out there, but gosh, have you ever asked yourself if maybe there's a *reason* your kid doesn't trust you with the intimate details of his/her private life? How well have you respected your kid's privacy in the past? Do you tell cute little stories about them to their relatives and your church friends, without considering whether the child actually *wants* the whole freaking world to know that? Has the child ever shared something private with you, that you then used to punish them, or gain emotional leverage over them?



This Yarrow chick gets it.  Especially how overbearing (read: narcissistic) mothers create and further drag down social awkward kids.  Narc moms create ChrisChans.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 7, 2022)

side note, there seems to be a lot of "narc mom" stories but barely any "narc dad" stories

why is that? my guess is that most narc dads are too selfish to stay with their families in the first place, so instead of "ruined by narc dad" stories they create "ruined by absent father" stories


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 7, 2022)

raritycat said:


> From the comments section of the Sex and ROGD link:
> 
> 
> 
> This Yarrow chick gets it.  Especially how overbearing (read: narcissistic) mothers create and further drag down social awkward kids.  Narc moms create ChrisChans.



Very very true. The overriding theme with narcissistic parents is an inability to regard the kids as whole, valid human beings on their own. This comes in many forms with common ones I see being a failure to respect privacy even up to and across the line of committing emotional or even physical incest; failure to accept that the child has a different religious, political, or philosophical view than the parent and becoming abusive and destructive when confronted with this reality; failure to accept the child's true abilities, interests, talents, and/or lack thereof- they'd force a deaf kid to become a concert pianist if that's what they had their heart set on before conceiving the poor bastard.



DumbDude42 said:


> side note, there seems to be a lot of "narc mom" stories but barely any "narc dad" stories
> 
> why is that? my guess is that most narc dads are too selfish to stay with their families in the first place, so instead of "ruined by narc dad" stories they create "ruined by absent father" stories


You're probably right about that. I mean "single mom" is definitely a trope in a lot of the trooning out stories you see. Also the one above where the detransitioned guy's dad was supposedly an autistic engineer, I kind of see a two narc or at least two cluster b marriage dynamic between the lines in that one. Dad was cheating on mom long term, then became aggressive when called out. But mom fled at that point not to a sister or friend but "future step dad's house." Big hmm. Sounds like mutual cheating, constant drama, and then the guy mentions his mom is needy af and always asking for attention and validation. Sounds like a Double B couple, classic.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 7, 2022)

What's In A Name



> It seems so obvious that there is a sense of safety in distancing yourself from the female and opting to become male.  Is this a way to avoid being objectified? You become the one objectifying women and girls when I watch you on our vacation snickering with your sister about how “hot” a passing girl or woman is. It’s stunning to me. How can you be acting like a gender stereotype that, you tell me, is a social construct?



I don't know, lady... maybe it's a way for your dykey daughters to express their attraction to women despite you acting like a shrieking harpy having a heart attack every five minutes.  Enthusiastic consent doesn't always look like shyly inching your fingers into the hand of another.  Sometimes it sounds like "NICE JUGS!"

Also, on the headline: Western Chinks have it right when it comes to giving their kids multiple names.  Having both a traditional family name as their legal and then a "white" name to get them ahead in life.  This writer doesn't even have the balls to say what her daughter's "dead name" is.  None of the commenters do.  Chances are it's something especially retarded like "Breighlyn" that would only get her as far as customer service.



> I want you to know that you and your female body are perfect.
> 
> There is nothing “wrong” with you. Whoever is telling you that is a liar.  I am your mom and I will never lie to you.
> 
> You don’t seem happier. The antidepressants that you so desperately wanted don’t seem to have much of an effect. I think this is because your body doesn’t really need them.



There may be nothing "wrong" with her, but you certainly insinuate that there's something wrong with her conduct earlier in your sob piece.  Keep it consistent, Mary.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 7, 2022)

raritycat said:


> What's In A Name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of them I was just looking at, can't remember which, the mom admitted that the girl was named after her. Now ok that may be traditional in some families. But when it's not, oof. And even when it is it can be a lot for a kid to handle, especially if the parent they're named after is a piece of work in other ways.

Looking through the comments on that blog, there are some real bonafide perverts:








Uncomfortable.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jun 8, 2022)

raritycat said:


> What's In A Name
> 
> I don't know, lady... maybe it's a way for your dykey daughters to express their attraction to women despite you acting like a shrieking harpy having a heart attack every five minutes.  Enthusiastic consent doesn't always look like shyly inching your fingers into the hand of another.  Sometimes it sounds like "NICE JUGS!"


They don't sound like dykes at all.



> _*You love to watch anime with your non-binary identified sister*_ (who doesn’t want to be referred to as a sister anymore) and _*talk about how “gay” everything is*_ all the time. _*I know there is a connection between wanting to distance yourself from the objective reality of your female body and the fascination with all things being “gay”*_. It seems so obvious that there is a sense of safety in distancing yourself from the female and opting to become male.  Is this a way to avoid being objectified? You become the one objectifying women and girls when I watch you on our vacation _*snickering with your sister about how “hot” a passing girl or woman is. *_


Sounds like a pair of aidens mocking the other girls for being "vanilla."



> Now even the president I voted for wants me to take you to a gender clinic, inject you with testosterone, and agree to allow you to cut off your healthy breasts.


I know this line has already been highlighted in the op, but its just so good. I can't help but bring it up again.



> We have already compromised on the binder and opted for some several sizes too small sports bras to crush your breasts. Those baggy clothes are swallowing you up.  You try to talk in a deep voice and act like a “boy”.


By "we" does she mean her and her husband or partner?



> You were so strong and confident—fast and proud. You felt so sure of yourself until your body betrayed you. Your breasts made you cripplingly self-conscious and _*some extra weight around*_ *your hips and thighs just slowed you down.*


So she's overweight. Otherwise that shouldn't be an issue.



> It’s stunning to me. How can you be acting like a gender stereotype that, you tell me, is a social construct?


If something is a social contrust, it means it isn't a law set in stone. It's like an article of clothing. Or a part in a play. Anybody can do it. 




> Your hair is shorter now but you would like it to completely cover your face and be even shorter. You want to hide. You want to disappear but yet this seems to draw more attention to you.  _*All  of this is fine with me. You are free to dress and wear your hair however you like.*_


And there it is. You indulged in gender non-comformity and now you've lost your daughters. You reap what you sow.



> Sometimes I think I might even be ok with the new name but I cannot bring myself to utter it. I sometimes try when I’m alone and I just can’t do it. You say that’s all you need to be happy in the whole world. You beg me to say it. I am always disappointing and “misgendering” you.


So upset your daughter is gone and yet you can't make up your mind.



> Your 9 year old brother misses his sisters and is confused by all of this.


Still no mention of the father. If there even is one.



> It’s not easy being a girl or a woman or a teenager. It’s not supposed to be easy when we are pushing boundaries, growing and learning about ourselves.


And your daughters are pushing the ultimate boundary. You should be proud. You helped to cause this. Reap dear.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 8, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> They don't sound like dykes at all.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a pair of aidens mocking the other girls for being "vanilla."
> ...


Agree it sounds like Gaydens mocking "normie square Staceys" rather than lesbians overwhelmed with admiration or desire.

The mom agrees that developing "slowed down" her daughter. It's 50/50 whether it means the kid became overweight or the mom just also has a complex about being female- I'll wager the latter is a factor just from the rest of the post though.

The much younger 9 year old brother makes me wonder if a divorce and remarriage and new family is part of the picture (so half-brother). That kind of thing is hell for kids a lot of the time but adults shrug it off as no big deal these days.

Also one of the Gaydens in my real life circles comes from a family that is simultaneously very liberal including a "feminist man" dad, and where mom was completely obsessed with having a son but developed fertility issues after having daughters. She eventually got the son and he's a complete little shit- but there's a lot of other psychological and psychiatric disaster going on with these people. Wish I could elaborate they are personal lolcows of mine, but too easily identifiable.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 10, 2022)

Today's post Layers of Sadness has a few mentions of dad in it. I feel kind of bad for this one, as it does seem like they at least tried to be a nice normal family and the kid trooned out anyhow. I always read with extreme suspicion though and you'll notice they are still sending the kid to the expensive school where he's getting trooned out. The weakness affluent Americans have around Muh KOLLLEDGE is a real achilles heel.

And the extreme self-pity gets a bit much. I may read too much between the lines but this sure sounds like an overbearing, insufferable affluenza mom:



> A month ago, I faced my fear, and opened the door to my son’s bedroom. I sat on his bed, looked at his posters still tacked on the walls, and endured another wave of grief. To cope, I decluttered. Since this horror began, decluttering helps lighten the load. My mind was numb during hours consolidating my son’s stuff. The worst part was his laundry basket filled with the khaki pants and polos he wore before his awful stereotypical female wardrobe. Do I launder them? Do I give them away?  I folded and returned them unwashed to his dresser and closet, feeling grim and sad.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 10, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Today's post Layers of Sadness has a few mentions of dad in it. I feel kind of bad for this one, as it does seem like they at least tried to be a nice normal family and the kid trooned out anyhow. I always read with extreme suspicion though and you'll notice they are still sending the kid to the expensive school where he's getting trooned out. The weakness affluent Americans have around Muh KOLLLEDGE is a real achilles heel.
> 
> And the extreme self-pity gets a bit much. I may read too much between the lines but this sure sounds like an overbearing, insufferable affluenza mom:



"To cope, I decluttered."

This is suburban white mom for "I don't respect other people's boundaries and snoop through their shit under the guise of cleaning."

"The worst part was his laundry basket filled with the khaki pants and polos he wore before his awful stereotypical female wardrobe."

So you had your kid dress like a dork throughout his teenage years and now you wonder why he expresses himself as a crossdresser?  Most high schools have public instagrams these days that showcase some of their more accomplished/socially well-adjusted students if you want insight into how kids actually dress, Linda.



> He says it feels like a knife in the back that his son disregards his parents’ guidance instead deferring to the trans cult. He feels rejected as a male role model, another layer of sadness. I tell him the cult could have snatched our daughter instead. He gets it, but this doesn’t change that his precious son was stolen.





> *My daughter:* Two years older than Mark, she and her brother were buddies growing up. She misses her brother. She misses our close family. Fixated on his female fantasy, Mark has threatened to shun his sister if she cannot endorse his delusion. With her peers as well, my daughter worries she will be canceled if she does not speak enthusiastically about her brother as her “sister.” I’m sad that she is caught in the crossfire of gender ideology.





> Mark is an exceptionally intelligent, quirky person with a great smile. He has a history of speech delay, affect dysregulation, anxiety, constrained food preferences, rigidity, and difficulty making friends. He is likely on the autistic spectrum. He was unlucky to be a teenager in the digital age when this social contagion spread. In high school, he flirted with the trans cult, but my husband and I thought we had helped him find his way back to material reality. Of course, his anxiety has not magically gone away with wrong sex hormones, and an SSRI joins his mix of daily pills. Mark was a tall teenager on the verge of thriving as a young adult. Today he is a tall, gullible young man who believes his longer hair, small HRT induced breasts, and costume of dresses or skirts fools others. During his formative college years, his mind and body have been hijacked by an evil mind virus that was and continues to be aided and abetted by Planned Parenthood, others institutions, and many gaslit people. It’s terribly sad.



There's so much to unpack here.  Your son clearly has autism and yet, instead of pursuing a diagnosis for it and getting him a psychologist that specializes in that and an occupational therapist, you instead ignore it and get him to shut up about his gender feels.  Also, no, your daughter would not have been snatched up in the "cult" because she clearly has actual friends (although maybe not ones she can be authentic with, but at least enough to have had a real life so far at 21).  Also, she's 21 and likely just finished college- she can find a job and make less woke friends.

Yeah, on the surface they seem like nice people, but the reality is that this was a kid with no real friends whose only memories of being included with peers were when he played with his sister and her friends.  Of course he wants her life- nobody wants to hang out with some gangly autist.  And his likely autistic father did him no favours by not helping him make friends with other robot nerds and telling you to fuck off every time you bought your special little boy a new outfit from Old Navy.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 10, 2022)

raritycat said:


> "To cope, I decluttered."
> 
> This is suburban white mom for "I don't respect other people's boundaries and snoop through their shit under the guise of cleaning."
> 
> ...


Yeah the "decluttering" seemed like a word chosen to hide that she was doing something else. It's such a dorky ass word to use in the context of a heartfelt appeal. You're probably right she was rooting around his stuff, and it wasn't the first time. In the guise of "caretaking" of course, but really with the motive of being controlling.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 10, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Yeah the "decluttering" seemed like a word chosen to hide that she was doing something else. It's such a dorky ass word to use in the context of a heartfelt appeal. You're probably right she was rooting around his stuff, and it wasn't the first time. In the guise of "caretaking" of course, but really with the motive of being controlling.



Some other choice quotes that really highlight this:



> my 19 year old son walked from his college campus





> My empty nest is soiled.





> My mind was numb during hours consolidating my son’s stuff.



So Mark doesn't live with you guys and yet he has hours worth of dirty clothes to launder in his old room?  How exactly does it take you hours to pick up a laundry basket, move it to your washing machine, and shove it all in?  Were you sniffing the crotch?  Or are these the types of people who think it's totally fine to give your kid's your underwear to wear when they run out because "we're family" instead of teaching them to do their own laundry?  Anything he would want to hide from you, he would take to college with him.  Seriously, if he moved out almost two years ago, there shouldn't be anything you need to "declutter" unless you have no life and need to create drama for no reason.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jun 10, 2022)

Absolutely based OP for raising this topic to Kiwi Farms. I for one find it pretty funny when narcissistic parents see the effects of their abuse on their children and then go, “How did THAT happen?”

Don’t worry, karens and uh…we really need to find a moniker for dad-karens. Richards? Davids? Anyways, don’t worry one bit because video games and dolls are to blame.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 10, 2022)

Snusmumriken said:


> Absolutely based OP for raising this topic to Kiwi Farms. I for one find it pretty funny when narcissistic parents see the effects of their abuse on their children and then go, “How did THAT happen?”
> 
> Don’t worry, karens and uh…we really need to find a moniker for dad-karens. Richards? Davids? Anyways, don’t worry one bit because video games and dolls are to blame.


Maybe the male word for Karen can be Darren? I mean, it rhymes after all…


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 11, 2022)

Haha I found the motherlode. Pun intended. @raritycat will enjoy some of these. Site is older, seems semi-abandoned (updated in 2020ish) but has lots of material. It has the 50 year old Karen who has a Pottery Barn store card aesthetic down pat, too:



These all sound like they could have been written by the same person. By the end of this thread I expect we could cobble together an extremely accurate predictor tool for screening mothers whose kids are at risk of trooning out. Where to start with this treasure trove of lulz? Let's start with this one. It starts with a long, self-indulgent rhapsody about the child's birth and the mother "luxuriating in motherhood"- women who use that phrase are trying to warn you. Then we turn to some obvious developmental problems Karen didn't want to look at because it shattered her little fantasy:



> She was a happy child. She didn’t walk until she was almost two, but she talked before she was one. Amazingly, she seemed to be able to read, too! Sometimes she would not follow directions or do what we asked. I often worried about it and took her to the doctor. My worries were good naturedly dismissed, and I tried to let it go...
> 
> Things seemed fine until about the 3rd grade, when the teacher recommended that she have an evaluation done by the academic support team. We were shocked. We had grown accustomed to viewing her as “gifted” because of her reading and vocabulary skills...
> 
> It seemed to me that the school was suggesting that Anna was “retarded” and did not belong in the core knowledge school we had her enrolled in. I became infuriated and pulled her out of academic support...



Next some gross oversharing about the child's body:



> She got her period in the 3rd grade and had terrible cramps. She was chubby and had breast tissue forming, and pubic and under-arm hair. I anguished at the unfairness of this physical maturity in my little daughter as she hugged and cried with her dolls and stuffed animals during her painful periods. Again, we were told all of this was normal. I internally berated myself for my poor genes, my bad upbringing, my divorce and anything else I could think of



Wait this is the first mention of the divorce. What divorce? At the start of this it was we, we, we and Karen staying home full time. Then he just disappears. Odd.



> At this time other children seemed not to like her anymore, and the 5th grade was really the last time that she ever truly had a friend. Most of the time, she didn’t seem to mind. I was her best friend. It was a privilege, a joy and an honor that I am so glad I recognized, never dreaming that one day she would estrange herself from me.



oh dear GOD



> She became enamored with Louis Armstrong, and then the Beatles. Her interest in the Beatles was intense, it really seemed that she was satisfied and did not really care most of the time that she didn’t have friends. She was interested in vintage clothes. Occasionally, she would start to feel down, wishing to belong to the group of girls at school with the smooth hair, the thin bodies, and the crowds of boys around them. “The Flippity-do-dahs,” we called them, because of the way that they would flip their hair to get male attention.



Do tell us more...


> I’d sit on my nightly perch on her bed in her teenage room, surrounded by the Beatles, and wipe the tears off of her lovely cheeks, rolling from her angelically clear, light-colored eyes. “Teach me how to be like them,” she’d say. And so, we would talk for a long time about how it could be done, and practice flipping our hair. Then, the next morning, she would clomp down the stairs, wearing Chuck Taylor All-Stars, a 1950-esque dress, and a men’s letter jacket. “I decided to just be myself,” she’d laugh. “Yes!” I’d cheer wildly, proud of my wildflower, my unique and special young woman.



....



> We visited colleges, including the Evergreen State College. “These are my people, Mom!” I looked around, and saw that she was right. There were no flippity-do-dahs, no football team. no rich, white, Republican kids. Just different looking kids with angel-eyes accompanied by their fierce mothers and bewildered fathers. The professors were clearly well-educated academics, in their worn sweaters and shoes with the run-down heels. They promised the best liberal arts education that money could buy. I was impressed with their passion, their belief in what they were doing, and their ability to embrace and see the center of each of these young people, who had grown accustomed to recoil and avoidance. “OK,” I said.
> I’ll never forget the day that I drove away in my rented Prius, crying hard, watching Anna wave wildly, a big grin on her face. “You did it!” I yelled aloud in the car
> And I drove away. Not knowing that I would lose my child to a cult called transgenderism.



Lady, you could not have set her up for it better if you'd tried.



> Things began to rapidly decline and become difficult. She became depressed, obese and angry. She was rude, sloppy and thoughtless. She started Citalopram. She told me to stop texting her so much. She said she was trans, wanted to take hormones and get top-surgery and that “she” was now “them”. She changed her name to a cartoon name, and claimed she finally felt like herself, an "FTM" gay trans man. “Ok,” we said, “Just go slow, be careful. We love you.”
> The week after Anna graduated, she dumped us. She was no longer dependent on us for tuition. We’ve never seen her since. That was two years ago.



Who wouldn't dump her/them?



> According to her social media, I am a devil, an abuser and a traumatizer. She claims she has PTSD from her childhood, because of me.



Well there's three sides to every story- what the BPD smother mother says, what the BPD troon thot says, and the earnest God-given truth.


> I have to hope that because my cells grew her cells, she can still feel that love. And I hope that someday they will magnetize her back to me, in whatever form she decides to be.
> I miss her essence. I just miss her.


_Essence_. Shudder.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 11, 2022)

@Larry David's Opera Cape , why did you not quote the best part from the beginning?



> Anna was well overdue, and I had a long labor followed by an urgent c-section. Despite this, and a double wrapped nuchal cord, all seemed well aside from a hip subluxation for which she wore a Pavlich harness for several months.



A double wrapped nuchal cord elevates the risk for impaired fetal growth.



> She met a sweet young African American boyfriend that made us laugh. They seemed like a pair of angels despite their out-spoken activism and intelligence. One day, Anna let me know that her boyfriend wanted to start wearing some of her dresses—and then that he was “trans”.



Little Miss Anna seemed to have gotten it in her head that she was dating her gay, black friend.  Also, notice how the mom underhandedly associates stupidity with good behaviour.  The daughter got into The Evergreen State College which has an acceptance rate of 98%, while there are other public colleges nearby with a lower acceptance rate (UW, WSU).



> She posts profane pictures, lewd comments and suggestions that she is into hooking up. She takes prescriptions, alcohol and marijuana and of course “T”. I fear she is close to homeless, and she uses state aid. Amazingly, they pay for her transition visits, never seeming to question her cognitive abilities or lack of support system, or any other ability to demonstrate that she can take care of herself.



You were the one who pulled her from SPED and wanted her to be normal.  Despite everything, this sounds pretty normal for a woman in her early to mid 20s (minus the trooning out).



> I wonder if she knows that I know which of the marks on the outside of my belly are from when I was pregnant with her, and which ones are from her brothers, and that when I see them every morning when I put on my lotion, I remember her. I wonder if she knows that when I close my eyes, I can recall the feel of her hair, the sound of her laugh, or see the birthmark on her leg as quickly and easily as blinking them back open.



Where the hell were the brothers this entire time and why is this the first mention of them?  I guess they were too busy hooking up with the local "Flippity-do-dahs."

~~~

My thoughts:

So the daughter fell in love with jazz music and music from the 60s, but there was no mention of an attempt to get her music lessons, get her involved in jazz or concert band at school, etc.  
Linking this to Evergreen, which from what I've heard used to be associated with a strong music scene in the 90s, the daughter could have easily found herself playing for a band with a fake ID to get into bars instead of on the troon train.

No attempt to actively deal with the weight issue in any meaningful way (getting her involved with sports, helping her find active hobbies) or any attempt to get her to make friends with similar girls
From the sounds of it, she never had any friends to begin with considering she "played alongside" other kids rather than play with them
The mom complains about how the daughter is nearly homeless, but why was she not working part-time while in high school?  Again, she could have worked at a record store or a book store with other teenagers with similar hobbies and interests and building up a resume.  Or even having a part-time job while at Evergreen?  Google maps shows me that it's a 10 minute bus ride to the nearest mall, 30 minutes to the downtown core of Olympia.
For all the talks about a "transgender cult," the mother is really dismissive of her own impact in othering her daughter from the other girls.  Instead of encouraging her to focus on making friends with the girls who were like her/not like the slutty girls (and fixing her goddamned rat's nest), she created the perfect vessel for the gender ideology
Also, note how she can't even bring up one instance of being bullied/othered by these girls.  They simply didn't want to be her friend, but remained cordial.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 11, 2022)

raritycat said:


> @Larry David's Opera Cape , why did you not quote the best part from the beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah there was so much gold in this one- the glowing brag about the black boyfriend, the disappearing husband and brothers, the fact that mom deliberately crippled her socially and academically- it's a lot to take in.

It's really coming together how the liberal, feminist "victim" POV feeds some of these kids' troonery. Some snippets from different Karens:

Caren:



> Our daughter has struggled with anxiety and feeling that she is "ugly" since elementary school. She is, of course, not ugly, but she does not fit the current socially preferred appearance for young girls (thin, long legs, straight blonde hair, etc.).



It's not 1988. Sounds like Caren here is projecting her Malibu Barbie Complex onto her daughter, likely with a million offhand remarks, attitudes, and other ambient noise she will never have the self-awareness to notice or examine. 

And unpack THIS mess:



> At the end of 6th grade, she "came out" to us as lesbian. While we were, and still are, somewhat skeptical of this as she was only 12 with no real sexual experience, we told her that we completely respected her feelings and that we love and support her no matter what her sexual preference is. Her godparents (our neighbors and best friends) are a lesbian couple with twin girls the same age as our daughter. We even jokingly commented that her being lesbian would be a relief for us since we would not have to worry about teen pregnancy or boys trying to coerce her into things she did not want to do.
> 
> She seemed to actually be a little disappointed by our reaction. She seemed to want resistance from us so that she could tell her friends about how awful her parents are. Her interactions and communications with the girls she was dating, as the kids called it, mainly consisted of female teen drama. "I love you so much!" "No, I love you more!" and so on. It is our opinion that many of the girls involved (and perhaps our daughter) found lesbian relationships as a way to engage in the romantic drama that teen girls typically love. The boys their age did not want or know how to engage in this, so relationships with other girls was perfect.



Next, Faren.


> Sophie's body changed from a prepubescent girl to a shapely 5'7" young woman within a short space of time. She had an issue with being seen as a sexual woman. She would become very upset and angry when men would shout lewd comments or honk their horn in the street. She was understandably uncomfortable with unwanted male attention.



One thing I wonder is why no parents seem to use these incidents as an opportunity to teach situational awareness and risk assessment. Those are security geek terms probably more commonly used by men, but surely adult women who have survived more or less in one piece know how to do these things to some extent even if they don't use those terms. You don't have to take every "hey baby" as a rape threat. You can learn how to assess body language, context, and many other factors to determine which comments represent a red flag of warning and which constitute a mere annoyance or misstep by a clumsy schmoe.

When you teach young girls that EVERY ounce of unbidden male attention is a threat no wonder they lose their minds and slice their boobs off.

But feminists seem real resistant to teaching practical coping and survival skills. Instead they protest that any attempt to triage threats is merely denying rape culture or whatever.

Garen here brags about being avant garde for her gen x:



> _This mother is far-left, progressive, bisexual and LGBTQ-supporting, but when her own daughter suddenly decided she was transgender at the age of 11, it threw her long-held values and beliefs into question.
> Names and identifying details have been changed._
> Having been a far left progressive my entire life, *a bisexual who married another woman before it was legal*, I had not given much thought to the recent widespread emergence of trans activism and acceptance other than to think, fantastic, another group gaining civil rights. I vaguely wondered why there were so many trans kids when I had never before heard of this phenomenon in childhood, but I assumed increased visibility came from decreased stigma. I was confident that rigorous psychiatric evaluation must precede any gender reassignment procedures, to address any confounding issues. I celebrated people being accepted for who they are. LGBTQ is my tribe, and social justice is my religion.



Edgelordery is a young wo/man's game, Garen. You don't get to hog the edge into doddery any more than boomers do. When you define courage as "pushing the envelope," those youngin's are gonna push it out to the next edge beyond your comfort zone.

Haren's story demonstrates this well:



> A year ago, when our teen was 14, she told me she was pansexual. After asking what exactly that was, I was fine with it. I'm liberal, open to different lifestyles. "Whatever floats your boat" has always been my motto, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. This announcement came shortly after joining the middle school Gay-Straight Alliance (GSA) as an "ally". She began to act out more and more (outbursts of anger at home for no reason). Fast forward 3 months and she tells us she is a trans female-to-male (FTM).
> 
> WHAT?! How?



Adorable. You let her join the Cool Kids Club as a booster and she figured out pretty quick how to become a Cool Kid Proper instead of just a hanger-on. You don't even dispute that they're the Cool Kids! You just hoped she would only go as far as you did.

Finally Maren, a woman who took up with a lesbian who had a child "with" another lesbian she'd then split up with, is shocked to learn that people who lives outside the bounds of normalcy do abnormal things:



> I came into my relationship with my partner, Ana, as an experienced parent.  I had raised two daughters and a son.  All had experienced various challenges growing up.  I supported them during adolescence through different stages of depression, drug use, anxiety, including OCD and Tourette’s Syndrome.  Ana had a 4-year old son when I met her and I had no issues with that.  Then I learned that this child’s other mother had declared to the world that he was female at the age of three.  At first, like many of us who have believed ourselves to be tolerant of differences, I couldn’t fathom that it was anything so terrible.  Our green city was hip after all, and the environment with which to raise children was considered excellent.  Then, I met little Paulo and my coherent, liberal, confident mind was instantly rattled.  This was no transgender girl.



Odd that a little boy deliberately raised fatherless might have issues around his sex, and want to emulate his mother and her girlfriends, and that the deranged misandrist mother might encourage it, with the support of her professional cohort, likely chosen from the "womyn loving womyn" gay yellow pages:



> From the age of three, Paulo’s overly-zealous mum stated that “Mira” was trans and only wanted female pronouns.  She changed his name with the full support of his preschool and told the paediatrician’s office that Paulo was transgender and was now Mira.  They accepted this without question.
> 
> 
> The preschool taught young children about social justice and one of the teachers had a young daughter whom she claimed was a trans male.  The teachers read books about children who believed they were the opposite sex and invited the kids to embrace these ideas.  There was much fanfare when Mira “came out” to the preschool by way of a newsletter to the school community.  Tiny kids who referred to Paulo using male pronouns were corrected.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 12, 2022)

So let's break these down:

*Caren*

First of all, this parent is the father because he later references his wife and how his daughter's godparents are "a lesbian couple" rather than "another lesbian couple."
"She is, of course, not ugly, but she does not fit the current socially preferred appearance for young girls (thin, long legs, straight blonde hair, etc.). " and "It is our opinion that many of the girls involved (and perhaps our daughter) found lesbian relationships as a way to engage in the romantic drama that teen girls typically love. The boys their age did not want or know how to engage in this, so relationships with other girls was perfect,"
This is the perfect paired reading because you can tell how hard this man is trying not to offend the women on this website by speaking the truth.  His daughter is likely an overweight, stumpy, troll-looking girl.  There are middle school boys who date girls, but they usually date girls that they are into.  He tries to make them out to be ignorant, when really it is an issue of consent.

"We really like the teachers, and we know their intentions are good. But they have not known our daughter for her whole life. They, like everyone else, feel like they have to "respect" our daughter's identification."
Teachers barely make enough to stay afloat and are trying to not get sued into homelessness.  They also see your daughter 5 days a week and likely see a bunch of gender non-conforming girls on the daily who don't troon out/are not friends with your kid.

"Up until this point, she had always acted and behaved as female. She was proud to be a girl and had signs and posters with sayings like "Girl Power" and "Girls Rule, Boys Drool." "
Hold up, wait a minute- who bought those posters for her?  Let's not act like kid's have complete control over decorating their room, here.  Were they hand made?  Did you give her a $20 to run through Spencer's gifts or Hot Topic to get herself some room decor?  Someone in your vicinity put that cringe shit up, sir.

*Faren*

"My husband is from overseas but moved to the UK around age 19 where we met shortly after. When our girls were between ages 4-11 we moved to his home country, living in a farming community surrounded by nature.  During all of this time the girls were home educated but were involved in many activities horse riding,  swimming,  gymnastics,  Brownies and had a wide group of friends."
So you homeschooled your kids for 11 years in what I presume is another anglophone country and her only source of interaction was supervised time with other girls...

"On returning to the UK Sophie (aged 11) she attended a Rudolph Steiner school where she had a few good friends but was bullied by another group. Unable to resolve this issue Sophie returned to home education. For the next 5 years Sophie was happy and confident. She was always the most easy going of the two girls, even when hormones kicked in and she began her periods."
Then you put her in a Waldorf school where she'd be surrounded by the kids of other woo-woo parents only to pull her out once she got her first dose of what other girls are actually like when adults are not around.  This could have been a great moment for teaching her about grit and standing up for herself, but instead you pulled her out until she would have written her GCSEs and have no formative interaction with other children.

" Sophie began an Art course in college (ages 16-18 which she excelled at. During the second year Sophie made a new group of friends - one of them particularly stood out, a gay young man who liked to cross dress.  He seemed to enjoy the positive attention it gave him. "
"Both Sophie and her sister were big fans of Sherlock Holmes and Marvel movies and began talking about 'shipping' - relationships of  male characters eg. Holmes and Watson. It was difficult to have conversations with them that wasn't about gay relationships. They became confrontational and moody.  We passed it off as teenage angst, but in hindsight it was the beginning of Sophie's transgender exploration."
Pairing these because it sounds like Sophie started to get creepily obsessed with her gay friend because he was the first male she ever interacted with that wasn't family (and didn't treat her like a piece of meat)

"  I began to learn about Asperger's at this time, thinking that this might be a factor in our family. Sophie has always had periods where she would become obsessed and focused on things: Richard Scarry's alphabet dictionary, dinosaurs, Harry Potter, eating specific foods, collecting Schleich model ponies and researching horse breeds, collecting semi precious gemstones and learning about Iceland in order to write a fantasy novel."
Is it Asperger's or did you just spend years training your daughter to be an unsocialized mongoloid?  Because these sound like perfectly normal interests for a little girl.  Maybe if you, I don't know, let her go to a normal school and you actually spent time getting to know children outside of your own you might see that they can all be pretty different from one another.

"My husband has a very different family background to mine.  His family is not close or supportive.  He left home as soon as he was able. So although he'd been a strict father when the girls were younger, once they reached around 15, he increasingly said that they had to make  their own decisions and mistakes."
"Also during this period, Sophie and her sister were spending more time online and showing less interest in spending time with family, whom they had previously been close to.  They are the eldest of 10 grandchildren."
Husband sounds based.  But also, you spent 7 years in his country where he wasn't close to his family- so how close can your daughters really be to your side of the family if they didn't really start to know them until the age of 11?  Cognitive dissonance moment.

" Sophie, who had never been a drinker, began drinking and going to gay clubs with a gay male in her flat. The other people in her flat were very girly girls. Sophie didn't fit in with them.  She has always struggled with the dynamics of girls' relationships and generally preferred male company. Sophie is more 'Kate Humble' than 'Kim Kardashian'."
Because you pulled her away from learning how to actually deal with interpersonal dynamics among girls.  Of course her new gay friend, who is being nice to her, is who she clings on to and hangs out with.  Seems like she's 2/2 for having gay teenage boys treat her like a human being.

"Sophie began a relationship online with a boy she'd known in childhood. He was two years younger and it was her first serious relationship. I think she was using him as an emotional crutch to cope with University. Sophie returned home at Christmas and the relationship fell apart."
It's a long distance relationship with some 16 year old she hadn't seen in at least 7 years- of course it fell apart.

"I didn't accept the situation. I believed at the time, and still do, that Sophie is not living in the wrong body. I do believe that Sophie has issues with body confidence and she doesn't agree with gender roles and expectations that come from societal norms and are imposed upon us as women."
Right, it has nothing to do with the fact that her only experience with women is that you're all shitheads to her while gay teens and her father help her experience life or respect her boundaries.

"When I was Sophie's age, I was just coming out of a four year period of depression and anorexia. Where would I be now if society and the medical profession had said to me, at 5'7" and below 6 stone (84 lb) in weight"
Dead, and we would be better off because of it.  Also, wasn't this the age she met her husband?  So she left the UK with him, a man who didn't need anyone's help to get away from his fucked up family, presumably to run away from whatever fucked up shit led to her anorexia?  Got it.

" People say that our family would have been the last that they would have thought something like this would have happened to. We've bought our children up to be personally and socially responsible."
Bullshit.  You brought your daughter up to run away from her problems instead of facing them head on just like her mother.  You are the exact type of family this happens to.

*Garen*

Married a woman before it was legal, but had a husband as of 2016... daughter would have been born around 2005 so I have to ask, what happened to the dyke she married in Massachusetts/Canada?
"However, as a parent and a physician, I have to start with what I know. First, do no harm. Given that gender dysphoria is common in puberty, and in most cases resolves on its own, it seems prudent to seek ways to alleviate this discomfort other than immediately assuming it necessarily reflects a transgender identity. "
Why did it take until the middle of the article for this woman to mention she's a doctor?  I feel like this could have been a good opportunity to use her access to medical journals to parse through data with her daughter and explain to her what the results mean.

"I believe that my child is perfect just the way she is. I do not believe she was "born in the wrong body." I am unwilling to risk her health by acting on the unfounded assumption that she might be happier in the future as a transgender man. If that is the case, she will know it with certainty when she is grown, and she can take steps to manifest that when she has a fully developed prefrontal cortex with which to make decisions, with her health and fertility intact."
Yet, from the sounds of it, you still dumped a woman you married the minute you wanted a kid and some dick.  If most kids whose gender dysphoria resolves reveals them to be gay/lesbian, how do you think a potentially lesbian daughter would feel hearing that a bisexual woman couldn't even prioritize a lesbian for a couple years before getting dick crazy?

*Haren*

" Which leads me to believe she may be misinterpreting her gender dysphoria for rejection of white privilege among several other reasons. In the circle of potential causes and contributing factors, I can point to between 8-10 definite reasons. "
It's not just that this woman let her kid join the "Cool Kid's Club" - she was taking her to women's marches and seems to have actively made her daughter feel shitty about being white (I would assume mommy dearest doesn't have any non-white friends, nor are there any non-white people in the neighbourhood).  Also, why not point out those 8-10 definite reasons?  Worried we might spot a crack?

"Since she's intellectually and verbally gifted, while I struggle to clear the fog from my brain on a daily basis, it's impossible for me to prove any point with her. My husband processes things internally and has done his best to have conversations with her. "
So her primary female role model is a big retard?  Got it.

 "I've struggled SO much to find others in similar situations I can talk with about this. I am so thankful to have found this group. I'm alarmed that in our two-block neighborhood, we have at least THREE FTM trans teens that I am aware of. I wonder how many more?  One of them was a close friend of my daughter until a couple years ago. This can't possibly be coincidence. "
The water is turning the girls into wannabe men!  It couldn't possibly be that we live in a cul-de-sac with no public transportation that inherently isolates our girls from having a life and that their only exposure to adult women are Karens screeching at the HOA because Mr Jones let his dog take a shit in the park.

*Maren*

"Paulo struggled. Ana’s ex moved out of their shared home and began living with a boyfriend and Paulo was traumatized by the breakup and all the changes.  He was registered for kindergarten (without Ana) as _“Mira, transgender female”,_and Ana’s ex fought ferociously when anyone tried to suggest a more open approach."
Normie lesbian gets dumped by psycho bi woman who branch swings into moving in with her new boyfriend.  I'm also going to hazard a guess and say that this guy _may _be molesting little Paulo and has been in the picture longer than Ana and Maren know.

"The self-centered affirmative approach gave him too much power, but he cannot change it on his own.  During his time with us, he identifies as a vibrantly happy little boy, while at the same time, Ana has been labeled as abusive and was accused of “deadnaming” her own child."
Bro, he's 8.  He has no fucking power.  Put the crackpipe down and file for sole custody.

"Ana and her ex have been in a custody battle for many months.  A trial will happen some time in 2019.  Our family is not the only one to go the route of litigation.  There are several known cases that are eerily similar to ours here in Great Britain, and in the US in the states of Arizona, Ohio, Kentucky and currently in Texas.  In every case, there is a mother who appears to be the one to insist that their very young child is transgender with (usually) a father who has not witnessed anything of the kind.  So far, many of the fathers have won.  It is impossible to know how things will go for us in our über liberal bubble."
Considering that the UK is TERF island, you dykes should be fine (unless the ex is the birth mother in which case... sucks for Paulo).


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 12, 2022)

Noble Redditor said:


> It's going to be pretty hard for people to raise a child and keep them away from homo influence. Kelloggs has a cereal themed around transgenderism that teaches pronouns on the box. Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, Disney are full of _explicitly_ gay themes. Teachers are basically allowed to teach butt sex to children before they even understand reproduction, and they openly brag about it. It's not something people can deny anymore.
> 
> There's some guy with a mustache who has been going around to various stores and asking random people how they feel about the blatant LGBT propaganda marketed to kids that is right in front of their face and everyone is afraid to speak their true opinions.
> 
> ...



You talk to them about it and contextualize what they see. Explain that changing biological sex is currently impossible and people claiming otherwise are delusional.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 12, 2022)

The "foggy brained" mom probably has some kind of neurasthenia, ie, female-specific affluenza disease like long covid, chronic lyme, fibromyalgia, whatever. Honestly is there even one of these loons who is working class or lower middle class or anything but "don't sit on the beige couch it's just for guests" Hyacinth Bucket-tier UMC striver?

One thing that's emerging is that a lot of these parents are on the older age. Goes with the UMC affluenza striver demographic. For instance Naren, here, mentions her trooned out daughter is 12 years younger than her siblings. 



> She looked like a mermaid, with long, curly white-blond hair. She was also striking, even in grade school. People would always remark how beautiful she was. They thought she was much older.
> 
> She was 12 years younger than her older twin sisters, so she was always very comfortable with adults. As parents, we found it strange that she was very insecure with girls her own age, but had no problem with adults, or performing the lead in the school play, or singing in front of hundreds of people.



Bruh. And they are wusses. Just comically wussy old-ass boomer parents. Like the therapist says this to a 13 year old:



> This therapist said it was easy for girls to become boys. “Just start wearing cargo pants and wear your hat backwards.” She also said all teenagers sleep with everybody regardless of sex nowadays, anyway.



And Naren declaims how horrific this is in light of their family values. So what does she do?



> This counselor was so diametrically opposed to our family values and how we had raised our children that I cried for an hour after leaving. She had really shaken my faith in the world, but my daughter liked her, so we reluctantly went to her a few more times. When school started, I told her that we couldn’t take a day off school to do this since it was such a long way from our home.



A proper adult and parent could not only walk their kid out of an appointment where the "professional" is endorsing casual promiscuous sex, but tell the professional what they think of all that, and write a complaint to the professional board. This one can't even say "NO." She cries for hours, then takes the kid back for more, then has to make a gay excuse to get out of it.

Old parents have more autistic kids, almost certainly a factor with Paren here:



> His trans insanity has destroyed us. We are older parents. My husband is 72 and reduced to tears that if he "slips" and uses the "wrong" pronouns, he is severely chastised. He deals with the loss of our sons by not talking about it....
> 
> I have seriously considered suicide rather than deal with the pain and insanity of losing BOTH my sons. I had them when I was 40 and almost 44. My worst nightmare has always been losing my children.
> 
> I have 2 Master's degrees, 3 teacher certifications, and speak six languages. I gave up the career I loved to become a stay-at-home mother. I am physically handicapped and knew I could not do both; I chose full-time motherhood. Both sons excelled in every school subject, were well-behaved and had a loving, happy childhood. They had both a toy workshop and a toy kitchen. I WAS A DAMN GOOD MOTHER.



I just can't feel bad for this overwrought drama queen. I think once you have seen a narcissistic parent in action close enough to realize the patterns and the damage done, you can't help but see the traits and be disgusted.

One last note of wussy drama. I have seen this one around before. She probably posted on 4thwavenow or one of those sites. This postscript is insane:



> _Since the time of this writing, the daughter has undergone a radial forearm phalloplasty. The the daughter would allow her mother to be present only on condition that she apologize to the surgeon for begging him not to do it._



How disgustingly cucked and weak would you have to be to actually apologize to the surgeon like that? It doesn't say that she did it, but it seems to imply she complied to get access to her daughter. "Just being a good mother who would do anything for her child!" No. Narc behavior. They will do anything for access to their supply. (Even troon out.)


----------



## raritycat (Jun 12, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> The "foggy brained" mom probably has some kind of neurasthenia, ie, female-specific affluenza disease like long covid, chronic lyme, fibromyalgia, whatever. Honestly is there even one of these loons who is working class or lower middle class or anything but "don't sit on the beige couch it's just for guests" Hyacinth Bucket-tier UMC striver?
> 
> One thing that's emerging is that a lot of these parents are on the older age. Goes with the UMC affluenza striver demographic. For instance Naren, here, mentions her trooned out daughter is 12 years younger than her siblings.
> 
> ...



On Naren:

"Our first real sense that something was very wrong came when she butchered off most of her beautiful hair one day before school. This happened a few weeks after being the youngest performer in a teen-based music camp, which was the first time she was exposed to the LGBT community, as far was we were able to tell. We had noticed it while she was there. "
Alternative hypothesis: maybe she cut off her hair because she was sick of people (her mother included) being absolutely creepy about it.  PL: I say this as someone with a narc mother, she's been dyeing her hair my colour (blond) since I was a teenager.  When I dyed it red at 19, she had a panic attack..

"Our second clue was when she refused to wear any “brands” or clothes that were nice. It was like she was embarrassed to have parents that had money to buy her nice things. We live on the beach, but it was a challenge to get her outside. She also developed a bizarre obsession with sunscreen. She wouldn’t go anywhere without it. She started to want to just stay in her room, or hanging out with her few friends in coffee shops, complaining about “white privilege” and how hard their lives were. "
She realized that other people have problems and that fast fashion is harmful to the environment, whoop-de-fucking-doo.

"After she told us about being “trans”, we immediately made an appointment with the local pediatrician, who told us this happens sometimes if there is a trauma during pregnancy, and that she wished her daughter would have done this because she thinks she would have been happier as a male."
 

"When we told her we were worried about how the kids at school will treat our daughter when school starts, she said the kids would be fine with it.  And they were. Most kids didn’t talk to her anyway because she had alienated so many of them over the last year or so."
What about those friends she met up with at the coffee shop?

The daughter clearly likes the therapist because this woman doesn't break down into histrionics every 5 minutes.
"She also reminded us of the high suicide rate among children like ours. According to the counselor, it was never acceptable for us, as parents, to have any doubts about anything any of the ”experts” said, nor was it our place to question what our child was telling us. (So, if she identified as a giraffe, were we supposed to treat her as a giraffe? What if she believed she could fly?)"
In all fairness, your daughter _was _cutting herself no too long ago so she is at risk for 41%ing herself.

"Suddenly, in the middle of the night we had a call from the police, and a visit for a “wellbeing” check. A friend of our daughter was worried that she had harmed herself when she didn’t hear back from her. (She had been talking to her friend with an old phone when the battery died mid-conversation.) This was a parent’s worst nightmare."
So you know your daughter super well and yet don't know that she talks to her friends about her suicidal ideations.  Also, I want to reiterate the point about the mom acting like she doesn't have friends.

"When I told her that I wanted her off the medication, she said that our daughter needed to be on even more! I refused to allow her to go on _more_ drugs, so she told me that _I_needed to be on medication. Wow!"
Based

"As parents, we are keeping her busy with things that she likes; more art classes, the school play, the school international trip, JROTC, more exercise, no time to just hang out, and _no phone or internet!_"
I mean, good for you for actually providing some practical solutions, but your kid still needs time to just hang out with friends authentically.  I think this girl is going to retransition once she's out from under this mom.

Paren

So she's an elderly disabled 2nd generation feminist who married a guy 8 years older than her who financially supported her and the massive debt she came in with?
"I am revolted by my son's fake breasts and womanface. I am constantly angry and depressed. I am wracked with insomnia and health problems resulting from son's declaration that he is now a woman. "
"I gave up the career I loved to become a stay-at-home mother. I am physically handicapped and knew I could not do both; I chose full-time motherhood."
I LOST MUH LEGS BECAUSE OF MUH TRANNY SON!

"I have been told that I am a superb, highly-professional writer. I will use all my powers to help expose the horrors of the TRANS CULT; for it has all the hallmarks of a cult. "
Who told her that, her feminist zine friends?

On the last one, why doesn't she specify the trauma that her daughter went through, especially if she's on anon?  

"My once beautiful daughter is now nineteen years old, homeless, bearded, in extreme poverty, sterilized, not receiving mental health services, extremely mentally ill, and planning a radial forearm phalloplasty (a surgical procedure that removes part of her arm to construct a fake penis)."
Given all the trauma she allegedly went through, maybe sterilization is for the best.  I mean, no offense, but your kid wasn't going to turn into a contributing member of society and any child she boar would be fucked from day 1.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 12, 2022)

These people are so unbelievably checked out. I bring you Raren:



> My young daughter, Leah, suddenly identified as “gender non-binary” at the young, vulnerable age of 10 years old, after a rough school year of cold teachers, extreme social isolation, being told of her autism diagnosis, hormonal changes, and lots of online research.



The 10 year old autist was doing "lots of online research." And Raren acts like this is just you know, a thing that happened, passively, in her presence. Not something that she, the parent, presided over.



> In my daughter’s case, she is highly intellectually mature, but not emotionally or socially, and has been addicted to online chat rooms as source of support. She is quirky, socially awkward without any friends, suffers from anxiety, and is diagnosed with high-functioning Aspergers, which is on the autistic spectrum.



You know your child is emotionally immature and, in fact, suffers from a serious social communication disorder. But you let her, age 10- emotionally probably more like age 6 or 7, based on autists of a similar description- go online and (passive voice) become addicted to chat rooms.



> At age 8, her pediatrician informed us that she had small “breast buds” and was developing very very light pubic hair. Rather than reacting with anxiety, she was incredibly excited about her bodily changes and was proud of becoming, as she put it “a real, grown woman!”



I physically recoil every time I read one of these mothers uncovering the nakedness of their innocent child in a public forum like this. They have NO sense that there is something deeply wrong about this, that this is a serious transgression of boundaries and propriety, yes, even if you are "anon."



> At age 8 ½, her wonderful teachers advised me to tell Leah she was autistic due to her resistance to group speech therapy and constant questioning as to why she was a part of the special program. She had a hard time with it. She cried for weeks about wanting to be a “normal” kid and once tore her books and trashed her room out of the anger. It changed her profoundly. Soon after, she started researching the internet on autism, and discovered an online autistic community. She was able to accept her diagnosis by joining the “neurodiversity” movement. I ignorantly thought this was a positive development. At Leah’s encouragement, I blindly supported her on this, attending ASAN (Autistic Self-Advocacy Network) protests at Autism Speaks walks by my daughter’s side as she belched out phrases like “We’re people not puzzles” and “Autistic rights are human rights”, throwing a party for “weirdness, autism pride, introvert status, being creative, clumsy, and amazing” as we called it, designing t-shirts and tote bags like “I’m sorry you’re so normal” and “it’s okay, some of my close friends are neurotypical.”



What can you say? I don't think Raren could have bungled this worse if she'd tried. Stunning incompetence.



> Leah’s worst year was last year, the fourth grade...  She started the year on the wrong foot with her teachers, writing a well written essay questioning the whole special ed program. Instead of appreciating its merits at all, her teachers were upset.



lol



> Mid-year Leah was suddenly falling asleep in class. We received weeks of calls telling us to pick her up. We took her to a neurologist who said nothing was wrong from a brain/neurological viewpoint. It took our perceptive, beloved nanny to discover that she was up on social media at all hours of night, which explained the school fatigue.



"Beloved, perceptive nanny." This kid has two parents and a full time nursemaid and it took a big brainstorming session to figure out what the fuck she's doing at all hours of the night. In FOURTH GRADE.



> I spoke with Leah’s trusted psychotherapist, who she has been seeing since 3 years old to address autism and anxiety issues, about this, and found out that she and Leah had been talking about this a month before she “came out” to me, and she had blindly affirmed and encouraged her to purchase solely unisex clothing at malls, request gender neutral bathrooms, and change her name to Alex.



A FOURTH GRADER does not purchase clothing for herself. It doesn't buy itself. Some adult (besides the dumb therapist) was cooperating with this, somehow.



> A few weeks after, our in-laws visited. To my shock, they let Alex cut her hair into a boy-short mess, without my consent or knowledge. Her psychotherapist was on board with this, and told me I needed to do a better job of supporting my kid through the “social transitioning” process and the grandparents had done a brilliant job “affirming” her.



Inlaws are in on it, maybe dad is too? Who knows? This Raren chick is so out to lunch she doesn't know what's going on in her own house, with her own family, and has to ask the nanny. I would love to know what she occupies her time with that is so much more important.



> (I still refer to her most of the time using her preferred name. It is PART of the name we gave her at birth, and it IS technically on her birth certificate.)



cuck cuck cuck cuck 



> helped her pick out clothes that felt comfortable to her and matched her unisex style. I covered the mirror when she showered so she wouldn’t have to see her body, at the suggestion of her therapist.



ah.


> I cried every night, mourning the loss of my perfectly female daughter. I coped with it by staying up until 4 every night, drawing and posting to Facebook. I was jealous of my husband, who seemed to have completely accepted her trans identity. I struggled.





> Out of the blue, in a taxi one day, she proclaimed with a tear in her eye “I believe in the afterlife. It’s a better place.” We are non-believers and super non-religious Jews, so discussion of the afterlife and saying it was a better place was very concerning.





> She became cold and detached to her 3.5 year-old sister, found everything we said to her “infantilizing” and condescending



A clearer picture coming together...taxi means they probably live in NYC. Secular Jews horrified at the mere prospect of their child searching for deeper meaning than work a white collar professional job to keep up with the Cohen-Joneses and pay a nanny to raise your children. A late in life youngest child- maybe a second marriage.

These people are from a factory.


----------



## Noble Redditor (Jun 12, 2022)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> You talk to them about it and contextualize what they see. Explain that changing biological sex is currently impossible and people claiming otherwise are delusional.


It's so much more than that though. It's not just a child saying their kindergarten teacher says they need to start transitioning. That's bad, but easy enough to defuse in most cases I would imagine. I'm talking about the full on assault of sexual and LGBT propaganda swarming from every direction. Cereal boxes, cartoons, clothing for infants, music, advertisements and probably toys too. We are going to start seeing trans children on Huggies boxes. Cabbage Patch dolls will have accessories for "front surgery". Lego already has gay shit prominently featured. I'm sure the R&D team at Hot Wheels and Nerf are racking their brains trying to figure out how to teach kids about butt stuff. 

Teen Vogue magazine (marketed to pre teens) has already done at least one story about proper ways to have anal sex. I know nobody reads magazines anymore but it was a featured story on Snapchat too - on Easter morning - and millions of people engaged with it. 

It's actually getting really absurd that people are throwing around the word homophobe when you attempt to push back against this stuff because the homosexuality element is only one aspect the much bigger issue that is teaching children about sex and sexual things when they are way too young. It gives me a very bleak outlook. Even if I raise my kids the "right way," every single thing is looking to corrupt them horribly. Even the churches.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 13, 2022)

@Larry David's Opera Cape 

More *Raren *quotes:

"Growing up, Leah was a happy, very feminine girl, obsessed with princesses, melodically belting out lyrics to “Let It Go” from Frozen, loved dressing up, identified as a radical feminist, and hung out with mostly other girls. When I briefly mentioned the concept of trans identity to her at age 7 after she had heard the word on TV, she expressed disgust at the idea and declared that “girls and boys are born girls and boys, that’s as complicated as it will ever be.”"
Identifying as a radical feminist is not a normal girlhood experience, ma'am.  

"The summer after fourth grade, Leah, after an emotional discussion about puberty and the approaching of her period, suddenly announced she was non-binary, that she hated being a girl, that she had trouble showering because she didn’t want to see her breasts and vagina, and that she wanted puberty blockers, to bind her breasts, and to eventually take testosterone and get chest surgery."
In all fairness, she was a 10 year old going through puberty faster than her peers and was surrounded by SPEDs all day.  This could have been a good moment to sit her down and talk to her about how her feelings drastically changed since the onset of puberty and ask her if anything happened online or at school that she was not comfortable with.

"I remember that first conversation we had, I had asked Leah “You were extremely girly and loved being female your whole life, so why would you suddenly believe you are not? It just doesn’t line up.” To this she replied “It’s not sudden. I just had internalized transphobia and didn’t know you could be that way because everyone was making me be a girl, so I was masking my authentic self. You can’t understand because you’re a binary cis woman, anyway. I don’t like binary cis women.” "
That isn't the question you need to ask.  You need to center it on puberty.  Ironically, your daughter gave you a Freudian slip in the end- she was raised a radical feminist but quickly realized that the blind worship of girls/women is retarded since many of them are dicks (the 4 general education girls, the teachers, etc.).

"She was unable to give me a logical and scientifically sound answer as to why she felt this way. All she could say was “I know it inside”. Then I patiently explained the differences between belief and knowledge, gently told her she was still in exploration mode, and urged her to be cautious with this and to not tell anyone at her new middle school."
She's 10.  The sort of thinking you're demanding of her wouldn't actually manifest for another 4-8 years.

"The second day of school, Alex’s principal called to notify me that Alex had come up to her and asked her for a nonbinary bathroom because she would be too “dysphoric” if she had to use the girls’ restroom. Rather than questioning her on this or giving her the harsh reality, she hopped on board right away, letting my daughter use an unmarked teacher restroom without my knowledge. "
Again, I really think those 4 little gen ed shits might be a reason why she's avoiding the girl's room.  Don't need to act little little angels where no one else can see you.

" She became cold and detached to her 3.5 year-old sister, found everything we said to her “infantilizing” and condescending, and refused to speak to us (or anybody, really) about anything"
Sounds like puberty to me

Tl;dr: what sprung out to me in this story was the elements of radical feminism and the very clear girl on girl bullying that was happening.  Mommy dearest isn't asking the right questions because she's a part of her own cult.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 13, 2022)

raritycat said:


> Identifying as a radical feminist is not a normal girlhood experience, ma'am.
> 
> "I remember that first conversation we had, I had asked Leah “You were extremely girly and loved being female your whole life, so why would you suddenly believe you are not? It just doesn’t line up.” To this she replied “It’s not sudden. I just had internalized transphobia and didn’t know you could be that way because everyone was making me be a girl, so I was masking my authentic self. You can’t understand because you’re a binary cis woman, anyway. I don’t like binary cis women.” "
> That isn't the question you need to ask.  You need to center it on puberty.  Ironically, your daughter gave you a Freudian slip in the end- she was raised a radical feminist but quickly realized that the blind worship of girls/women is retarded since many of them are dicks (the 4 general education girls, the teachers, etc.).



This stood out to me too. Like the only way to escape the idealized version of women and sisterhood her mother hammers her with is to opt out. "The only winning move is not to play." That is some 4-d chess shit for a 4th grader, this kid is clearly intelligent. Of course ultimately it is self-defeating but she's trying her best, with her limited abilities, to resist something she correctly senses to be insane and toxic.



raritycat said:


> "She was unable to give me a logical and scientifically sound answer as to why she felt this way. All she could say was “I know it inside”. Then I patiently explained the differences between belief and knowledge, gently told her she was still in exploration mode, and urged her to be cautious with this and to not tell anyone at her new middle school."
> She's 10.  The sort of thinking you're demanding of her wouldn't actually manifest for another 4-8 years.


 These people are parents but they are so awkward around kids it reminds me of this programmer autist cousin of mine who makes Mr. Data look like Mr. Rodgers. He talks to 4 year olds in the family as though they were the guy in the next cubicle over, and when they stare back at him, bewildered, he gets anxious and leaves. He can't seem to talk himself down like most adults do, and realize "hey this is just a young human at an earlier stage of development, you were one too." It gets easier to relate to kids if you spend time with them- these parents don't do that. And they are parents. They farm out the care and do everything possible to avoid their kids. That's the root of this tragedy.

Tonight I read Darren, a rare male specimen. One thing these people have in common that reads as narcissistic is that they are eager to overshare certain inappropriate things (what their kids' privates looked like at age  while getting oddly vague and cagey about likely far more relevant details:



> My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer when our daughter was 9-years-old. Although breast cancer was foremost in our minds after the diagnosis, it was only one of many medical conditions that my wife suffered over the last years of her life. My wife died when my daughter was 12-years-old. A good death, if there is such a thing, would have been bad enough. My wife did not have a good death. There were many unnecessary layers of trauma inflicted on my daughter surrounding my wife’s illness and death.



What does this mean? The wife had mental health problems? She died while home alone with the child? What? Why mention it like this if you aren't going to say?



> Even before my wife’s illness, I had been my daughter’s primary caregiver for most of her life. Shortly after our daughter’s birth, my wife returned to work, and I began my career as a free-lancer.



Hmm...



> My daughter did spend a lot of time on the internet in the months after her mother’s death. I was aware of it, but felt that if we continued our candid relationship that it was better that she experience social media while I could still help her work through the pitfalls. Due to her mother’s illness, she had been given a cell phone while still in grade school. This isn’t something that I would have allowed normally, but we were not in what I considered to be a normal situation.



Let's speak candidly here- this was to keep her out of his hair as he had other things on his mind.



> My daughter started counseling about two years before my wife died. She was ten-and-a-half, and the counselling was aimed at helping her deal with her mother’s illness. She continued seeing a counselor through my wife’s death, and then stopped shortly thereafter.



Why would you stop then? Odd reasoning from this guy. I feel like he's not telling the story honestly.




> A couple of months after beginning to cut herself, my daughter made a new female friend that was transgender and had changed her name. Like my daughter, this girl had no masculine behaviors or characteristics. Within a month, my daughter asked me to call her by a different name. I said that I would consider it. She said that she was going to change her name at school, and was in the process of telling her teachers. A few days later, I told her I’ve decided to continue calling her by her given name and I explained why. For their part, the school changed her name and gender on her official records without even notifying me.



And what did you do about that, big guy? Oh- nothing. Other than pedantically "explain my reasoning" and feel very smart.



> She has been taking anti-psychotics since her trip to the hospital. She has been provisionally diagnosed as having Borderline Personality Disorder. The diagnosis is provisional because, technically, minors cannot be diagnosed with mental disorders.



Antipsychotics for provisional BPD. And hallucinations, which are not a typical part of BPD presentation (there is a provision for some thought disorder, mostly paranoid ideation, during times of extreme stress, but regular hallucinations requiring dopamine receptor antagonist meds- no.)



> At age 16 ½ my daughter made an announcement to the whole family via text message that she was a transgender male who was using male pronouns. She didn’t send the text to me: just to the rest of the family. As far as I know, they are all going along with this. Only one person even bothered to tell me that they would now be using that name and those pronouns. No one even felt it necessary to call and ask what I thought would be best. It isn’t for nothing that I’m calling her by her given name and matching pronouns.



Who are these people? Your parents? Your inlaws? He whines like a little bitch about them going over his head but again he does nothing.




> I took a step back and asked her, “OK, since I don’t know what a boy is, what do you consider to be a boy?” She said, “Someone who wants people to refer to them using masculine pronouns.” That was it. That is the only thing that divides male from female: a desire to be referred to using masculine pronouns.



Damn we need to bring back psychodynamic theory. This child lost her mother, and her father is a limp wristed nudnik. She is rejecting both of them to protect her wounded self from further injury and disappointment. She has decided to make her own man, and make that man in a feminine image- replacing both mother and father, who she perceives (correctly, in a primitive way) as having abandoned her.


----------



## Montalbane (Jun 13, 2022)

Zero simpathy for these "parents".
Nigger,you encouraged your spawn to be as weird and as autistic as humanly possible because in your rotted brain weird=awesome.
When in reality weird means being ostracized because people don't want to deal with basket cases. 
You made sure that your kids became as estranged and lonely as humanly possible and willingly fed them to the establishment that wants to become trannies (aka lifelong medical patients and rabid political cultists.)

YOU GET WHAT YOU FUCKING DESERVE.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 13, 2022)

raritycat said:


> "The worst part was his laundry basket filled with the khaki pants and polos he wore before his awful stereotypical female wardrobe."
> 
> So you had your kid dress like a dork throughout his teenage years and now you wonder why he expresses himself as a crossdresser? Most high schools have public instagrams these days that showcase some of their more accomplished/socially well-adjusted students if you want insight into how kids actually dress, Linda.


My nigga, what are you talking about? Poloshirts are the uniform of chads. They aren't dorky in the slightest. Even if they were, changing the kid's wardrobe to clothes that "socially well-adjusted" students wear will not automatically turn that kid into a socially-adjusted normie. That's not how it works


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 13, 2022)

Alrighty get out your analysis couches because this is a good one. Taren sings us a song of woe about her daughter Olivia. 



> Olivia was a quiet and reserved as a little girl. She was thoughtful and sensitive even as a young child. I always tried to raise her in a way that let her know she didn’t need to be constrained by sex stereotypes. I made sure to buy her gender-neutral toys, for example, and I let her choose her own clothes always.



Reading between the lines- this was a quiet and feminine child but the mother tried to shove gender neutrality on her.



> I have never paid much attention to looking feminine – that just wasn’t a value in our house. I have always worked in a male dominated field, so I felt I provided a good role model for her. Nevertheless, she went through a range of “typical” girl interests – horses, ballet, dolls. She preferred quiet play with other girls.


Yep. Taren thinks being mannish, in a man's profession, being dudely equals good. To be a "good role model," a mother must be manly. And implicitly, being feminine (horses, ballet, dolls) is disappointing. 



> Olivia’s dad was never in the picture, so I raised her solo, and we were always close.



Yeah here we are...

Imagine Olivia is a naturally feminine child who wants to grow up to be a wife and mother. Her single feminist "male dominated profession" mom would never accept it. We see looming another case of "the only way to win is not to play."

And then Taren does something absolutely insane and despicable:



> When Liv was 12, I got married to David, and Liv and I moved in with him and Carl, his 16-year-old son. That was a hard transition for Olivia. In hindsight, early adolescence and middle school was probably the worst possible time to expect Olivia to adjust to having a step dad and step brother.



No fucking duh, you insensitive git.



> Carl was having behavioral problems that created a lot of stress in the house, and I see now that Liv began to retreat around that time.



A 16 year old boy with some sort of "behavioral problems" is what you imposed on your daughter at the most vulnerable time of female psychosexual development? Oh do tell more...



> Liv started spending more time alone, always on the computer. Because of Carl’s issues with porn, we had parental controls on all devices, so I could see where Liv was spending her time online.



A 16 year old boy with behavior problems and a porn addiction, you say? Well gosh. I wonder why she felt the need to cut off her feminine features after being literally imprisoned with this strange young man.

There's a twist to this one- because they had the internet locked down do to his porn problem they were able to quickly cut her off of all her troon websites, tumblr, etc. And so she stopped and moved on. Lucky for them. But I highly doubt this poor kid is completely unscathed.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 13, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> My nigga, what are you talking about? Poloshirts are the uniform of chads. They aren't dorky in the slightest. Even if they were, changing the kid's wardrobe to clothes that "socially well-adjusted" students wear will not automatically turn that kid into a socially-adjusted normie. That's not how it works








Chad makes anything he wears chad.

And you're right, wearing the clothes that socially well-adjusted kids wear won't automatically make him into a normie- but mommy being the one to dress him wasn't going to do that either.  He needed to get that middle school Hot Topic phase out of the way and bare the consequences before adjusting to a more mature self.



> Since there were only about 80 kids in the school, it was very obvious to me that seven kids in transition represented an extraordinary percentage of kids, and that there was significant social contagion going on there. I elected to send Liv to the public high school, where there were lots of different kinds of kids. The public school also had lots and lots of extracurricular activities.



Taren proves to be one of the few non-narc parents on this site.  She recognizes her mistakes and takes ownership of them and also realizes that the best solution is to get your kids surrounded by opportunity in both peer relationships and activities.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 13, 2022)

raritycat said:


> He needed to get that middle school Hot Topic phase out of the way and bare the consequences before adjusting to a more mature self.


He could do that shit in his adulthood


----------



## raritycat (Jun 13, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> He could do that shit in his adulthood



Which is what he is doing and the mom is bitching about, albeit with the added troon element.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jun 13, 2022)

This is really fascinating. Thanks for putting so much effort into these breakdowns. Few people would ever stop to think and actually look at it sceptically from this angle, and it's opening up things i'd never considered before.

I wonder though. Are these truly representative of the average ROGD parent? Or is there an additional filter to some extent. Where normal people aren't going to share their sob story to the world, whereas someone narcissistic or maladjusted will seek out a platform and dump TMI. The kind of person who would avoid confrontation with a therapist or anything else constructive, but then complain uselessly online fishing for asspats. Obviously it would be a factor, but I just wonder how much. Are there 99 invisible normal ROGD parents for every one person like these, or is it more like 33% are like this and 67% are normal. 50%? More? Are blameless parents a minority, even?

(blameless in the sense of being otherwise normal people with healthy relationships who just made the mistake of letting the kid go online or go to school and then had events run away from them with no chance to stop it, like how these people try to pretend they are)


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 13, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> This is really fascinating. Thanks for putting so much effort into these breakdowns. Few people would ever stop to think and actually look at it sceptically from this angle, and it's opening up things i'd never considered before.
> 
> I wonder though. Are these truly representative of the average ROGD parent? Or is there an additional filter to some extent. Where normal people aren't going to share their sob story to the world, whereas someone narcissistic or maladjusted will seek out a platform and dump TMI. The kind of person who would avoid confrontation with a therapist or anything else constructive, but then complain uselessly online fishing for asspats. Obviously it would be a factor, but I just wonder how much. Are there 99 invisible normal ROGD parents for every one person like these, or is it more like 33% are like this and 67% are normal. 50%? More? Are blameless parents a minority, even?
> 
> (blameless in the sense of being otherwise normal people with healthy relationships who just made the mistake of letting the kid go online or go to school and then had events run away from them with no chance to stop it, like how these people try to pretend they are)


These are all good questions. From personal observations, the majority of ROGD parents are if not as extreme as these specimens, at least similar in a lot of ways. Narcissistic, needy (ie need validation and attention from their kids and from people in general), oblivious, affluent. There are exceptions of course but as a trend I'd say it's gotta be at least 50% of the kids are coming from affluent Karen/Daren parents (Karents) who are obsessed with status and appearances.

That makes a lot of sense- troonery is itself about status and appearance fixation, and trooning out in their peer group these days represents a massive status boost.

Here's another one- Varen and Waren, a lesbian couple, one of whom is a doctor, and who goes to great pains to explain to us how comfortable, privileged, affluent, and liberal they are. "We did everything right, we are the right kind of people, we don't deserve to have our vision and plans disrupted and derailed by this unpleasantness" is once again very much the implied tone.



> After a long day seeing patients, I returned home to find my daughter gone and a note left in her place: “Dear Moms, I’m trans.  I’m not the child you thought you had…”  Signed, “Your Son, Dylon.”
> 
> The letter struck like a thunderbolt out of the blue.  We are both highly educated, liberal-leaning professionals, but neither of us would have expected this!
> 
> ...



Elite GIRLS school, mom and mom's girlfriend want to "encourage her to be different and make a bold statement"- well being a boy among girls would do that.


> She had dreams of becoming a professional dancer and she had the talent to do it.  Now, she has traded hours of dance training for hours of seclusion, roaming the internet for “friends” who know more about her “authentic self” than her parents do.  She has exchanged her pointe shoes for a chest binder, her ballerina bun for a buzz cut.  She has sacrificed real relationships for virtual ones.
> 
> Two years of lost time.



For those who think lesbians can never be objectifying of their daughters, take a close look at this narrative. Even the title, "my beautiful dancer" speaks volumes. And while it's natural to be upset about trooning out, Varen here seems mostly upset that her pretty little object made herself less pretty, and seems to view any time not spent being a "beautiful dancer" as thrown away. This is typical narc parent attitude.



> Images of her as a boy torture me.  All I see is darkness.



Again, it's natural and normal to be upset by the trooning out but this wording is hysterical- this woman is not simply grounded in the reality of "you can't really change your sex," she's having an emotional breakdown about "images."

Being some overachieving dyke's idealized image of femininity is a horrible burden for a 14 year old girl. She felt smothered and wanted to escape. This is one way to do that.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jun 13, 2022)

"My Beautiful Dancer"


> Until she was 14, she was a happy girl who enjoyed dancing, hanging out with her girlfriends, wearing make-up, and looking forward to getting her ears pierced.  She enjoyed a fairly privileged lifestyle and an extraordinary education at an elite, all-girls private school.





> At first, she was a lesbian, then she was “gender fluid”, then she was a boy.


I wonder how much this fixation on being a boy is born from the idea that she was always intended to be gay by her parents and she isn't. That her interactions with other girls in an all girl and probably female dominated staff has led her to different conclusions on how sweet and innocence women are and how icky and horrible men are. I wonder how much exposure to boys and men and most importantly father figures, she has had in her short life.



> I told her that it’s unsafe to dorm with men or use their restroom.  I’m not sure she believed me.


And girls aren't? Sounds like the daughter got the men are dangerous line growing up as often as possible. She wants to be a boy to feel safe after the years of progagnda shoved into her brain by her "mothers."  Especially given her desire to be around men at college. I wonder if she has ever met her biological father. I wonder what other abuse has been going on...



> At school and at church, well-meaning but misguided educators told us we had to respect our daughter’s wishes.


You wanted an accepting, no doubt feminist environment to raise your mini-me in. Sounds like you got what you wanted.



> Images of her as a boy torture me.  All I see is darkness.  My happy little girl swallowed up by some malevolent dark force that ensnared and brainwashed her.


I can sympathize with this line to an extent. I glad I don't have this problem that parents with trans kids have. What I can't sympathize with is the overblown hysteria of it. "All I see is darkness," good lord. Perhaps she would not want to be a boy if you hadn't insisted on making men out to be savage beasts. I mean, imagine implying one of the safest environments (colleges) in the modern world is dangerous because men are there.



> Eventually, the real world caught up with our daughter.  She was fired from her first acting job for acting like a boy when she was expressly told not to by her director.  I found myself dancing with glee.  Finally, she was held accountable.  Her choices weren’t justified as part of her transgender identity.


What a dumb bitch. She got fired because she failed to play the part they wanted played, not because she thinks she's a boy! There have been countless sex swaped performances. Hell, feminists for some reason feel the need to co-opt men's stories and replace the entire cast with women. That director probably thinks its okay for her to identify as a boy, so long as she plays the part she was hired to play! Second, what an asshole. Your daughter did something you wanted her to do and when she gets fired from it, you "dance with glee." The correct, adult, response would have been to sit your daughter down and explain that when you get hired for a job, you are there to do what the employer wants. Not what you want. You would think a "professional" woman, in a relationship with another "professional" woman would be fucking professional.

This story was posted four years ago. The daughter should be about 18 or 19. I wonder how it turned out. If daughter dearest finally came out as straight to her parents. If she went all the way and fucked herself up.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 14, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> "My Beautiful Dancer"
> 
> 
> I wonder how much this fixation on being a boy is born from the idea that she was always intended to be gay by her parents and she isn't. That her interactions with other girls in an all girl and probably female dominated staff has led her to different conclusions on how sweet and innocence women are and how icky and horrible men are. I wonder how much exposure to boys and men and most importantly father figures, she has had in her sort life.


This line stood out to me:

"I’m not the child you thought you had."

A theme that comes up again and again with narcissistic parents like this is that the child is suffocating under the weight of the narcissist's "vision" for who the child is or must be. The narcissist sees the kid as an extension of herself and truly believes that whatever her vision is for the kid, that's who the kid truly is and falling short of that vision is like dying. It's overwrought and hysterical and insane, and yet I see it all too often.

A kid saying "I'm not the child you thought you had" is desperately trying to carve out some breathing room for herself, through whatever mad flailing clown world tells her will work to "be yourself."


----------



## raritycat (Jun 14, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> I wonder though. Are these truly representative of the average ROGD parent? Or is there an additional filter to some extent. Where normal people aren't going to share their sob story to the world, whereas someone narcissistic or maladjusted will seek out a platform and dump TMI. The kind of person who would avoid confrontation with a therapist or anything else constructive, but then complain uselessly online fishing for asspats. Obviously it would be a factor, but I just wonder how much. Are there 99 invisible normal ROGD parents for every one person like these, or is it more like 33% are like this and 67% are normal. 50%? More? Are blameless parents a minority, even?
> 
> (blameless in the sense of being otherwise normal people with healthy relationships who just made the mistake of letting the kid go online or go to school and then had events run away from them with no chance to stop it, like how these people try to pretend they are)



The only way we'll get a comprehensive picture is if more people involved in the situation start talking about it from all angles.  Not just the parents, but also teachers, other family members, peers, and the kids themselves.  Unfortunately, the only angle everyone seems to be taking is against the "gender ideology" which is overly simplistic in my opinion.  It really does remind me of the way that people in eating disorder spaces online talk about family therapy and how it puts everything on the person with the ED instead of allowing there to be room for them to confront family on the things they said or did.  There's no give and take.

Until I see even one ROGD parent who (a) has their own defined hobbies and interests outside of their child (watching TV doesn't count) and real friends they hang out with, (b) doesn't micromanage and curate their child's real life friend group (including forcing them to be friends with "good" kids they want to separate from), (c) doesn't micromanage their child's hobbies and interests (including tearing down posters, preventing the child from having a personal sense of style, etc.), and (d) can take ownership and responsibility for their mistakes, then my go to is that they are all responsible to some extent.  

From the dykes:


> In theory, therapists are trained to look for unseen causes of behavior, to help their clients consider their motivations, and to understand the context of their feelings and decisions.   They are also trained to consider the developmental level of their client, and use it to inform their treatment approach.  They know that trying on and experimenting with new identities is a necessary and important part of adolescence.





> As adults, we know this, too.  We can look back on our own adolescence and remember how strongly we held on to beliefs, tastes or ideas that we were certain would last forever, only to cast them aside when the next big thing came along.


(my interpretation was that OP is a therapist herself) Therapists are also trained to ask questions around the issue instead of directly, to chip away at things to help their client see other perspectives.  Why don't you implement some of that technique yourself to figure out what your daughter is thinking instead of just breaking into hysterics.

And on the topic of adolescence, we can also look back and have clearer explanations for what we were trying to express back then.  Not everyone acted like they had a personality disorder as a teenager.  Some people still hold on to the things that were important to them because they helped shape their personhood.  While the transition may be a phase, the motivations that led her there are not.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 14, 2022)

raritycat said:


> (my interpretation was that OP is a therapist herself)


Probably correct extrapolation from what she wrote. I hesitated to assume as much because she talked about a "male dominated" profession and therapy is if anything the opposite these days. But I failed to account for the victim mentality and how it distorts perception.

Parental Unit Xaren writes like a robot who does not understand the first thing about normal humans but not before assuring us she is a liberal:



> _I have said from the start that my child being transgender is a symptom of the underlying mental health challenges she faces. Please know that our family is very accepting and open minded. We are not “transphobic” and are accepting/supportive of the LGBTQ community. The following is our story._



This child is adopted and being raised among the author's biological kids:



> She is one of our four children, two of whom are our biological children. She and one sibling are adopted. We have always been open about adoption and she has always struggled with wanting to know more about her birth family.



There is a lot to unpack in this little blurb:



> The infant who came home as a one day old baby, grew to be a spit fire, self assured and courageous. In grade school, she sang a solo with close to 900 people watching, something I couldn’t ever dream of being able to do. She was a fierce protector of her younger sister and tried new sports/activities all the time.



Coming home at one day old, gonna guess not USA for this one. Xaren making such a big deal out of a little kid singing a solo at a school concert or something like that is typical narc parent fodder. You'd better react as emotively as mom when she brings up what a BIG DEAL it was when you did NOT SUCH AN UNUSUAL THING at a TOTALLY EXPECTED AGE. Again and again and again- it proves she's special, I mean, it proves you're special, and aren't you grateful she noticed?

Also protecting her sister- from who or what? Hmm...


> During 7th grade she entered into a partial hospitalization program for severe depression, anxiety and cutting. This was when we became more aware of her transgender thinking. She met a female-to-male (ftm) friend there and proclaimed her love after knowing this person for only two days. This is a good example of how quickly our child can attach to people and ideas.



No, this is a good example of how pretty much all middle schoolers operate. Don't you remember being that age? People would "get together" and "break up" in the span of two weeks. A couple who had been "going steady" for 3 months was like an old married couple. 

Anyhow just incidentally slipping  that hospitalization in there. Twelve years old and you've been adopted out and become the "protector" of your younger sister, and now you're ready to unalive- what happened in between? Something happened.



> Because of inpatient treatment she hasn’t lived at home for nearly two years and many people don’t know specifics about her journey.



Yikes dawg. It's not easy to get your middle schooler checked in full time to the Bell Jar Academy these days. They shipped her out- either they have a ton of cash laying around or the kid was removed from their custody.




> Our child withdrew from her friends and family over a period of a year and a half. She switched to a new school in middle school and all reports were that she interacted well with lots of different kids. Throughout sixth and seventh grade, she began trying on different personas, ranging from very feminine to emo. In retrospect, there were small indicators that she struggled socially at times but nothing that seemed out of the norm of growing up.



But this is during the same time period when she must have been becoming acutely ill with the mental illness that resulted in her being institutionalized! You can't claim that everything was fine except some bad emo fashion AND that your child was in the middle of cracking up during that time.



> Over time, many more connections were made online with incredibly dysfunctional people. She became engrossed in the online world far more than we were aware (at the time one of her sisters was in a deep depression and a grandparent was terminally ill). In short, she is very adept at finding ways to be online and hiding her trail. She made many friends online we didn’t know, was secretive and very connected with the Cosplay (dressing up as characters) and transgender worlds. This led to being disconnected from most school friends.



"Connections were made"- grammar experts need to rename this the Narcissist's Passive Voice. It happened on your watch, Xaren, but you weren't watching. Or you'd farmed her out already, but I doubt the full time funny farm for kids allows unsupervised internet.

And the sister was depressed too? Is this the one who she "protected"? Who raped the two of them? Er, I mean, that's odd.



> Regarding family, she had a great deal conflict with her older brother growing up and desperately wanted attention from him. I wonder if this plays into the desire to be a boy.



A lot not being said, here.



> She loved her long hair until junior high. When she was a toddler she went so far as to cut her sisters hair really short because it was “her thing” to have the beautiful long hair.



And here. This isn't typical sibling shit.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jun 14, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> I wonder how much this fixation on being a boy is born from the idea that she was always intended to be gay by her parents and she isn't. That her interactions with other girls in an all girl and probably female dominated staff has led her to different conclusions on how sweet and innocence women are and how icky and horrible men are. I wonder how much exposure to boys and men and most importantly father figures, she has had in her sort life.


The mothers featured here are fucking retarded that's for sure but the men in this thread are projecting their hurt feefees and hatred of women onto all these posts lol and it's almost hilarious. It's insane how easy it is to tell a whiny, bitch- made male just from the way he types.


LurkNoMore said:


> And girls aren't?


Statistically speaking not really


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jun 14, 2022)

> It couldn't possibly be that we live in a cul-de-sac with no public transportation that inherently isolates our girls from having a life and that their only exposure to adult women are Karens screeching at the HOA because Mr Jones let his dog take a shit in the park.



"Muh suburban cul-de-sacs make girls troon out!"

 'Kay.

Not to double down on TuckFrannies post, but while this has been six pages of head-shaking, schadenfreudey fun, at times it feels like posters here are acting out their own neuroses.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 14, 2022)

Newman's Lovechild said:


> "Muh suburban cul-de-sacs make girls troon out!"


Cul-de-sacs make girls want to get da ballsacks


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 14, 2022)

Today's new entry is poorly translated from Italian. 



> My youngest daughter, who is now almost 16, is my miracle. When she was born, at 27 weeks of gestation, she weighed only 810 grams; she remained in intensive care for months and the hopes the doctors gave us were low. But she was fighting, she wanted to live, and I didn't leave her alone one day. In the hospital they called me "the mother who cries in silence".



Did they really? I guess Italian doctors might be like that.

VLBW is a high risk for future autism and other developmental disorders, not so incidentally.



> I am a 43-year-old mother, raised free, almost anarchic, anti-political and with the strong conviction of having to challenge any sexist stereotype imposed by society. I also raised my two children in this way, in the freedom of expression, style and personality.



I am waiting for one of these to say "we raised our daughter with a very firm, authoritative understanding of right and wrong, in our traditional beliefs" and have yet to see one. Why could that be?



> Never, in her childhood, had she shown signs of discomfort in being a female: she was the classic little girl who likes Disney princesses, jewels, nail polish, her mom's or aunt's make-up ... not to mention heels! She always had long hair, she was so jealous of it that she didn't even want to trim it after the summer season.



Why do they always mention high heels? Sure if mom wears heels a lot of kids- boys and girls both- will put them on to try to walk around, when they are really little like toddlers, because they're basically stilts and that's fun. But as a fashion statement, is this really something little 6 year old normie girls are into? Or is it more a fixation of adults with a certain set of issues?



> Then she starts losing weight and I get seriously worried. I realize that in my absence she throws food away secretly to make me believe that she has eaten, so I decide to take her to a specialist.



On the one hand you can't blame parents for going with the social norms on what is "wise." On the other hand, you gotta wonder if they would have better outcomes if they didn't immediately farm their kids out to "experts" when something seems wrong, if they just brought the kid in close for some TLC and parental guidance instead.



> After a few sessions, her father and I, who are divorced, participate in a restitution meeting with the psychotherapist,



Of course. Who knows what "restitution" was actually supposed to mean, the translation makes little sense here.



> With all the calm I can keep, I face my daughter and I have the painful feeling of having a stranger with dull eyes in front of me. Liar, arrogant, conceited. In bad language I had never heard of her use, she informs me that she has changed her name and wants to be appealed with masculine pronouns. Her new name is already used on social media profiles, at school by classmates, at the dance class, and obviously by her new "super friends" met online - and never in person - thanks to her new identity. Apparently a large number of people, including many complete strangers, are more worthy of her trust than me: her Mother.
> I wonder, in tears, what happened to the polite, sweet, kind, introverted girl, yes, but also sunny and with bright and bright eyes that I raised.



Rather than the FIRST step being to take a look at her kid's phone and get to the bottom of wtf was going on, it was the LAST step after also sending the kid through the machinations of a stranger "professional." And so no wonder the girl doesn't come to mom with anything- mom is completely checked out from her life.

Anyhow I hope it works out for these people.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jun 14, 2022)

TuckFrannies said:


> The mothers featured here are fucking retarded that's for sure but the men in this thread are projecting their hurt feefees and hatred of women onto all these posts lol and it's almost hilarious. It's insane how easy it is to tell a whiny, bitch- made male just from the way he types.


I struck a nerve I see. Does the idea that rasing a girl to be scared of men leads to bad outcomes strike a little too close to home?



TuckFrannies said:


> Statistically speaking not really


And men statistically speaking as well.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jun 14, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> I struck a nerve I see. Does the idea that rasing a girl to be scared of men leads to bad outcomes strike a little too close to home?


Strike close to home about what? Men on the internet are so funny thinking that they're triggering women and playing Freudian mind tricks on them all the time like they're test subjects like you're the first one that started seething over women being afraid of men, that whole post just reeked of copium. Anyways you're probably a man that has a hate boner for feminism like most men and is just mad that they're calling out men for their bad behaviors. Like your post is so incessant on parents "raising their kids to be afraid of men" that I'm just gonna assume you're creepy and weird and women avoid you so instead of taking accountability for yourself you just bitch about retarded women online and pretend it's the spooky feminists that make you unapproachable. Many such cases 



LurkNoMore said:


> And men statistically speaking as well.


Yeah no shit. The statistics I'm spouting are the ones that show that men commit violence way more than women do so no shit some women would be afraid. It's not learned behavior in women to fear men, it's ingrained.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler: Lol






TuckFrannies said:


> Strike close to home about what? Men on the internet are so funny thinking that they're triggering women and playing Freudian mind tricks on them all the time like they're test subjects like you're the first one that started seething over women being afraid of men, that whole post just reeked of copium. Anyways you're probably a man that has a hate boner for feminism like most men and is just mad that they're calling out men for their bad behaviors. Like your post is so incessant on parents "raising their kids to be afraid of men" that I'm just gonna assume you're creepy and weird and women avoid you so instead of taking accountability for yourself you just bitch about retarded women online and pretend it's the spooky feminists that make you unapproachable. Many such cases


I'm not triggered! *posts one long schizo rant*



TuckFrannies said:


> Yeah no shit.


That men aren't dangerous.



TuckFrannies said:


> The statistics I'm spouting are the ones that show that men commit violence way more than women do so no shit some women would be afraid. It's not learned behavior in women to fear men, it's ingrained.


Some women are naturally basket cases? Or atleast some are. Got it.

If your gonna schizo post, can you spoiler it in the future? Don't want you crazies shitting up the thread. Thanks.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jun 14, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> Spoiler: Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"If your gonna schizo post, can you spoiler it in the future?"

No.

It's actually shocking how retarded and easily offended men are and they think they're the logical and rational gender.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jun 14, 2022)

Spoiler: Lol






TuckFrannies said:


> "If your gonna schizo post, can you spoiler it in the future?"
> 
> No.
> 
> It's actually shocking how retarded and easily offended men are and they think they're the logical and rational gender.


Well at least you didn't schizo post this time. Thats an improvement.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 14, 2022)

TuckFrannies said:


> Strike close to home about what? Men on the internet are so funny thinking that they're triggering women and playing Freudian mind tricks on them all the time like they're test subjects like you're the first one that started seething over women being afraid of men, that whole post just reeked of copium. Anyways you're probably a man that has a hate boner for feminism like most men and is just mad that they're calling out men for their bad behaviors. Like your post is so incessant on parents "raising their kids to be afraid of men" that I'm just gonna assume you're creepy and weird and women avoid you so instead of taking accountability for yourself you just bitch about retarded women online and pretend it's the spooky feminists that make you unapproachable. Many such cases
> 
> 
> Yeah no shit. The statistics I'm spouting are the ones that show that men commit violence way more than women do so no shit some women would be afraid. It's not learned behavior in women to fear men, it's ingrained.


Nowhere is the old saw "when you assume it makes an ASS out of you" more true than on a strictly anonymous internet forum.

You truly don't know who any of us really are. That's the point.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jun 15, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> You truly don't know who any of us really are.



True. All we have is what's presented here. And what's presented here, in among all the "lol look at these dumb parents", is a hell of a lot of seething and armchair psychology over the most banal, autistic little details.

"She used a passive sentence structure instead of [fuck if I know lol]! She's a psychopathic NPD cluster B monster!"

Which makes 'you truly don't know who any of us really are' especially ironic.

Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying this look at smug libs horrified that their kids are trooning 'out of nowhere' and I'd like to distance myself from the terfy tangent TuckFrannies is going down but this CinemaSins style rage-nitpicking gets a bit... 'eeeh' too, ya know?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 15, 2022)

Newman's Lovechild said:


> True. All we have is what's presented here. And what's presented here, in among all the "lol look at these dumb parents", is a hell of a lot of seething and armchair psychology over the most banal, autistic little details.
> 
> "She used a passive sentence structure instead of [fuck if I know lol]! She's a psychopathic NPD cluster B monster!"
> 
> ...


There are probably a thousand other active threads on this board, if you're not getting what you want out of this one you can move on.

What's worse, having a stupid thread, or participating in a thread you think is stupid just to let everyone know you disapprove of it? People who enjoyed this one were carrying on just fine without you, feel free to gtfo so we can get back to doing the things you find stupid and annoying.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 16, 2022)

Today we have "Pivotal Moments" (archive) and the woman who submitted it apparently has her own substack. 



> I can’t remember when exactly, but I’m pretty sure it was when she was in 7th grade. My daughter sheepishly brought me a booklet she’d made. She was forever creating characters, spending hours on detailed drawings with written character sketches below the artwork, lovingly compiling these into little booklets. This one was different though. Instead of the fictional characters for some never-written novel, these “characters” represented a wide variety of sexual orientations and identities that were all new to me; the descriptions were definitions this time.
> 
> Little did I know I was getting my first exposure to Queer Theory–from my beautiful, quirky, naive 12yo daughter. My husband says this was following a school event where she learned about this stuff–I don’t have a recollection of this. I was curious about why she’d made it and felt compelled to share it with me; it seemed she was trying to communicate something to me besides just educating her out-of-touch mother. When I reflect, I recognize the nudge of my motherly instinct that I swept aside. I did ask her if she wanted to discuss it, but she was adamant that she didn’t. She was only 12! Maybe if I’d dug a little deeper, pushed her a little more to talk to me, I could have learned more in that moment, reinforced the basic biology that hadn’t occurred to either of us, up to this point, to question.



Out of touch- check. Imagine getting an "informative brochure" about sex from your kid and just shrugging it off. Something tells me this is a way of life for her.



> 8th grade seemed to be making my daughter sick. It seemed as each weekend would draw to a close, she’d start complaining of a stomach ache, preparing us for the inevitable insistence she needed to stay home from school. Eventually, she stopped claiming physical malaise on Monday mornings, but admitted she “just couldn’t face the day.” I had left my role as a classroom teacher several years prior and had become what I call “an education critic.”



A what now? Probably actually means unemployed blogger.



> I had been offering her the option to do something different for over a year at this point, but she identified as a loyal student to this quirky charter school of which she’d been a founding first grader. She finally agreed with me that school shouldn’t cause so much stress for a 13yo and we stopped having the Monday morning battle.
> 
> This course of (non)action caused some tension in the home. My husband was less on board for this idea, panicking about his 8th grade “drop-out,” unable to process my insistence that we could frame this differently and there were endless ways for her to get an education. It was during these stressful weeks that our daughter also hinted she was either already, or was at least considering, harming herself.



Every person in this family is insufferable. And in their own little world, not communicating with each other.




> My daughter had been requesting therapy since 6th grade and I’d evaded, insisting we could handle her seemingly normal teenage angst. Suddenly, things didn’t seem normal anymore. It was also around this time that a friend “outed” my daughter to me.



There has to be more to this therapy request. What provokes an 11 year old to ask for that? Either something really bothering her, or influence from a fucked up friend. Either way, who just shrugs that off? Especially combined with the chronic absenteeism and the sexuality booklet?



> We had connections in wilderness therapy and could get her into a program for a fraction of the usual cost.



Hahaha oh . 

In her other posts she admits they flailed around wildly, wilderness "therapy", moving twice, and "world schooling." Classic case of more money than sense, and people throwing money at their family problems instead of just taking the time to be a family and work things out together.



> I can’t say I’ve succeeded yet even, but we’ve worked with her therapist to process what I consider my greatest parenting mistake: outsourcing my kid to a punitive program.



So this wasn't even a fun outdoor school kind of thing, she admits it was punitive.



> Her story now is that we pulled her from school without her permission. She thinks, as her parents, we should have insisted she stay in school where she could have matriculated with the cohort that still contains her best (trans-IDed, on puberty blockers) friend.



So these parents have instilled in the child that they need her "permission" to make basic welfare decisions for her AND they have sent her to prison camp. Any kid who is whipped around like that between neglect/permissiveness/spoiling and strictness and high expectations is going to be fucked up. They're well on their way to creating a Hunter Biden.




> Almost exactly a year later, I couldn’t help but notice my daughter didn’t seem to have breasts. She’d started her periods while at the program. She was almost 15 and tall and lanky–and flat. I picked her up one night from hanging out with her friends, and one of them said, “Later Bro.”



I'm sorry but lol.

I can't cheer on trooning out but I can cheer on just about anything else this kid does to make her neurotic, space cadet mom upset.



> I didn’t think she had the guts to actually introduce herself as transgender to her new facilitators at the learning center in this small, red-state town. But she did. I suspect she was bolstered by her therapist who was a good therapist, but not one who was well-informed on the harms of social transition. We had to pull her brother into the know; he’s a pretty staunch ally now with his best friend at this learning center also trans-IDed.



Don't let your kid have troon friends. Just don't. There is no safe way to do it. "But they will rebel and sneak out if I say no!" In that case just turn them loose in the city with $50 and go drive off a cliff- you already failed, if your kids have so little respect for you and you have so little ingenuity to keep up with their antics.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 16, 2022)

i think i'm beginning to understand what null was talking about when he said he had to close registration for the site due to 2022 signup users being mega retards lol


----------



## KMFDM Sucks (Jun 17, 2022)

TuckFrannies said:


> "If your gonna schizo post, can you spoiler it in the future?"
> 
> No.
> 
> It's actually shocking how retarded and easily offended men are and they think they're the logical and rational gender.


>still not a single refutation
I would like you to explain exactly how being indoctrinated into a phobia of half the human population totally won't cause a kid to develop weird (from either side). I assume you think you turned out perfectly fine just because you never reached the point of self mutilation...


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 20, 2022)

Today:

There are no rules for “trans identifying” teens​
These parents are so fucking weak and passive I am almost rooting for the troons. Not because trooning out is anything but tragically stupid and insane, but because if these were my parents I would not respect them either. I could not take anything they say seriously. If they say you shouldn't jump off a bridge, it might be a good idea to check and see if the bridge is collapsing and jumping actually would be the best idea.



> In school he was the only one who did not have to abide by a dress code. When the dress code was formal attire for performances at school, he wore a sweatshirt with writing on it. He claimed no one cared. His parents cared.



His parents could DO SOMETHING then. Refuse to take him to the concert. Throw away the shirt. Ground him. Goddamn.



> He did not even have to show up for school. My son missed as many classes as he wanted. There was no policy about how many days missed. There used to be a policy about this. But not for my son. He stopped going to his first period so he could sleep in. He missed the entire last month of school. He still got As. It’s hard to get a kid to go to school when the school does not have the parents’ back. We stopped fighting with him about going to school because we knew there would be no consequences from the school, and we needed to maintain our relationship, or a glitter family would swoop him right up and take him away from us.



Well if you're not going to parent the boy you might as well let them scoop him up. What's the point in technically remaining his parent when you won't guide him, provide boundaries, even switch schools?



> The school came between our son and us. The counselor even helped try and find my son new housing away from his “abusive” parents. His counselor even called the local LGBT center on his behalf to help him find housing, legal assistance, and medical coverage to start his “new” life. Luckily, my son did not follow through with this. We were deemed abusive because we did not want our son harmed by hormones and surgery. We wanted him to go into adulthood healthy. That was our abuse.



If they already deemed you abusive, and he already refused to leave when given the opportunity, what do you have to lose by giving actual parenting a shot?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 28, 2022)

Another day, another out to lunch parent of a troon.



> A year ago, during the pandemic lockdowns, I started noticing changes in my daughter's dress. (She was 11 at the time.) She went from a girl who liked to wear dresses to wearing all black. She cut her hair extremely short, even though she had always worn it long in the past. She would only wear sports bras and slouched considerably to hide her developing body. One day, I even noticed her trying to change her walk and how she swung her arms.



Am I taking crazy pills, or were these things all recognized as obvious red flags that a girl had been molested, not even ten years ago? And now people are just like huh, weird- they don't make the connection.



> Then, one day, I walked in on her and asked to see what she was looking at online. She was on TikTok and YouTube viewing trans influencers (without my permission). She looked up at me with tears and terror in her eyes. I was terrified, too.



WITHOUT MY PERMISSION!! (dramatic music)

What did you think would happen with unrestricted internet access?


> I am educated with a Masters degree. Before all this happened, I was on the left side of politics. I continue to think that there is a very tiny percent of the population that genuinely struggles with gender. But what was happening to my daughter seemed different, starting out of the blue, during a time of high anxiety and forced isolation. She was lonely. She was noticeably unhappy.



Ah another Good Educated Leftist broad who thinks there are troo trans, just not HER baby. 



> I talked to her English teacher. I learned that, because of Covid, she was forced into a learning pod at school of only eight kids. In her pod, many of the kids were looking into the LGBT+ community and multiple were identifying as trans. I learned that my daughter had used the pronouns 'they/them' on one school assignment, and she had even decided on another name. With the new kids in her pod, she would use both her given name and chosen name. I was distraught to hear all this, and I felt helpless—I had been left out of all of this.



You weren't left out. You were checked out. Presumably the pod thing was not a secret. You could have asked your kid, a teacher, the principal. But you didn't. Why not? How can you be that far from knowing the first thing about the environment your kid is in all day for months?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh this is a classic. (archive)

A week in the life​the ever-shifting mind space of an ROGD mom​
On Monday I work to not “misgender” you. It’s Pride month after all. I’ve capitulated to your request for a misgender jar, the game you suggested we play this month. Every time your father or I call you “she” or “her” we put a dollar in the jar. You have seven dollars so far. It is not a fun game. It’s a shitty game and I want to have my own jar, because the way I see it, _you_ are misgendering you. You are not a “they.” You are a beautiful, deluded, confused young woman.

On Tuesday I lay awake and cry, terrified you’re barreling down a path I have no power to save you from. I can’t imagine actually taking your phone or pulling you out of school. Your dad and I have always solved big problems with small actions. It reminds me of that quote from Contact—_“Small moves, Ellie.”_ But are small moves enough to keep you safe? In the middle of the night I remember that your therapist, who took her own daughter to Europe to get her to desist, doesn’t believe that that’s what you need. She sees you as a mild case. _Mild case_, I whisper to myself as I finally drift to sleep.

On Wednesday my nerves are shattered from broken sleep and anxious dreams. Over coffee your dad reminds me that you’re okay for now and that pulling you from school or shutting off your internet access will only backfire. Right now you’re still ours. You still listen, seek our company, laugh at our jokes. We’ve made an explicit family agreement when it comes to this stuff: our skepticism isn’t transphobic. We forbid you cutting off conversation when we question your beliefs. And also, we are always so, so careful. Like dismantling a live bomb, we do everything we can to avoid detonation.

On Thursday you and I head to the mall. I buy us Starbucks and we sit at a mildly dirty table talking about the school play you want to audition for in the fall. I muse aloud about you getting a summer job even though we’re halfway through June. You don’t completely balk, but your enthusiasm could use some work. In the car on the way home you glare at me when I sing along to The Communards. I want to tell you about them but instead you tell me that you have misophonia. I roll my eyes. _Me so phony_, I think. You and your mental disorders. I sing again to piss you off and you slam the stereo off, hitting the windshield wipers in the process. Afterward, we sit in clenched silence, the suburbs rolling by in an emerald blur.

On Friday I lay in bed all day. You spend the afternoon with your one friend who still goes by her birth name and biologically matched pronouns. I binge watch videos on Exulansic’s Odysee channel—dozens of phalloplasties gone wrong. I know in my heart that’s not your goal, but I am gripped by the horror. I watch these barely adult women with their hollow eyes, beards and scarred flat chests bullshit themselves as they detail complications that leave them with colostomy bags taped to their thighs, scarred forearms, misshapen skin tubes… One uses a motorized wheelchair. Another describes waiting for yet another corrective surgery she thinks will bring her to the magical finish line. They beg us to believe they have no regrets. They’re _so thankful_, but their insurance has run out and their doctors no longer care, so anything you can afford would be so, so greatly appreciated.

On Saturday your dad and I take you to the little town where he proposed to me. We amble in and out of galleries, vintage shops and stores bursting with incense, saris and tie-dye T-shirts. It’s so good to be out of the house, just spending time together. At dinner you don’t want lemonade because the pulp bothers your “texture issues.” You’re afraid to use the bathroom unless it’s a unisex single serve. Your dad and I share a knowing glance.

On the way back to the car we pass a trans couple—a pair of biological young men holding hands and storming up the sidewalk like they’re expecting a fight. When they pass I can’t help but notice that the tall one is wearing a pink thong under a sheer mesh skirt. His ass on display exhausts me. I remark on it and you say, staring after them in awe, “I think they look cool”.
In the car I ask for more details about your current public bathroom feelings and habits. You don’t want to use the mens’ because it’s gross, but you don’t like the ladies’ because, ugh, other people. Your dad and I take the opportunity to warn you against using the mens’ room for a host of reasons we do not detail. The ladies’ makes so much more sense. Causes far less trouble. I decide you’re secretly relieved to have us tell you what to do, how to proceed through this impossible maze you’ve constructed.

On Sunday it rains. I ask your help to set the table and you do so reluctantly. Your dad asks how the job search is going and you shrug. After dinner I walk the dogs and suddenly seethe. I decide I’m done with the lying. The next time you accuse me of misgendering you, I’m going to tell you, like I learned from Exulansic, that I am a gender atheist. That I don’t believe in gender identity. I believe in the truth. Facts. Biology. And you, my dear, are a biological woman with matching pronouns. And another thing! In September I’m telling the school to change your name back to your birth name. Your real name. And if they refuse, I’m taking you out of there! I’m practically foaming at the mouth, I’m so furious. But when I arrive back home, you’re sitting with your dad in the living room eating popcorn and watching the new Dr. Strange movie and, as I hang up the leashes, I decide to wait another day.


----------



## QBAK (Jul 7, 2022)

People like this only care to "do the research" once it affects them personally. I would bet a hundred bucks that before _their own kids_ were affected by it, these parents were the kind of people who called _other parents_ transphobic for not going along with their children's lunacy. Only when _their own kids_ start spouting the lunacy as well, does it becomes a real problem.

The "why do you care if it doesn't affect you personally?" argument that is so common among leftists betrays a disgusting solipsism. It doesn't affect me but it does affect other people, you moron! How is an issue not important just because it doesn't affect me personally? Should I stop caring about slavery and poverty because it doesn't affect me personally? No? Then why make that argument when it comes to troonery?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 7, 2022)

The cheems mom above has her own substack and there are some good ones on there. She is a pathetic specimen of textbook passive-aggression.

"Pass the Tequila"



> The thing with my daughter’s generation, her culture of celebrating everything that makes her a special misfit—the ADD, the trans thing of course, and whatever else she advertises on her Twitter bio—has also deemed me special in her eyes. She and her older brother think I’m an alcoholic. Thought I was anyway. And I believed them for a while, long enough to give up drinking for over 800 days. It was probably right around the time my daughter’s name change and the they/them pronouns made their way into our home that I decided, fuck it. I’m having a glass of wine. And I haven’t looked back since.





"Talking Dogs and Clumsy Cats"



> I go in cycles now where I suspect she can smell my disdain for her identity. I panic, without evidence, that she’s spied my browser history, read my diary or overheard me talking to her father. Then I act like an idiot, dangling desperate carrots for her to bite. _Reassure me you still love me. Tell me you don’t hate me._ I want to be the kind of mom who doesn’t care what her daughter thinks of her. But alas.





> I feel myself almost convulsing with anguish as I gauge her reaction for anything that will reveal her thoughts, assuage my fear or justify my anxiety.
> 
> Usually it just ends though, like it did last night. She’d gone to her first big high school party, for the theatre group. Oh and here’s something: Jamie doesn’t party. She thinks alcohol is disgusting in the way third-graders usually do. And that time she overdid it on Delta-8 really scared her straight. She cried in my arms, sweaty and shaking. Barfed in the big silver pot we reserve for such occasions.



what the absolute...



> So mixed up in the gender stuff is a great fortune that I don’t want to take for granted: I agonize my brains out that she might one day struggle with male-pattern baldness and amputate her breasts, but I don’t have to worry that she’s out getting wasted and having sex—good old-fashioned teenage shit. The shit I did when I was her age back in 1985. The pot, the coke, _the_ _dicks_.



"The lady doth proclaim too much?"



> When she was little, I’d say to her, only half joking, _I want to be like you when I grow up._





> But she does have ADD. She practically had to beg me to get her evaluated when she was in ninth grade back when she was a lesbian, before she identified as a gay man.
> 
> My stance until then was, _You wish. You focus for hours on things you enjoy, but when it comes to school work, you don’t care._ What worried me wasn’t a looming executive functioning impairment, but something more along the lines of psychopathy. As in, doesn’t it bother you when you don’t hand in your work? Don’t you care that you’re getting zeroes? Don’t you want to amount to something one day?





> As her mom, my hunch is that the root of her trans identity is her simple unwillingness to ever be basic. She was never interested in the popular kids. Run-of-the-mill white girls did nothing for her even though at first glance she was one herself.
> 
> From the very start her besties included a sweet little bow-topped angel with Down Syndrome and the emotionally fragile daughter of an active alcoholic. That fragile daughter is now a fragile son, with a testosterone-deepened voice and mustache.



Hmm...


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 7, 2022)

Some of these parents are not bad people, but is obvious they over-indulge their kids and want to play the progressive game of not enforcing authority and treating their childs as if they deserve more agency than they should have.  The "cool" moms who "understand what is like" always end up with junkies and dead kids.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 7, 2022)

QBAK said:


> People like this only care to "do the research" once it affects them personally. I would bet a hundred bucks that before _their own kids_ were affected by it, these parents were the kind of people who called _other parents_ transphobic for not going along with their children's lunacy. Only when _their own kids_ start spouting the lunacy as well, does it becomes a real problem.
> 
> The "why do you care if it doesn't affect you personally?" argument that is so common among leftists betrays a disgusting solipsism. It doesn't affect me but it does affect other people, you moron! How is an issue not important just because it doesn't affect me personally? Should I stop caring about slavery and poverty because it doesn't affect me personally? No? Then why make that argument when it comes to troonery?



Reminds me of when the butthurt lady asked Matt Walsh, "Why do you care so much?"  on Dr Phil's show.

Postmodernism is one hell of a drug.



LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Some of these parents are not bad people, but is obvious they over-indulge their kids and want to play the progressive game of not enforcing authority and treating their childs as if they deserve more agency than they should have. The "cool" moms who "understand what is like" always end up with junkies and dead kids.



It's more accurate to say that they themselves never grew up, and never came to understand why their own parents were so strict or "uncool."


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 25, 2022)

It's subtle, but if you read this one carefully you can see that once again terf mom is an overbearing Karen bitch. (archive)



> I understand that it might seem easier to my immature 14 year old daughter to opt out of shaving her legs—but she loses me when she declares that she is a boy and has always been a boy.



It's those subtle little digs she can't make herself edit away even when she's trying to write persuasively for a public audience. All 14 year olds are immature. Jabbing your daughter about the optional choice to shave or not shave her legs is petty in this context. Why do it? Because she cannot help herself. She is a habitually critical, overbearing Jewish/Tiger mom type.



> My older daughter’s high school GSA introduced these ideas into our home.  It all seemed so benign to me—I was proud of her for coming out as a lesbian and for volunteering to be co president of the GSA.  She seemed very happy.
> 
> Then came her downward spiral—depression and anxiety, eating disorder, inpatient hospital stays, covid, and a new nonbinary identity.



They are always pleased as punch to have a lezzer daughter and then surprised pikachu when deviance spirals towards deviance.   



> Meanwhile, my 14 year old daughter, a former elite athlete and a happy, social, and well adjusted kid has transformed into a complete stranger.



How are you a "former" anything at AGE 14? Let alone "elite athlete"? Once again Karens tip their cluster B hands in these subtle brags and digs they cannot force themselves to omit.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 27, 2022)

Gotta sperg here for a minute.

I notice a common theme here, and that's the parents seriously underestimating the importance of earning their child's respect.  Sure, children are stupid and incapable of making their own decisions, or consenting to things like say, sexual intercourse, but it's honestly staggering how many parents feel entitled to their children's respect or obedience simply because they are the parents.

There are a multitude of good reasons a child does not respect their parents.  Maybe their parents are overly permissive, have no real standards, or are weak willed and stupid.  A wise man I knew once described to me the difference between being "liked" and being "respected," and it's obvious that such parents cannot grasp such a concept.

And then there's the overly strict parents.  Even to children, it's blatantly obvious that such parents place their own emotional security above their child's well being.  From the fundamentalist who thinks that Call of Duty causes mass shootings, the hippy parent who severely limits their child's diet due to their obsession with the latest food fad, or the feminazi misandrist who preaches about how all men are evil or how Super Mario is evil or how infanticide is acktually ok and you should not be angry with me for killing your brother while he was inside of me.

Then there are the narcissists who treat their children more like pets or status symbols.

Kids are stupid, but they're not that stupid, they can be very perceptive in these things.  Unfortunately, that's probably one of the worst things, if not the worst thing, you can do for a child.  Deprive them of any reason to respect their parents.  Children need a frame of reference, and more often than not, their parents are the best ones.  If children see no reason to trust or respect their parents, they will look elsewhere for guidance, even from someone who wishes to exploit them, like pedophiles or troons who need to justify their own poor life choices by dragging others down with them.  But I repeat myself.

I'm so fucking glad this thread exists.  These people don't seem to understand that they themselves have a responsibility to not drive their children into the arms of those they want to protect their children from.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 27, 2022)

Lol these stories all are prime for the subreddit "leopards ate my face" but I guarangoddam tee those jannies would never let this shit be posted


----------



## raritycat (Jul 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> It's subtle, but if you read this one carefully you can see that once again terf mom is an overbearing Karen bitch. (archive)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sometimes I feel the need to remind her of how much she once loved soccer or singing.  I am told that was never the case, despite the many weekends I spent on the sidelines at soccer games in rain, sleet, snow, and blazing hot summer sun. We drove for hours and got on airplanes to travel to games and tournaments. In spite of video and photographic evidence—it has been forgotten, erased from her own past—but not mine.


"Look at all of these staged photographs where there was a man behind the camera telling you to smile.  Clearly that indicates you were happy."

I guarantee when the son hits puberty, he'll troon out too (or maybe some lesser form of autism if goth/emo makes a comeback).  Funny how the mother says nothing about her husband/the kids' father.  Wonder why.

~~
Waxing poetic (and just collecting my thoughts from over the years), but I think a major contributing factor to the trooning out of teenage girls especially comes from the realization that, biologically, you are going to physically resemble your mother as you age.  Similar to eating disorders- you'll have the same tits, same hips, similar face short of a few of your dad's features.  Whether it's Eugenia Cooney ana-channing herself to not look like her fat fuck mother or little Aiden roid raging and cutting her tits off, it all stems from an existential crisis.  Puberty is the time that kids start to think abstractly (i.e. long-term).  Even if they're fucking up, at least fucking up is making measurable changes with goals.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Jul 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> It's subtle, but if you read this one carefully you can see that once again terf mom is an overbearing Karen bitch. (archive)





> I tell him to just be himself, that there is no wrong way to be. We don’t have to fit ourselves into these made-up categories—that is a choice that some people make, but we don’t all have to.


Which you no doubt told your daughters and now their engaging in this "no wrong way to be" behavior. Using transgenderism as a mask for their teenaged cringefest rebellion.



> Somedays it’s hard to even believe that the schools and doctors whom I have trusted with my precious children are capable of such a betrayal.  It’s unconscionable.


I never understand these over familiar relationships people have with service providers. Sure there exists a more heightened level of trust between you and your doctor or your children's teachers. Yet these people aren't your family nor close friends. They're strangers bound more by professional codes of conduct than personal feelings. If the "manual" says affirm the delusions of rebellious 14 year olds, they'll do just that.



raritycat said:


> I guarantee when the son hits puberty, he'll troon out too (or maybe some lesser form of autism if goth/emo makes a comeback).


I'm not so pessimistic as you in that regard. Double troon sisters must come off as cringey and embarrassing as all hell. Then you add in all the medical horrors involved.



raritycat said:


> Funny how the mother says nothing about her husband/the kids' father.  Wonder why.


Careful now, you don't want to get labeled "bitch-made" by some femcel.



raritycat said:


> ~~
> Waxing poetic (and just collecting my thoughts from over the years), but I think a major contributing factor to the trooning out of teenage girls especially comes from the realization that, biologically, you are going to physically resemble your mother as you age.  Similar to eating disorders- you'll have the same tits, same hips, similar face short of a few of your dad's features.  Whether it's Eugenia Cooney ana-channing herself to not look like her fat fuck mother or little Aiden roid raging and cutting her tits off, it all stems from an existential crisis.  Puberty is the time that kids start to think abstractly (i.e. long-term).  Even if they're fucking up, at least fucking up is making measurable changes with goals.


I don't grasp how this is a matter of existential crisis. Growing up, I was told over and over again how my siblings and cousins all looked alike. How we could all be lined up and said to come from the same father. It never bothered me that I looked like my old man. Perhaps this is something to do with the fairer sex?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 27, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> I don't grasp how this is a matter of existential crisis. Growing up, I was told over and over again how my siblings and cousins all looked alike. How we could all be lined up and said to come from the same father. It never bothered me that I looked like my old man. Perhaps this is something to do with the fairer sex?


depends on your relationship with your parents
if it's normal, then being told that you're looking like your father/mother is no big deal
but if you already hate and resent them, then being told that you'll become more and more like them as you grow up will probably fuck you up mentally


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 27, 2022)

raritycat said:


> "Look at all of these staged photographs where there was a man behind the camera telling you to smile.  Clearly that indicates you were happy."
> 
> I guarantee when the son hits puberty, he'll troon out too (or maybe some lesser form of autism if goth/emo makes a comeback).  Funny how the mother says nothing about her husband/the kids' father.  Wonder why.
> 
> ...



Oh no doubt it's a way to individuate for these kids. Mom (with dad as a silent partner if he's there at all) has had a vice grip on their interests, hobbies, activities, clothing, self-expression on every level from the get-go. Kids easily read the desperation of an adult who is treating them as an ego extension. Even if they don't understand it, they know it's there and try to accommodate it. They really have no choice, early on. So of course she smiled compliantly for the camera and signed up for whatever activities mom wanted to live through her in every year.



LurkNoMore said:


> Which you no doubt told your daughters and now their engaging in this "no wrong way to be" behavior. Using transgenderism as a mask for their teenaged cringefest rebellion.
> 
> 
> I never understand these over familiar relationships people have with service providers. Sure there exists a more heightened level of trust between you and your doctor or your children's teachers. Yet these people aren't your family nor close friends. They're strangers bound more by professional codes of conduct than personal feelings. If the "manual" says affirm the delusions of rebellious 14 year olds, they'll do just that.


Yeah the inability to connect moral permissiveness with morally catastrophic outcomes never fails to crack me up. Reform Jews produce this kind of outcome almost as a rule- the combo of affluence, status anxiety, and a religion from which all the core teachings have been slowly fieldstripped over the last 200 years makes for just- chefs kiss- lolcow perfection. "OY VEYYY WE TOLD HIM HE COULD DO WHATEVAH MAKES HIM FEEL GOOD WHY DOES OAH SAHHN HAVE AN ONLY FANS NOW??"

And yes these sorts of people invariably mistake the warm cordiality of a professional for that professional being their personal friend and ally. It's a form of autism unique to the well-off.


----------



## NotFatChild (Jul 27, 2022)

After reading all of these, it seems like there are two major causes.
1) leftist parents, in fact not a single household seems to be conservative, and most of the authors seem to say what a proud leftist they are at the start as if that absolves them from being pissed about their child being a disgusting troon.
2) extremely overbearing or extremely permissive with no inbetween.

All in all, I'm not surprised.

My only comment is to say 'lol, no' to the person early in the thread who said that taking away internet would be like locking a kid in their room.  Nigger please, I grew up before the internet was even a thing, and when I was an adolescent if you had internet at all you were probably using AOL dial-up with the old loud as fuck 56k modems that used your phone's landline.  

If you're posting here I'm gonna guess most of us are 20s-30s, and therefore *couldn'*_*t*_ have been terminally online in anyway remotely similar to how these kids could be, and guess what - I'm going to go out on a limb and say most of us _aren't_ troons.

So yeah, don't let your kid use the internet.  They'll be better off for it.

Also you might as well homeschool them regardless of how much money you make.  Handing them a book and saying 'read this today' is about the same level of instruction they're going to get at a public school anyways, without the ideological fag shit shoved in at every opportunity.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 27, 2022)

NotFatChild said:


> So yeah, don't let your kid use the internet. They'll be better off for it.



Even when I was an elementary school kid, the internet was somewhat ubiquitous, the difference being that social media wasn't that big.  There were sites that hosted user-generated content, but few people I knew used anything beyond email or instant messaging, and I didn't use the internet for anything else than reading wikipedia pages, watching edgy Newgrounds animations and YouTube videos, emailing friends in another state, etc.  I didn't even participate on message boards until I was 16.

Keep the computer in a public place in the house, and don't let them participate in social media.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 27, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Even when I was an elementary school kid, the internet was somewhat ubiquitous, the difference being that social media wasn't that big.  There were sites that hosted user-generated content, but few people I knew used anything beyond email or instant messaging, and I didn't use the internet for anything else than reading wikipedia pages, watching edgy Newgrounds animations and YouTube videos, emailing friends in another state, etc.  I didn't even participate on message boards until I was 16.
> 
> Keep the computer in a public place in the house, and don't let them participate in social media.


The simple step of keeping the computer and large monitor in a place where there's foot traffic and anything embarrassing or bizarre is bound to be seen (and mocked) by a parent or sibling all by itself could prevent 90% of bullshit kids get into these days.

Affluenza sufferers simply will not do this because all your kids having portable personal devices is a status symbol and they (the mom) will FOMO themselves to death if they have a clunky old Compaq-ass thing in the living room.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Affluenza sufferers simply will not do this because all your kids having portable personal devices is a status symbol and they (the mom) will FOMO themselves to death if they have a clunky old Compaq-ass thing in the living room.



I didn't even get a smartphone until I was an adult, I had a flip phone until then.  Flip phones are still available.

Though at this rate, flip phones are a good way to get your kid bullied, so the only other solution is to figure out ways to lock it down, AND figure out all the ways in which your kids can override it or crack it so you can fill those cracks too.

But parents don't do that either because they're technologically illiterate and too timid to figure out how to use the tools they've been given, properly.  It's not that fucking hard, you stupid boomer.

Hell, V chips have been around since forever, and yet I don't know of a single parent who figured out that they could easily block stuff on their fucking TV.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 27, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> I didn't even get a smartphone until I was an adult, I had a flip phone until then.  Flip phones are still available.
> 
> Though at this rate, flip phones are a good way to get your kid bullied, so the only other solution is to figure out ways to lock it down, AND figure out all the ways in which your kids can override it or crack it so you can fill those cracks too.
> 
> ...


Another thing you see over and over in these stories is these parents are terrified of not being "liked" by their kids. They won't work to earn their respect. They don't seem to comprehend being loved. They need to be liked- to be popular, validated, seen as good and cool.

It's a cliche but somehow they aren't embarrassed to be it-they wanna be the "cool mom." They are terrified of being "fundies" in particular. Anyone with moral standards that are firm and unyielding in the face of peer pressure is a "fundie." So when the peer group goes mad, of course these people succumb. The very act of resisting the insanity would make them the thing they loathe and fear the most- a "fundie."

Anyhow if you lay down strict rules about tech use with your kid, you might not be "popular" and you might happen to use some of the same rules and standards as a "fundie" so that makes it overwhelmingly scary to these dumbfucks. Like "fundies" won't let their kids go on fanfic websites, so I, the cool parent, have to let my kid go on some, I'll just hem and haw and send a weird conflicting message about it. 

It's worse than just being outright neglectful and permissive.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 27, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Another thing you see over and over in these stories is these parents are terrified of not being "liked" by their kids. They won't work to earn their respect. They don't seem to comprehend being loved. They need to be liked- to be popular, validated, seen as good and cool.


you dont really need to work to get your kids to respect you, you just need to maintain and enforce your status of authority over them. and i don't mean being cruel or bullying them around, i mean making sure that they know that at the end of the day you are the one who has the final word and they have to follow your decisions whether they like it or not.

but yes, that behavior you describe (trying to be 'the cool mom' and being your kids friend instead of your kids parent) is really bad. being friends means being equal in status, that means there is no authority, that means there is no parental respect - then when you're trying to act as an authority again and tell your kid "no", after establishing that there is no authority, it creates confusion and frustration in the kid and makes it feel betrayed by you, so it loses even more of its trust in you, and that sets the stage for more bad shit happening because it further diminishes your ability to influence and guide your kid.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 1, 2022)

Face Eating Leopards claim another victim:

Trans: A Threat to My Daughter, My Family, and Women's Healthcare (archive)

This one is an OB-GYN and she wants you to know how inclooosive she is:



> I am an OBGYN and leader in my organization, where we take great pride in the respectful, high-quality care we provide patients.  We are especially proud of our partnership with community organizations in our efforts towards reducing disparities in birth outcomes.  Our efforts towards inclusivity include sensitivity to different family configurations and use of pronouns with our patients.



So when your wife goes to the hospital and gives birth to your long-awaited child and you eagerly prepare to step into the word "father" and all it means to you, and then the orderly brings in a form that says "PARENT 1" and "PARENT 2" this lady was behind that.

That has been status quo where I live for over a decade, btw, nothing to do with troons. No, it was about flattering the anti-biological delusions of gays and lesbians, who did not want a reminder that they had to lower themselves to borrowing  or buying gametes from the opposite sex to reproduce, but wanted to larp as though they'd made a baby by mingling their own fluids.

I'll die on this hill- soothing the neuroticism and delusional needs of the gays and lesbians is where this started. And it will never go away until we tell them to fuck off and get over themselves too.

Her daughter troons out and she is supportive at first but then starts to doubt The Science, bla bla bla, she ends up crying about her clinic getting renamed while at the hairdresser. But she still wants you to know she's a supportive liberal:



> Subsequently, the team acquiesced to my plea that the needs of women to have sex-specific medical care should not be subjugated to the needs of men, even when those “men” have female reproductive parts. We are setting aside renaming our services for now and are instead considering sensitivity training to ensure our staff are well prepared to accommodate transmen in our care settings.  I was able to influence the direction for two reasons only: 1. I have a position of power and 2. my colleagues know the situation my daughter is in and are trying to treat me gently. But I have only kicked the can down the road.



How can one regard this sort of specimen with anything but contempt?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Aug 1, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> The cheems mom above has her own substack and there are some good ones on there. She is a pathetic specimen of textbook passive-aggression.
> 
> "Pass the Tequila"
> 
> ...


As much as I know and follow "don't poke the cow", I almost wish some of these retard wine mom leftists found us roasting them. 

No matter how many ten-dollar words, movie references, and "cool" parenting style you use it will always be your fault. It's not a grave (for your child), it's the future you chose. At least have enough spine to put their dead name on the headstone.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Aug 1, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> Which you no doubt told your daughters and now their engaging in this "no wrong way to be" behavior. Using transgenderism as a mask for their teenaged cringefest rebellion.
> 
> 
> I never understand these over familiar relationships people have with service providers. Sure there exists a more heightened level of trust between you and your doctor or your children's teachers. Yet these people aren't your family nor close friends. They're strangers bound more by professional codes of conduct than personal feelings. If the "manual" says affirm the delusions of rebellious 14 year olds, they'll do just that.
> ...


I'll echo the "I'm not bothered by comparisons to my parents" sentiment. I worked in our family business. My grandfather built it. My dad worked in it growing up, and when I was a teenager I started working there.

Customers would come in and call me by my dad's name by accident (typically people his age who went to school with him and said I looked just like him at that age). I'd take a phone order and someone would call me his name by accident saying I sound just like him. I never got upset. I never got angry. Why? Cause I loved and respected the hell out of my dad even though sometimes I found him to be a dick.

I can see how this might be different for women though. One thing that always confused me when I hit my early 20s was how most women I would date would tell me they "hated their mother". I found it so odd to be 22 or 24 and hate a parent. Especially a mother (I admit I was a momma's boy growing up).

When I was 16 I disliked my dad at times, hell I told my friends he was a dick but never did I hate him. Then when I got to what is barely a "man" (18-20) I realized he was the coolest man I knew and I felt bad for doing petty shit like telling him to drop me off a quarter mile before school because I was embarrassed by him (I still feel bad about this). I've told my other male friends about the time he whipped my ass for playing with matches at a restaurant around 13 because I find it a funny story now, and shit they do too.

Anyways I've spilled a lot of spaghetti PL'ing but the point I'm trying to make is that the respect thing is key when raising kids.

I don't respect ANY of the "parents" featured in this thread. I don't respect their careers or education. I don't respect their  "enlightened" beliefs.  I don't respect their opinions. They are fucking losers. They are shitlib limousine liberals who didn't get beat enough as a kid or at least told "no" enough. If I can tell that by reading their writing then I'm 10000% sure their kids picked up on this at an early age. They don't respect their parents and most never will. Nor should they.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 1, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> I'll die on this hill- soothing the neuroticism and delusional needs of the gays and lesbians is where this started. And it will never go away until we tell them to fuck off and get over themselves too.



Indeed, as I've said before, even gay "rights" was based on a denial of reality.  Denying that the purpose of sexuality is for the purpose of reproduction, and to keep heterosexual couples together so that they're always present for their children, even adopted ones.

Homosexuality does not do anything for society at all, so therefore to treat their sexuality as equal to heterosexuality is to do everyone a disservice.  Especially since hardly any of them actually want to obey the same oaths and promises that heterosexual married couples make anyway.

The very concept of "equality" has become a golden calf that society worships at the expense of anything else that actually matters.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 1, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Indeed, as I've said before, even gay "rights" was based on a denial of reality.  Denying that the purpose of sexuality is for the purpose of reproduction, and to keep heterosexual couples together so that they're always present for their children, even adopted ones.
> 
> Homosexuality does not do anything for society at all, so therefore to treat their sexuality as equal to heterosexuality is to do everyone a disservice.  Especially since hardly any of them actually want to obey the same oaths and promises that heterosexual married couples make anyway.
> 
> The very concept of "equality" has become a golden calf that society worships at the expense of anything else that actually matters.


And writing blatant lies on a child's official papers is a sick violation of the kid's human rights, at that.

"Buh wha bout straights adopting from straights!" Yes even then- your birth certificate should say who gave birth you and the best guess about who knocked her up. Always. And then you can have additional paperwork showing who is your legal guardian right now, if it's someone different. This shouldn't be rocket science. But because of the hurt feelings of mentally ill adults, some kids don't get to know who made them.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 1, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> And writing blatant lies on a child's official papers is a sick violation of the kid's human rights, at that.
> 
> "Buh wha bout straights adopting from straights!" Yes even then- your birth certificate should say who gave birth you and the best guess about who knocked her up. Always. And then you can have additional paperwork showing who is your legal guardian right now, if it's someone different. This shouldn't be rocket science. But because of the hurt feelings of mentally ill adults, some kids don't get to know who made them.



Indeed, even back in the 10s, I would read stories about children of gay/lesbian couples who would do some "detective work," to figure out who served as their incubator, or who donated the cum.  Many of them had enough awareness to realize that what their parents did was not normal, nor was it good.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 1, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Indeed, even back in the 10s, I would read stories about children of gay/lesbian couples who would do some "detective work," to figure out who served as their incubator, or who donated the cum.  Many of them had enough awareness to realize that what their parents did was not normal, nor was it good.


I remember reading a blog by a guy called Robert Oscar Lopez whose mom was a lesbian. He did some tell-all elucidating of how much that sucked for him as a kid, and got on a bunch of watchlists, and kind of disappeared entirely after a few years. But it was noticeable because he'd written so many op-eds and stuff and then was just gone.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 1, 2022)

On a completely different note, I would find it interesting to read stories from fundamentalists about their child(ren) trooning out.  Said stories would probably be just as hilarious as the ones by the enabling, overly permissive liberal but gender critical parents.  Or the overbearing, ironically strict feminists.

But that would probably be its own thread.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 2, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> On a completely different note, I would find it interesting to read stories from fundamentalists about their child(ren) trooning out.  Said stories would probably be just as hilarious as the ones by the enabling, overly permissive liberal but gender critical parents.  Or the overbearing, ironically strict feminists.
> 
> But that would probably be its own thread.


If anyone finds stories like that, I'm definitely interested in hearing them. I'm just not finding them out there. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. But like I check r/exjew and so forth sometimes and haven't seen anything come up.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 2, 2022)

Today: "From the Royal Formerly Known As Mom" I made a funny hurrrr aka the left still can't meme. (archive)



> On to my own good news—I’ve also discovered my authentic self! Remember how I used to sometimes be nervous before attending social events, anxious about my career and concerned about the future? Now I understand that my depression, anxiety and lack of confidence were all due to not living as my authentic self. You see, I am trapped in the wrong body. My mind and soul don’t match my exterior, the one the world sees.
> 
> Yes, I’m still your Mom, but I can no longer live a lie. I identify as a princess and am transroyal.



Why does terf "satire" always suck so hard?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 2, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Indeed, as I've said before, even gay "rights" was based on a denial of reality.  Denying that the purpose of sexuality is for the purpose of reproduction, and to keep heterosexual couples together so that they're always present for their children, even adopted ones.
> 
> Homosexuality does not do anything for society at all, so therefore to treat their sexuality as equal to heterosexuality is to do everyone a disservice.  Especially since hardly any of them actually want to obey the same oaths and promises that heterosexual married couples make anyway.
> 
> The very concept of "equality" has become a golden calf that society worships at the expense of anything else that actually matters.


there was a big push to incorporate minorities within the conservative establishment since the 80s, you saw a lot of black people being represented like in the Cosby Show and The Fresh Prince were they could be black but also have family values. So a post-racial world  was possible since "we are all on the same standards anyways"

They did the same attempt at whitewashing with gay people were gay marriage was the biggest issue and a new image of the gay person was presented, gays who are married and live in the suburbs raising an otherwise traditional wholesome family except gay. 

We al know how that turned out on both intances.  The current anti-racist and critical race and critical gender theory stance is a full total admission of failure, an acceptance that they can never be incorporated so now they lash out against the idea that we can be race bling or gender blind and just treat people equally. The mainstream take now is they have to be accepted as disfunctional as they are, any attempt at overstimating queers and blacks is fascism heteronormative patriarchy or whatever.


----------



## EverlyB (Aug 3, 2022)

*raises hand* I was a classic ROGD case in 2013, years before "ROGD" would be coined. Here's what happened:









I don't identify with radfems now, but their perspective was a welcome wakeup call.

It's easy to blame the Internet communities that swayed me; I never really thought my own parents could be to blame. This thread is giving me much to ponder.

My parents were divorced and I mostly lived with my dad. He was cold, callous, and clearly frustrated with his growing daughters' frivolous girl interests and immature emotions. Work consumed his life, so he wasn't really present for us the way other parents seemed to be. Even something like asking him to take us to the store to buy something for a school project seemed daunting.

I spent most of my free time surfing the Internet. Getting my Internet access taken away was the generic temporary punishment for anything that made my dad upset at me, even when it had nothing to do with my Internet usage. So I don't think he could've used "take Internet away" as a solution. He'd already framed unrestricted Internet access as my proper default, so the gesture wouldn't communicate "the Internet is not safe for you" as much as "I'm REALLY mad at you now!" I would've felt bored out of my mind and imprisoned in my own home without it, because I had nothing to fill that void. He couldn't help me fill the void; he would've just left me at age 13 to figure out how to become more productive and socially adjusted while he went off to work and gotten mad at me if I couldn't.

This wasn't a case of being influenced by the wrong real-life peers, just viewing adults online, not even interacting with them. I didn't truly have any friends. Wherever we moved, I was alienated for being weird for reasons I never understood. "Don't act weird" was too abstract and unclear how to apply.

What would you have done?

There definitely are cases of Iran-style "trans the gay away" in families who don't accept the possibility of a visibly gender-nonconforming and/or gay kid - Kai Shappley comes to mind. But as this thread shows, a _much_ bigger predictor is a progressive mother and/or peer group who celebrates individual expression over conformity.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 3, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> *raises hand* I was a classic ROGD case in 2013, years before "ROGD" would be coined. Here's what happened:
> View attachment 3559425View attachment 3559426View attachment 3559429
> 
> I don't identify with radfems now, but their perspective was a welcome wakeup call.
> ...


Just as a tip for your posting career here, you need to make images smaller so it doesn't take years to scroll through your posts and this is how:

Attach files- upload- then "insert thumbnail"

I don't think your dad did anything wrong. He didn't make you "feel supported"- good, what you were doing should not have been supported. He forced you to tough it out and get over it. If he had indulged your silliness, it would have only dragged it out.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 3, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> I spent most of my free time surfing the Internet. Getting my Internet access taken away was the generic temporary punishment for anything that made my dad upset at me, even when it had nothing to do with my Internet usage. So I don't think he could've used "take Internet away" as a solution. He'd already framed unrestricted Internet access as my proper default, so the gesture wouldn't communicate "the Internet is not safe for you" as much as "I'm REALLY mad at you now!" I would've felt bored out of my mind and imprisoned in my own home without it, because I had nothing to fill that void. He couldn't help me fill the void; he would've just left me at age 13 to figure out how to become more productive and socially adjusted while he went off to work and gotten mad at me if I couldn't.


yeah the problem with the "keep the kids off the internet" advice that many (including myself) give is that for many kids the internet is simply their default time filler because parents aren't taking care of them. i know how it is because i've been through it myself - when you get home from school at like 1 PM and are just completely alone in the house because mom is at work untl 6PM, what are you gonna do except get on the computer? stare at the walls for five hours straight? luckily i never got into the more malicious sides of the internet, cause i was too busy playing video games with friends (irl friends from school, not weird online groomers) all day.

the thing is, without internet kids like that would either be staring at the TV or out on the streets alone all day, and both of these aren't great options. i guess the only real, proper solution is to have an intact family where the parents take care and look after their kids properly, make sure they always have somthing to do that doesn't leave them bored out of their mind all day while also keeping them away from internet mind virus shit.


----------



## EverlyB (Aug 3, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Just as a tip for your posting career here, you need to make images smaller so it doesn't take years to scroll through your posts and this is how:
> View attachment 3560450
> Attach files- upload- then "insert thumbnail"
> 
> I don't think your dad did anything wrong. He didn't make you "feel supported"- good, what you were doing should not have been supported. He forced you to tough it out and get over it. If he had indulged your silliness, it would have only dragged it out.


Except his response did _nothing_ to change my gender trajectory, given that I wasn't planning to transition either way for at least five years. It might've even made it worse, making me internally stick to it more doggedly for longer so I wouldn't have to feel like I went through all that conflict for nothing. His mocking caricaturized response and refusal to listen just made me feel more strongly that those who disapproved only disapproved out of a knee-jerk lack of understanding. The hurtful ways he spoke to me only reinforced that the sole caretaker in my primary household didn't care about my feelings. My loss of faith happened the same way I gained it - surfing the Internet - and would've surely been the same if he had taken my mom's approach too or if they never found out. I'm just glad that transitioning in my youth wasn't considered a mainstream possibility at the time.

I mean, jeez, if this thread has shown us anything, it's that kids not feeling a true bond with their parents is a big risk factor, and instead of parents taking the transing as a wakeup call, they actively make the relationship worse. It's bad enough when the trans groomer community turns kids against their parents by saying "they don't really care about you and understand you" just for disagreeing with the choice to transition. It's worse to prove them right.

I developed a full-blown eating disorder in college to the point I had to go to residential treatment. I was always vulnerable, but the conditions converged then, just as they did for a trans identity years ago. Now imagine if this has started when I was 13 and my dad's response was to get pissed, call me ridiculous for it, and berate me to the point of tears. Would that have forced me to tough it out and get over my silliness, ya think? (My dad actually did disapprove of me going to treatment for it, thinking I could've just toughed it out when I didn't want to. The whole summer I spent living with him was just him criticizing me for my behaviors, which didn't stop them when I was just in the sick state of mind where I felt proud of myself for succeeding. It got to the point late in that next semester that I _had_ to go to treatment, and even though it obviously helped, he still made clear to me that he didn't approve of me going and I should've just toughed it out like he told me.)


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 3, 2022)

In @EverlyB's defense, one of the best things a parent can do is to both give their kids a good reason to respect them, and to trust them.  To tell them things and go to them for help, without fear of being punished, ridiculed, or derided for it.

As tempting as it is to respond with derision or mockery all the time, parents also need to know to not do anything that would chase their children into the arms of those they want to protect their kids from.

When parents sever all emotional connection to their children through their shitty personalities, children will go elsewhere for support, including that which parents disapprove of.  Pedophiles absolutely LOVE taking advantage of kids who do not have healthy relationships with their parents.  They're easy prey.

Take a look at things like the troon cult, or the furry fandom.  How many of those people had good relationships with their parents?  Sure, the kids in question may be whiny stinkpots, but it's fair to assume the parents are at fault too.


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Aug 7, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> Except his response did _nothing_ to change my gender trajectory, given that I wasn't planning to transition either way for at least five years. It might've even made it worse, making me internally stick to it more doggedly for longer so I wouldn't have to feel like I went through all that conflict for nothing. His mocking caricaturized response and refusal to listen just made me feel more strongly that those who disapproved only disapproved out of a knee-jerk lack of understanding. The hurtful ways he spoke to me only reinforced that the sole caretaker in my primary household didn't care about my feelings. My loss of faith happened the same way I gained it - surfing the Internet - and would've surely been the same if he had taken my mom's approach too or if they never found out. I'm just glad that transitioning in my youth wasn't considered a mainstream possibility at the time.
> 
> I mean, jeez, if this thread has shown us anything, it's that kids not feeling a true bond with their parents is a big risk factor, and instead of parents taking the transing as a wakeup call, they actively make the relationship worse. It's bad enough when the trans groomer community turns kids against their parents by saying "they don't really care about you and understand you" just for disagreeing with the choice to transition. It's worse to prove them right.
> 
> I developed a full-blown eating disorder in college to the point I had to go to residential treatment. I was always vulnerable, but the conditions converged then, just as they did for a trans identity years ago. Now imagine if this has started when I was 13 and my dad's response was to get pissed, call me ridiculous for it, and berate me to the point of tears. Would that have forced me to tough it out and get over my silliness, ya think? (My dad actually did disapprove of me going to treatment for it, thinking I could've just toughed it out when I didn't want to. The whole summer I spent living with him was just him criticizing me for my behaviors, which didn't stop them when I was just in the sick state of mind where I felt proud of myself for succeeding. It got to the point late in that next semester that I _had_ to go to treatment, and even though it obviously helped, he still made clear to me that he didn't approve of me going and I should've just toughed it out like he told me.)


I’m not defending your father being callous or emotionally unavailable but seriously, where was your mother?
You have a lot of anger towards your father for not knowing how to deal with an emotionally intense and confused teenage girl when, c’mon, your mother abandoned you.

We can’t expect fathers to be mothers or relate to us emotionally the way women do. I also think maybe you should try to have a little compassion for a man who was divorced and still was trying,  however many ways he may have fucked up, at least trying, to raise teenagers (daughters!) on his own. Not easy and shows he cared. Even if he didn’t know how to show it.

You may have felt emotionally isolated but what if he had truly not cared and shrugged when you said you were a boy? Should he have mocked you? No. Was he presumably doing the best he could while your mother fucked off? Not my question to answer but I’d guess yes.

Take it from a person who was in a similar situation and couldn’t appreciate how much her father cared and the sacrifices he made as a girl, but can as a woman.


----------



## EverlyB (Aug 7, 2022)

Speakeasy Electric said:


> I’m not defending your father being callous or emotionally unavailable but seriously, where was your mother?
> You have a lot of anger towards your father for not knowing how to deal with an emotionally intense and confused teenage girl when, c’mon, your mother abandoned you.
> 
> We can’t expect fathers to be mothers or relate to us emotionally the way women do. I also think maybe you should try to have a little compassion for a man who was divorced and still was trying,  however many ways he may have fucked up, at least trying, to raise teenagers (daughters!) on his own. Not easy and shows he cared. Even if he didn’t know how to show it.
> ...


Oh, definitely.

A common assumption about "trans youth" is that their parents are groomers or attention seekers. This thread has done a great job showing how even when the parents aren't ideologically on board, the fact that the kids are trying to transition may still suggest something's up with the family.

But there's something that's way more common than either of those scenarios: kids declaring themselves trans due to social contagion, and parents, way less informed about trans ideology than their own kids are, _having no clue what to do next._

The suicide of Yaeli Martinez is a tragic example. Her mother knew the "gender dysphoria" announcement was out of the blue ever since she joined a school LGBTQ organization and didn't make sense for someone who'd always been girly. But she supported Yaeli's new chosen name, haircut, and clothes, figuring that's what it took for her struggling daughter to feel happier, although she never liked the idea. The mother never abused her, but a trans friend reported her to social workers who deemed her insufficiently supportive, so Yaeli got taken away and put into foster care, which she was told would get the state to fund her transition. Her new life was miserable. Toward the end of her life, when she called her mom to update her on how she was struggling, she even said, "Mom, I wanted to cry because no matter what you're always there for me."

Whether parents affirm their kids' transitions or try to stop them, the vast majority of the time it's because they just love their kids and want the best for them. But who really knows what to do? Especially in this day and age where they believe it's their birthright to transition NOW or else they'll be suicidal, which was much less of the case back in my day when I thought transitioning was an adult thing. I don't think my mom would've been doing wrong if she had primary custody with her "I'd accept you but let's wait" approach, but that's CPS-worthy in 2022.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 7, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> Oh, definitely.
> 
> A common assumption about "trans youth" is that their parents are groomers or attention seekers. This thread has done a great job showing how even when the parents aren't ideologically on board, the fact that the kids are trying to transition may still suggest something's up with the family.
> 
> ...



You got parents who are ill-suited to a fast changing world (PL, I also had parents like that), and those same parents don't feel like they have a choice but to blindly trust whatever authority figure tells them.

It's easy for us to laugh at such people for being so clueless and out-of-touch, but who else is perpetually online like the average kiwi?


----------



## Beast From 20000 Faggums (Aug 7, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Draco?
> 
> You already fucked up by naming her sage. It was all down hill from here.
> 
> ...



I need some context on the Ukrainian cucking haha


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Aug 7, 2022)

Beast From 20000 Faggums said:


> I need some context on the Ukrainian cucking haha


Allegedly a couple took in a 22 yr old ukrainian refugee. The husband divorced his wife and got with the Ukrainian woman.


----------



## RatCake (Aug 7, 2022)

I was reading this (https://pitt.substack.com/p/wheres-our-life-raft) and you know what? I felt bad for the mother until it hit me in the head. At any point, she could have just said "No." And she wouldn't suffer any of this. She's also so unaware of the people that she votes for directly are feeding into her daughters behavior.

She's been too accommodating with her child and never once did she write anything resembling any form of proper intervention as a parent. She just takes her to different hospitals and therapists only for her to figure out that they are making the situation worse.

I also feel as if she was never honest with her child about how her behavior is ruining the family. She just keeps accomodating this shitty behavior. She acknowledges and recognizes the problem but fails to take proper action.

You can spend thousands of dollars at some of the best therapists in the world or whatever, but the damage is long done. It all goes downhill from here.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 7, 2022)

RatCake said:


> I was reading this (https://pitt.substack.com/p/wheres-our-life-raft) and you know what? I felt bad for the mother until it hit me in the head. At any point, she could have just said "No." And she wouldn't suffer any of this. She's also so unaware of the people that she votes for directly are feeding into her daughters behavior.
> 
> She's been too accommodating with her child and never once did she write anything resembling any form of proper intervention as a parent. She just takes her to different hospitals and therapists only for her to figure out that they are making the situation worse.
> 
> ...


Yeah this line:



> Whatever, she’s 12 years old I told myself—she’ll figure this out.



Pardon me, lady? You're the parent here. You do not get the luxury of shrugging and whatever-ing away the obvious cries for help and irregular behavior of your young child. It's your job to help her figure this out. Your only job.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Aug 7, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> Except his response did _nothing_ to change my gender trajectory, given that I wasn't planning to transition either way for at least five years. It might've even made it worse, making me internally stick to it more doggedly for longer so I wouldn't have to feel like I went through all that conflict for nothing. His mocking caricaturized response and refusal to listen just made me feel more strongly that those who disapproved only disapproved out of a knee-jerk lack of understanding. The hurtful ways he spoke to me only reinforced that the sole caretaker in my primary household didn't care about my feelings. My loss of faith happened the same way I gained it - surfing the Internet - and would've surely been the same if he had taken my mom's approach too or if they never found out. I'm just glad that transitioning in my youth wasn't considered a mainstream possibility at the time.
> 
> I mean, jeez, if this thread has shown us anything, it's that kids not feeling a true bond with their parents is a big risk factor, and instead of parents taking the transing as a wakeup call, they actively make the relationship worse. It's bad enough when the trans groomer community turns kids against their parents by saying "they don't really care about you and understand you" just for disagreeing with the choice to transition. It's worse to prove them right.
> 
> I developed a full-blown eating disorder in college to the point I had to go to residential treatment. I was always vulnerable, but the conditions converged then, just as they did for a trans identity years ago. Now imagine if this has started when I was 13 and my dad's response was to get pissed, call me ridiculous for it, and berate me to the point of tears. Would that have forced me to tough it out and get over my silliness, ya think? (My dad actually did disapprove of me going to treatment for it, thinking I could've just toughed it out when I didn't want to. The whole summer I spent living with him was just him criticizing me for my behaviors, which didn't stop them when I was just in the sick state of mind where I felt proud of myself for succeeding. It got to the point late in that next semester that I _had_ to go to treatment, and even though it obviously helped, he still made clear to me that he didn't approve of me going and I should've just toughed it out like he told me.)


Nigger touch grass, for you to live with your dad means he must have been half decent to raise you in the court's perspective.

A parents job isn't to cuddle you. Honestly you weren't bullied enough it sounds like.


----------



## RatCake (Aug 7, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Yeah this line:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me, lady? You're the parent here. You do not get the luxury of shrugging and whatever-ing away the obvious cries for help and irregular behavior of your young child. It's your job to help her figure this out. Your only job.


It's a parents duty to steer their child to the "right" path. Her child is still young but from what I read, she gives her child too much freedom. At this rate, her child will kill unironically kill herself.


----------



## EverlyB (Aug 8, 2022)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> Honestly you weren't bullied enough it sounds like.


I was probably bullied as much as I could be wherever I moved (often sexualized bullying from pornsick boys my age, vulgar stuff about my appearance, nasty speculation about behaviors I had supposedly done at age 12, even telling me "you're gonna get raped someday") so not sure what kind of bullying beyond that would help. Given the alarming rate of childhood bullying in ROGD stories, it's hard to imagine a different dose-response relationship. Since I was bullied _as a girl_ in distinctly gendered ways, it seemed like a lifeline to be able to escape womanhood someday, to be unrecognizable as the person who was once bullied, to find solace in a built-in community of those who could relate.

It's natural for some kids to be alienated and playfully teased for being weird. But "bullying" can encompass much worse - essentially, sadistic kid-on-kid cruelty. To blanketly approve of bullying is to underestimate how cruel kids can be. I don't know what causes some kids to methodically abuse others for shits and giggles, but a parent should be deeply ashamed to find out their kid is taking part. It could be a warning sign of worse things to come - how are they going to scratch that sadistic itch in adulthood?


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 8, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> how are they going to scratch that sadistic itch in adulthood?



They'll do it by becoming wokists and SJWs.  Then they get away with it.

Idiots who claim that bullying is "society's immune system," or something like that keep forgetting that said "immune system" has a worrying tendency to develop autoimmunity.  And it already has.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 9, 2022)

Found this one today (archive). It is the antithesis of most of the other essays in this thread, and also fills the niche of "this, but it happens to the kid of conservatives" which we had been speculating about. I thought it would be interesting to compare.



> Eva was in a church luncheon when she got an email from her 12-year-old daughter Grace. (Their names have been changed.)
> “Mom and Dad, I need to tell you I’m not actually a girl,” she read. “My pronouns are they/them.”
> 
> Eva couldn’t breathe. She felt like she’d been punched in the gut. She hadn’t seen this coming—in fact, a few months before, Grace had shared on social media her belief that God created people male and female.
> ...



So right away even though the family is conservative and religious we see some similar causational factors pop up- a 12 year old "on the spectrum," who is permitted to use social media, sneaky educators and a GSA, and a progressive public school.

The difference is that because of their values, these parents were firm and strict about setting boundaries and it paid off:



> That takes patience, Eva and her husband Seth found. (His name has also been changed.) For more than two years, they prayed for Grace. They searched the Scriptures. They built their relationships with her. They drew boundaries around how she could express herself. They took her to counseling and to church. They started homeschooling her. They asked her questions.
> 
> Basically, they played the long game. And when she was 15, Grace desisted—that is, recognized her body is female and switched her identity back.



Pulling the kid out of the pozzed school and immersing her in a social group that would not roll over for troon demands appears to have been key:



> For Grace, the first questions that got through didn’t come from her parents, but from the kids in her homeschool co-op.
> 
> “[The co-op] was so incredibly conservative,” she said. “For the first time, I had to defend my opinions or I would risk looking stupid.”
> 
> ...



This is a good insight:



> As a transgender-identified male, Grace was suddenly popular. “Everyone in the school was like, ‘You’re amazing! We love you!’” she said. “All these kids who I’d previously occasionally said hi to in the hallway were going out of their way to say hi to me. I was cool.”
> 
> She was also powerful, because now she was a victim. “People were so obsessed with victimhood,” she said. “We’d be in GSA club, listing all the ways we were minorities. . . . I started telling people about the tiny sliver of Jewish I have in me because I wanted to be anything other than white.”



The mom in this one has a spine and that made all the difference:



> “The second worst thing we did, besides giving Grace social media, was let her stay in public school another year,” Eva said.
> 
> That’s because the first rule of getting a family member out of a cult is to physically remove them from it. Even though Seth and Eva had pulled her internet access, by the end of eighth grade, Grace was firmly entrenched in her male identity. In the spring, Eva found out she was using the boys’ bathroom at school.
> 
> ...



Also notice that the femininity the girl was rebelling against was not "zomgz evil christianist fundies" but the hypersexuality of her school and pop culture:



> Being a 12-year-old girl, Grace felt uncomfortable in her body too. She also didn’t like the tights, short shorts, and crop tops that other middle school girls were wearing.
> 
> “I believe strongly in modesty,” she said. “I started to associate womanhood with being sexualized. I wasn’t even really thinking male vs. female, but non-sexual vs. sexual.”


----------



## PeachDream (Aug 10, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Today: "From the Royal Formerly Known As Mom" I made a funny hurrrr aka the left still can't meme. (archive)
> 
> 
> 
> Why does terf "satire" always suck so hard?


Poe's law.
When you're satirizing something absurd you have to go even more absurd than that or else people will just think you're being serious.


Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> I remember reading a blog by a guy called Robert Oscar Lopez whose mom was a lesbian. He did some tell-all elucidating of how much that sucked for him as a kid, and got on a bunch of watchlists, and kind of disappeared entirely after a few years. But it was noticeable because he'd written so many op-eds and stuff and then was just gone.


Apparently he submitted briefs for the supreme court case that legalized gay marriage in the U.S.


Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> In @EverlyB's defense, one of the best things a parent can do is to both give their kids a good reason to respect them, and to trust them.


If you're being raised by a single mom with either a middle class paper-pusher officefag job or some lower-class janitor, and who has no real skills or keen political insights, there will be no real respect.
No reason to take what they say seriously over the "authorities" or to try and go to them for life-advice.
I mean would *you* go to some xanned out karen if you were having an existenzial crises?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Aug 10, 2022)

PeachDream said:


> If you're being raised by a single mom with either a middle class paper-pusher officefag job or some lower-class janitor, and who has no real skills or keen political insights, there will be no real respect.
> No reason to take what they say seriously over the "authorities" or to try and go to them for life-advice.
> I mean would *you* go to some xanned out karen if you were having an existenzial crises?


But that's not true at all. They made it as long as they have, they aren't dead and managed to have kids, if you're their physical offspring that would necessarily be an indication they did something right.
In fact that's a better indication they did something right than having a supposedly prestigious job, because there are people who in an economic or occupational sense are very high status but who have no children or close social connections to speak of. And what, you believe yuppie kids respect their parents because they're high earners?

I'm of the position that no matter what you do parenting alone won't make a kid turn out properly, it's about communal environment, but suggesting that having a socially higher status position is going to have an impact on how likely your kids are to listen to you is insane considering how regularly the children of politicians and even actual US presidents rebel against their parents/family.


----------



## PeachDream (Aug 10, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> But that's not true at all. They made it as long as they have, they aren't dead and managed to have kids, if you're their physical offspring that would necessarily be an indication they did something right.
> In fact that's a better indication they did something right than having a supposedly prestigious job, because there are people who in an economic or occupational sense are very high status but who have no children or close social connections to speak of. And what, you believe yuppie kids respect their parents because they're high earners?


Getting knocked up is not an achievement for a woman.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 10, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> I was probably bullied as much as I could be wherever I moved (often sexualized bullying from pornsick boys my age, vulgar stuff about my appearance, nasty speculation about behaviors I had supposedly done at age 12, even telling me "you're gonna get raped someday") so not sure what kind of bullying beyond that would help


You still deserved more, lmao


----------



## EverlyB (Aug 12, 2022)

In the Grace story:


> We’d be in GSA club, listing all the ways we were minorities. . . . I started telling people about the tiny sliver of Jewish I have in me because I wanted to be anything other than white



Reminds me of a part of this story, the story of a "trans ally" mom who gave her daughter trans storybooks, to the appraisal of her Facebook group, only to then say "Now she's suddenly claiming to be a boy - I don't think that's right?" and get told off for not being supportive enough of "him":


> She also said recently she wants to be black, because she perceives black people to be very cool because I also push inclusion among the races and we live in a very diverse community.





Spoiler: on transracial identities



But transracial identification will never catch on because it violates critical race theory. Systemic racism is generational, they say, and you can't identify your way into being entitled to reparations for what happened long ago. White Americans largely don't have a sense of racial identity, but they can't identify their way out of the whiteness that CRT calls attention to. Nobody would want to identify with the race that's only associated with inherited original sin and guilt, but they must. Also, because under CRT, race 100% determines your oppressed vs. oppressor status and 0% determines anything else about your expected interests, capabilities, behaviors, traits, etc. (i.e. the way radfems view gender).

There will definitely be more cases in the future like Rachel Dolezal, Jessica Krug, and Satchuel Cole, in which a white person pretends to be something else for clout. But they'll never be admitting their background is white and claiming they're equally black in an alternative way from the "cis black" people. They'll have to lie about their ancestry.



Also, re: the common thread of "*but she was always girly*" - I can see why this gets radfems' hackles up, implying transition _could_ be righteous for a girl who's always been a tomboy. There are plenty of "always tomboy" backstories among the detransitioners. But I guess what it's expressing is that if they're suddenly now dropping everything girly, they're not expressing themselves; they're trying to reinvent themselves.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 12, 2022)

EverlyB said:


> But transracial identification will never catch on because it violates critical race theory. Systemic racism is generational, they say, and you can't identify your way into being entitled to reparations for what happened long ago. White Americans largely don't have a sense of racial identity, but they can't identify their way out of the whiteness that CRT calls attention to. Nobody would want to identify with the race that's only associated with inherited original sin and guilt, but they must. Also, because under CRT, race 100% determines your oppressed vs. oppressor status and 0% determines anything else about your expected interests, capabilities, behaviors, traits, etc. (i.e. the way radfems view gender).



Race/ethnicity is more fluid than gender is.  That's how you know that it's all ideologically motivated.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 12, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Race/ethnicity is more fluid than gender is.  That's how you know that it's all ideologically motivated.


Yep. I was just reading (in the context of genetic ancestry studies which are all the rage) about how a big subset of Lithuanian Jews (mostly living in the USA and Israel now) have strongly Persian and North African genes. Huh? Polish Jews have the Ashkenazic gene sets and some influence from local Slavs. These guys a few miles away are freakin middle eastern- why? Because in the early modern period a bunch of Sephardic Jews left their countries and resettled in the Baltics.

These people are white Jews with more genes in common with a Lebanese guy than a German or Russian Jew. At some point they were considered dark and exotic and got named accordingly by the locals, and then time passed and they blended in.

This exact story has happened thousands of times around the world with various groups. The whole idea of racial or ethnic "purity" is a farce. Whether it's preached by Adolf or a BLM activist, it's a big stupid joke. It is a much, much muddier issue than XX vs XY.


----------



## Safir (Aug 16, 2022)

THe Daily Mail has a few examples of parents in Victoria, Australia, where leaving an option for your child to not get mutilated by pedophiles is now against the law.



			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11101415/Parents-counsellors-face-prosecution-gender-transition-children-suppression-law.html
		



			https://archive.ph/w3Zzp
		


 So far-reaching is the new law that even trying to arrange counselling and expert assessment for their kids could lead to parents - and the mental health professionals - being prosecuted...

'One experienced mental health professional told us candidly that no one would see our child because it is too politicised,' Sarah said.

'My daughter needs help, but the government has passed a law that makes it so difficult for this to take place, and if you can't pay for private care, it is even harder because all the public services are funded by groups pushing affirmation,' Sarah said.

'It feels like the government is interfering in families and personal relationships. It is very enraging to think that.'

BITCH HAVE YOU TRIED BEING A PARENT INSTEAD OF HIRING MOTHERFUCKERS TO GROOM YOUR KID

ANOTHER ONE

[context: girl got raped at private school and is told to hide the rape, so as to stay in school and troon out]
During this time a private counsellor she'd been seeing was texting her encouraging her to leave her parents, telling her they were unsafe, and she needed an immediate safety plan and warning her not to let the sexual assault overshadow her gender issues.

'We can't find a new therapist for her, and she needs help,' the desperate mum said.

'We want our child to have a neutral path until she has an adult brain.'

NEUTRAL PATH
BITCH I HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU BUT THERE'S NO MIDDLE GROUND BETWEEN RAPED AND NOT RAPED

AND ANOTHER ONE

Rachel is also trying to protect her autistic 18-year-old daughter from Victoria's laws.
After just two mental health sessions she came home and told her mum she was trans and wanted to start testosterone and get a mastectomy.

Rachel began to look for another therapist

WHY CUNT

Some of the parents are now more aware of the dangers of puberty blockers and cross sex hormones and want another opinion

ANOTHER OPINION
LIKE "MAYBE THERE'S A CHANCE MUTILATION ISN'T RIGHT FOR MY CHILD"

'The real risk comes from the activities of the Human Rights Commission which could create a chilling effect preventing clinicians seeing children,' Professor Parkinson said.

GOOD


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 19, 2022)

Haha holy shit these people deserve to lose.

Deranged Karen's rant about her daughter's counselor/archive
Deranged Karen's rant about her daughter's enby name/archive

This woman is unhinged and is mainlining doses of copium strong enough to kill 20 George Floyds:



> I wanted to talk about this policy the school has where they change my kid’s name and pronouns behind my back. I read through the regulation regarding trans youth and it states explicitly that you keep this a secret from parents. ...
> 
> I know it’s important to be supportive, and to be inclusive, but this is something different. If my kid were gay or actually trans, I’d be 100% behind it. I’m as liberal as they come. But what’s happening is that the school, with all its blathering on about the importance of community, is driving a wedge between my kid and me. It’s tearing a hole in our family cohesion. This isn’t a 1950s trope where I’m going to kick my kid out of the house for being gay.





> I tell him the story about Jamie’s chosen name. I wrote about that yesterday.
> 
> That’s the consequence of keeping it from parents. If I’d been part of that conversation, we could have worked together to at least come up with a different name.


Huh, what about this name? I clicked to the old post:



> I was so proud of Jamie* when she got a summer job. In July no less, when most of the jobs were already filled. She’s working as the art counselor at a local day camp. Yes it’s a woke one. But it’s still a step in the right direction. And by right direction I mean that it’s a step toward adulthood. And by adulthood I mean being responsible for more than just herself. Being accountable to others. (This, by the way, is also why I am happy, despite the genderistas, that she’s in the theater club at school.)
> 
> So of course along with my parental pride, I have some parental nausea. I barf a little when she gushes that the kids can’t tell if she’s a boy or a girl. I hurl a handful when she says with a grin that the kids call her Uncle Ash. And when she tells her dad and me that two third graders are nonbinary, I remind her after swallowing a bite of bile, to not forget about those poor basic bitches. They need your validation and attention too. _Don’t play favorites you little commie._



Letting your failed experiment in parenting groom other people's small children- real nice.



> Fun fact: The name my daughter chose to replace her already baked-in nonbinary name, the name her dad and I took months to choose, is Ash. Ash is also the name of a cousin she never met, who died of a drug overdose at 27 when she was seven months pregnant. My dead niece Ash. The daughter of my estranged brother who molested me when I was four years old. Who forced me to my knees, to shut my eyes on the threat of death, to suck his “thumb.”



Dude what the _*FUCK*_.



> And now it’s the name under her picture in the yearbook, out of her friends’ mouths, on all of her homework. It’s the name I will hear when she walks across the stage in a red cap and gown in two years to receive her diploma.
> 
> That is, unless I yank her out of there to homeschool. Which, on the threat of accusatory comments, I really do not want to do. You might be thinking I’m a moron. And maybe I am. But she loves her school. She can’t wait to audition for the fall musical. Her friend group is lovely, if equally deluded. Yes a part of me would like to spirit her away to the Caribbean, but another part of me wants to stay, in order to do as little harm to our relationship as possible. To play the long game. To help her see with clear eyes the cult-like belief system she has bought into. Because this insanity is everywhere. You can run but you cannot hide. I can’t squirrel her away in a cave. That’s no way to live either. The only way out is through.



Fine do nothing and be a coward. But you really shouldn't be letting your hot mess mentor other people's kids holy shit. That's right up there with deliberately spreading monkeypox.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 23, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I have to admit, I find it hard not to feel some sympathy. When these people were having kids twenty years ago there was no way they could have known that this nonsense was something they would have to worry about.



On one hand, sure.

On the other hand, there is a real vibe of hypocrisy and woke idiocy to many of them.

Many of them are orange-man-bad folks humblebragging about how tolerant they are: In other words. They had nothing against other people’s kids getting transified. (And would probably have scoffed at “transphobes” who had a problem with it.)


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 23, 2022)

There’s a lot of handwringing over ‘my always girly daughter suddenly wants to be trans!!’

I was one of these people, at least in my head, in middle school. There’s a huge difference between the girliness of a child — long hair and a dress! and of a middle school girl — makeup and shaving and revealing clothes and suddenly wanting boys to find you attractive. If you aren’t interested in that you feel awkward: your self identity no longer matches up with how others perceive you.

And a lot of these mothers hate the idea their daughter might be a little butch. ‘She wants to wear men’s clothes!!’ I told a lot of mothers on 4thwavenow to not care so much about that. Womanhood isn’t defined by outfits. And I knew girls with tomboy phases in middle school who grew up to be feminine straight women, but crucially did not have parents who were weird about it.

These mothers want their daughters to be a *certain* kind of feminine, though. If their daughter bought a push up bra and wore big hoop earrings and someone else’s Cool Mom took her to the tanning salon (and every public high school has these girls too), they’d also freak out.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 23, 2022)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> There’s a lot of handwringing over ‘my always girly daughter suddenly wants to be trans!!’
> 
> I was one of these people, at least in my head, in middle school. There’s a huge difference between the girliness of a child — long hair and a dress! and of a middle school girl — makeup and shaving and revealing clothes and suddenly wanting boys to find you attractive. If you aren’t interested in that you feel awkward: your self identity no longer matches up with how others perceive you.
> 
> ...


I am 50/50 on the men's clothing thing. In 1999, sure, who the hell cares, knock yourself out, wear flannels and jeans from the men's goodwill whatever. Today? Depending on the details it could make you a target for groomers and as a parent you have to be mindful of that- same as you wouldn't let your 12 year old girl go topless at the pool. I've seen this happen with my own eyes- normie, down-to-earth parents who don't care if the tomboy daughter wants to wear boy clothes, and then SWOOP, GLOM, GRASP the groomers descend from every direction. Fucking terrifying. So you have to have some awareness and a plan for how to fend that bullshit off.

I agree in a perfect world it wouldn't be a big deal at all but this is another way the alphabet gang makes it so we can't have nice things- they turn same sex friendships into "ships" and they change "flannel is comfy and I like dirt" tomboy behavior into troonery. It's incredibly depressing to have to be aware of this shit and actively fight it off, rather than just passively being a normal person like 20 years ago. But here we are.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 23, 2022)

I know a parent like this. When I was in the fourth and fifth grade I went to an after school program for kids whose parents worked overtime. My camp counselor had a daughter who she talked about sometimes. The father may or may have not been around very much. After graduating, I lost contact with this woman and didn’t connect with her again until a couple of years ago on IG. She told me that her now-adult daughter had trooned out due to social contagion. She talked about how sad it was, but said that she wouldn’t do anything about it because her daughter was legally an adult.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 25, 2022)

I hope you're not eating. I bring you something as disgusting and disturbing as any amhole in the SRS thread.

"I thought my 4 year old was trans" (archive)

She's a lesbian- shocking!



> I was a social justice organizer and facilitator before social justice overtook the world. I was on the forefront, introducing the concept of intersectionality to progressive organizations, and having people share their pronouns. My friends and I felt we were the cool kids, the vanguard of revolutionary work to change the world, to achieve what people in the social justice movement call "collective liberation." I was deeply committed to the work of creating another world that was possible.
> 
> Within this context, I came out as a lesbian, and identified as queer. And then I fell in love, entered a committed relationship with my spouse, and gave birth to our first son. Two years later, my partner gave birth to our second son.



They didn't exactly raise the boys as theybys, but close:



> We raised both our sons as gender neutral as possible, with gender neutral clothes, toys, and language. While we did use he/him pronouns and others in their life called them boys, we did not call them boys, or even tell them that they were boys. We made all language gender neutral. In everyday reading of books or descriptions of people in our lives, we did not say "man" or "woman," we said "people." We thought we were doing the right and best thing, both for them and for the world.



One of the boys is "sensitive" (who the hell knows what that means anymore) and likes women. Must be a troon!



> At an early age, we noticed that our first son was a bit different. He was highly sensitive, and was extremely gifted. By about three years old, he started to orient more toward the females in his life than the males. Since he did not have the language, he would say, "I like the mamas." Some of this difference we started to attribute to possibly being transgender.



She refused to answer a simple question and got darker and darker from there:



> At around four years old, my son began to ask me if he was a boy or a girl. Instead of telling him he was a boy, I told him he could choose. I didn't use those words—I thought I could be more sophisticated than that. I told him, "When babies are born with a penis, they are called boys, and when babies are born with a vagina, they are called girls.  But some babies who are born with a penis can be girls, and some babies born with a vagina can be boys. It all depends on what you feel deep inside." He continued to ask me what he was, and I continued to repeat these lines. I resolved my inner conflict by "leading" my son with this framework—you can be born with a penis, but still be a girl inside. I thought I was doing the right thing, for him, and for the world.



She tries to make it sound like they weren't thrilled and enthusiastic to have unearthed a troo and honest transkid in their own home, like they were "just following orders," but you know the truth:



> About six months after my son began to ask me if he was a boy or a girl, he told my spouse that he was a girl, and wanted to be called sister, and she/her. I received a text message about this at work. On the way home that night, I resolved I would have to put all my own feelings away, and support my transgender child. And that is what I did.
> 
> With this one declaration, after months of refusing to tell our son he was a boy, we changed his entire world. We told him he could be a girl. He jumped up and down on the bed, happy, saying, "I'm a girl, I'm a girl!" (What a relief it must have been to him to actually have an identity to hold on to!). We, not him, initiated changing his name. We socially transitioned him, and enforced this transition with his younger brother, who was only two years old at the time and who could barely pronounce his older brother's real name.



They are shocked to learn that their idiocy has further consequences:



> After about a year of social transition for our older son, our younger son who was only three years old, began to say he was a girl. This came as a complete shock to us. None of the things that made our older son "different" were true for our younger son.  He was more of a stereotypical boy, and did not show the same affinity for feminine things or females that his older brother did.



uh oh!



> We made an appointment to see the gender therapist who we had met at the support group, in order to discuss our younger son. We truly believed that she would be able to help us sort out whether or not he was actually transgender, to pick apart the nuances of what could be going on for him as the younger brother to a transgender older "sister," and the only "he" in a family of "shes."  To our shock, the therapist immediately began to refer to him as "she," stating that whatever pronouns a three year old wants to use are the pronouns she will use to refer to them.



They let this go on until the older boy was EIGHT. Four years of his critical early childhood development spent being subjected to this lunacy.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Sep 30, 2022)

WTF is going on with this one today? Is the kid dead, or is this some kind of bizarre "lol scared straight" stunt?









						Obituary for my daughter
					

This is not an obituary.  But it could be. My daughter is alive, today, and I love her very, very much.




					pitt.substack.com
				











						Obituary for my daughter
					

archived 30 Sep 2022 17:33:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				






> Dear Friends and Family,
> 
> Last week we lost my daughter to complications of gender-affirming care. It is a loss that has come to our family after a long and painful struggle. I believe that by sharing some of this difficult journey with you, there is, perhaps, a chance I can prevent it from happening to other children and families who have been similarly touched by this affliction.





> I have been to the clouds and all around the world. I have never seen an angel. But I hope my daughter has another chance at life somewhere, somehow.
> 
> Maybe as an angel, no one will steal her wings.
> 
> The day my daughter dies, I will be unable to write, so I put it here now.  It's a chance to think about how you would feel on the day you lose your child to gender affirming care. If you have not already.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 30, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> WTF is going on with this one today? Is the kid dead, or is this some kind of bizarre "lol scared straight" stunt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'*Note: *While the author’s daughter is still alive, to her mother, it feels as though she has died.' 
There are people who really do die from surgical complications. There was a non-trans teenage girl in New Jersey who died while getting breast implants (a different type of gender affirming care, I suppose), because the anesthesiologist was incompetent. There are trans people who kill themselves because of the real, serious pain and complications they have had from botched surgeries. Your child being a dumbass isn't the same as them being dead.

' She and I were in the same room, never apart, for her first 6 months, until I went back to work.'  I'm sensing some smother mother tendencies.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Sep 30, 2022)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> '*Note: *While the author’s daughter is still alive, to her mother, it feels as though she has died.'
> There are people who really do die from surgical complications. There was a non-trans teenage girl in New Jersey who died while getting breast implants (a different type of gender affirming care, I suppose), because the anesthesiologist was incompetent. There are trans people who kill themselves because of the real, serious pain and complications they have had from botched surgeries. Your child being a dumbass isn't the same as them being dead.
> 
> ' She and I were in the same room, never apart, for her first 6 months, until I went back to work.'  I'm sensing some smother mother tendencies.


Hah- the note was added after I archived/posted here. Looks like a lot of angry terfs in the comments thinking it was in poor taste to lead them on to cry for a dead person who turned out to still be alive.

The authoress turns up in the comments too. Her nom de plume is Juliet Nevasta. Searching that name just leads to other PITT articles- so it's clearly an assumed name. At least she was that smart. But if you look at her other contributions it's obvious she is a real piece of work.



			https://pitt.substack.com/p/unsafe-parental-disempowerment-by
		




> The first time I heard my daughter's masculine voice, I threw up.
> 
> I was caught off-guard, alone in the house (I thought), picking burrs off the dog.
> 
> ...





> My little girl’s father had an unpredictable presence in her life. He lived in another city and contacted her by phone only once or twice a year.  When he did speak with her, he tried to lure her to live with him because he knew it would upset me.  He offered her pets, treats, a new house, a trip to Disneyland.  These conversations would accelerate if she went to see him for a few days at Christmas.  She would come home in tears, crying that she felt sorry for him and guilty, although she did not really want to go live with him.  It made her anxious, especially at night.  She stopped going to sleep unless I was within 20 feet of her. She told me she was never going to grow up and move out, that she was going to live with me forever.  She became increasingly insecure as she struggled through middle school.
> 
> Only her father had ever made me feel unsafe about my relationship with her.  And even then, I knew the bond between her and I was immutable and solid. Nothing could loosen it. So I focused on reassuring her that she was good, that she was a healthy eater, that the thing in her throat was just a tonsil stone.  She was with me; we were a safe dyad.


----------

